# Anyone else in resetting hell (again)?



## Sheba (May 2, 2020)

So I deleted my island three days ago because my peninsula position annoyed me too much.

I had originally tried for 40 hours to get the map I had, as well as a blue airport and peaches. I hadn't paid attention to anything else.

Now I want blue airport, peaches, peninsula in the very top right corner, longer dock version in the bottom right and, very important, the airport should be in the second possible placement from the left. On top of that all, there's only one or two maps to pick from - I want a west river exit this time around instead of two souths since two souths sucked a lot - since I want resident services in the lower middle of the map and that's...not easy with a west river exit. 

So I resetted for 23 hours again by now and haven't even gotten to the point where I could check maps for fruits and airport color because while I have seen the maps I'd be okay with, it's always the peninsula, the dock or the airport position which are wrong. At this point, I'm not even sure if it's doable. I did the math and apparently, the chance of me finding the map I want is around 1:50000.

I think I'll get burnout and just stop playing before that will happen, obviously, but seeing as a compromise made me too unhappy to keep the island the first time around, it is what it is. 

So, to stay motivated for at least a bit longer: Did anyone else delete their island a month in? Anyone still stuck in resetting hell (again)?

I miss my villagers a lot and would LOVE to really play again. If there'd be a program which would let me just pick the darn map I want, I'd pay a lot of money for it. It's really frustrating to have such a low chance of being able to play the game the way I want to play it. So, uh, yeah...how many people share my issues?


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 2, 2020)

Other people are definitely in your shoes. I've seen people posting about it.

I personally am not going to do this. I've put way too many hours into my island. There's a few things I wish it had, but that is way, way too much work to catch back up.


----------



## tajikey (May 2, 2020)

63 hours to get the right map? Holy heck!


----------



## Feferily (May 2, 2020)

I'm unsure if I'll reset but ... I do not like my Island at all so I feel you! I don't like where the outcropping is/how small it is, the secret beach is right in the center, I don't like the airport colour, and my town center is so close to my airport... I never realized how annoying that was going to be for making any cool cliff editing around my entranceway! Ah!


----------



## Sheba (May 2, 2020)

Yeah I was at 160 hours played (which included the 40 reset hours before I started, though). It hurt. Horribly. But I just couldn't do what I wanted with the peninsula where it was and I hated it so, so much. I managed to make everything else work somewhat, even the south river exits (just made two waterfalls directly at the sea and simulated a west river exit by making another waterfall connected to the river in the west) but the peninsula? Not happening. 

I miss Fauna the most, she was far more lovely to have than I thought she would be. And I do miss a lot of features from my island. If I would see the same map again with everything in the right spots, I would choose it despite the south river exits. Just that peninsula...that needs to be in a spot where I can ignore it for good. Stupid thing.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



tajikey said:


> 63 hours to get the right map? Holy heck!


Lol I'm not even there. Like, not even close. Again, chance is 1:50000. Don't think it'll ever happen. But I try...I still try...


----------



## swifterly (May 2, 2020)

I think I have... fairly similar to the map you want |D






...tho im not sure about the positions of the airport and town hall. i reset 5 days in because I wanted pears and I didn't like my starting villagers. (Apparently I'm part of the small minority who genuinely wants pears???) My airport is yellow which I'm fine with. Had to reset 8 times to get pears. Tbh the peninsula kind of annoys me, like what is it doing all the way up there...? But I had it in the middle on the left previously and it was rather awkward.

I don't care about a lot of the details and wouldn't reset this far in but omg your DEDICATION,,, i respect you


----------



## Aliya (May 2, 2020)

I recently went through this and it took me around 20 hours so I understand what you're going through. I found a map very similar to what you're describing (except my peninsula is in an odd place) so it's definitely possible! Keep up the effort and it'll pay off. I'm more than happy to lend an ear if you ever need to vent since I really can relate to the struggle.

Editing to add an initial picture of my map right when I started. Things are different now, but I slightly modified the main shape of the river in my final design. My airport is blue, peaches are my fruit and my plaza lines up with the airport so it was worth the reset struggle bus.


Spoiler: Map


----------



## stargurg (May 2, 2020)

YES. it took me almost a week from resetting to find my perfect map. i was at ~250 hours played before i restarted, but it wasn't anything special i just played A LOT. spent ~75 hours trying to find the perfect map, there would literally be hours where nothing even close to the map i want would show up. it was brutal, i was definitely burnt out trying to find my island and did not wanna play as much as i did before resetting. i deleted my island a week ago, but it honestly was worth it bc i love how my island is even before terraforming. i love my orange airport, double south river exits, my extra strip of land is on the right but not at the top kind of centered, my pier is on bottom left. and townhall and airport are centered and line up kind of. i also did compromise for some things, like i didn't want my secret beach in the middle but rather more towards the left a lil off cetnered. also i try not to think about all the recipes i lost or my precious tutu. T^T but it's definitely worth it and i felt so much happier (i also didn't know you could choose those 3 villagers that first move in from mystery islands or whatever?? does everyone know this?? so kind of messed up there bc i had villagers in mind for after those 3, but had i known i could choose them before moving them in i definitely would have but i actually love my first 3 rando villagers??? worked out pretty well).


----------



## Fey (May 2, 2020)

I feel you because even though I got the peninsula exactly where I wanted it, I’m now wishing it were higher up. But maybe if there’s something to learn from that, it’s that you can never expect to know what’s best going in. Plans can change over time, and something less than ideal might turn out for the better or vice versa.

I’m sorry you’re going through that, and honestly think you shouldn’t. Is there any of the features you’d consider compromising on?

Also serious question for anybody: what exactly is better about the long pier?


----------



## Chachamaru (May 2, 2020)

Peninsula? The little private beach thing right?

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

I deleted my original town which had terraforming unlocked and all that jazz in an attempt to get lilies as my native flower (long story short, not possible.) I reset 3 days and passed various island layouts I really loved, but didn't stop until I found dom on day 3 of constant resetting. my current layout is much better then my first (I made the stupid choice to have two south river exits in my first town) and it feels so much better, but I still think about how amazing 2 or 3 of the maps I found were. Ah well. Cant have it all, c'est la vie.

I'm all caught up now and in fact my town is nearly entirely complete. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Sheba (May 2, 2020)

I'm so happy to hear from people who went through the same thing and who had the luck of finding their dream island!
To show, this was my old map:



The resident services, airport and dock were all in the perfect spot, but that damn peninsula...
What I want to do with my island is something like this (made in island designer rather sloppily so the airport and resident services are a bit too much right):



So basically, I want to keep everything from my old island except for the left river exit and especially the peninsula position. I made a lot of screenshots of my old island so that I could rebuild the middle isle in the river easily enough, but there are close to no maps with resident services in the same spot when it comes to non-south-river-exits.

I took a look at the pictures people posted in the map thread here and made this kind of collection (I hope no one of the people with these maps are unhappy with me doing this, please let me know if you are one of them and don't like me posting this):



At the top is my old island, then below the two maps I thought are closest to that and on the bottom the not-so-good alternatives where resident services is too far west. If anyone reading this has a different map where resident services is in the center like on my old island and  a west exit, please speak up - I would love to add more possible maps to my lineup and it's sometimes so impossible to tell when having to select a map from the four offered ones since they don't show the grid. 

Thank you for listening to me, everyone. I need to stay motivated somehow and it's rough.


----------



## stargurg (May 2, 2020)

Fey said:


> I feel you because even though I got the peninsula exactly where I wanted it, I’m now
> wishing it were higher up. But maybe if there’s something to learn from that, it’s that you can never expect to know what’s best going in. Plans can change over time, and something less than ideal might turn out for the better or vice versa.
> 
> I’m sorry you’re going through that, and honestly think you shouldn’t. Is there any of the features you’d consider compromising on?
> ...


personally i just like how much farther it extends & it just looks far more aesthetically pleasing than the short one. i didn't know there we shorter piers though, always had and seen the long one (subconciously tho i just i feel like the longer it goes the better my fish will be for some reason lol!)


----------



## Sheba (May 2, 2020)

Aliya said:


> I recently went through this and it took me around 20 hours so I understand what you're going through. I found a map very similar to what you're describing (except my peninsula is in an odd place) so it's definitely possible! Keep up the effort and it'll pay off. I'm more than happy to lend an ear if you ever need to vent since I really can relate to the struggle.
> 
> Editing to add an initial picture of my map right when I started. Things are different now, but I slightly modified the main shape of the river in my final design. My airport is blue, peaches are my fruit and my plaza lines up with the airport so it was worth the reset struggle bus.


That is suuuuper-close to what I am looking for, your resident services is just a bit too far left for me but the rest - except for the peninsula - is perfect! What a nice map you have and the correct fruit and airport as well! Did you know that just the fruit+color combination has only a 5% chance? You got so lucky! 

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



momo.mofo said:


> YES. it took me almost a week from resetting to find my perfect map. i was at ~250 hours played before i restarted, but it wasn't anything special i just played A LOT. spent ~75 hours trying to find the perfect map, there would literally be hours where nothing even close to the map i want would show up. it was brutal, i was definitely burnt out trying to find my island and did not wanna play as much as i did before resetting. i deleted my island a week ago, but it honestly was worth it bc i love how my island is even before terraforming. i love my orange airport, double south river exits, my extra strip of land is on the right but not at the top kind of centered, my pier is on bottom left. and townhall and airport are centered and line up kind of. i also did compromise for some things, like i didn't want my secret beach in the middle but rather more towards the left a lil off cetnered. also i try not to think about all the recipes i lost or my precious tutu. T^T but it's definitely worth it and i felt so much happier (i also didn't know you could choose those 3 villagers that first move in from mystery islands or whatever?? does everyone know this?? so kind of messed up there bc i had villagers in mind for after those 3, but had i known i could choose them before moving them in i definitely would have but i actually love my first 3 rando villagers??? worked out pretty well).


Wow you sound a lot like me! And yes, you can invite the first three villagers from mystery islands, but they will not come with their "normal" house interior. I worked hard on my first island to get the ones I wanted, just to have them then in ugly houses, so if I ever find my perfect island, I will invite animals I don't want to keep because of the house interior and then hope that the mystery island miracles will happen again to me. On the island I erased, I had five dreamies...it hurt losing them. All gotten through mystery island tours, no amiibo or trade involved. Also nice to hear someone loves the south river exits lol!

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Fey said:


> I feel you because even though I got the peninsula exactly where I wanted it, I’m now wishing it were higher up. But maybe if there’s something to learn from that, it’s that you can never expect to know what’s best going in. Plans can change over time, and something less than ideal might turn out for the better or vice versa.
> 
> I’m sorry you’re going through that, and honestly think you shouldn’t. Is there any of the features you’d consider compromising on?
> 
> Also serious question for anybody: what exactly is better about the long pier?


I could live again with two south river exits, hence me saying that if I get my exact old map again, just with the peninsula in the "good" spot, I would take it over a west exit map. The peninsula really, really was a dealbreaker, I could have made the rest work and many parts of my island were really beautiful. I loved the cliffs and the island. No terraforming needed there at all, as you might see from what I had planned in the island designer. So yeah, it was a shame. But the peninsula had all my rage. I needed two weeks to come to a decision to reset, too - but I did it. Do I regret it? Yes and no. Yes because if 95% are perfect, deleting for 5% seems dumb. But then again...if you have a tasty tea that's 100% tea, that's great. But a tea that's 95% and 5% sewer water...no one would drink it. I would have never gotten happy with my island. So basically, I am now searching for "my old island except with a better peninsula and maybe a west river exit but everything else should stay the same, please".

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Feferily said:


> I'm unsure if I'll reset but ... I do not like my Island at all so I feel you! I don't like where the outcropping is/how small it is, the secret beach is right in the center, I don't like the airport colour, and my town center is so close to my airport... I never realized how annoying that was going to be for making any cool cliff editing around my entranceway! Ah!


Yeah I found that a lot of things started bothering me more and some less the more I played and learned what was really important to me. Everyone in the beginning said that fruits are not important because you can get them all anyway and so are flowers, but seeing the same fruits and flowers on all the mystery island tours bumped them up in importance to me. But the south rivers, which I dreaded, became less important/damaging when I unlocked my island designer and saw that I could work around them. 
If you reset, feel free to reach out so we can be miserable together lol.


----------



## trashpedia (May 2, 2020)

I was thinking about restarting because I just really hated having two river outlets heading south and how the town hall was far away from the airport. I decided against it because I spent waaaaaay too much time on my island and I didn't want to loose my villagers. I don't think it's worth having to spend 200+ more hours over minor things.


----------



## moon_child (May 2, 2020)

Whoah that is dedication. Props to you. I personally wouldn’t do it because I don’t have the patience and I kinda like the challenge of terraforming around things.


----------



## Sheba (May 2, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I was thinking about restarting because I just really hated having two river outlets heading south and how the town hall was far away from the airport. I decided against it because I spent waaaaaay too much time on my island and I didn't want to loose my villagers. I don't think it's worth having to spend 200+ more hours over minor things.


Well, I guess it's all about how minor those things are to you and I guess everyone also likes different things. I do suffer from OCD (as in, the actual illness, not what people often jokingly say online when they play videogames and are like 'hur hur I need my inventory sorted properly or my OCD is not satisfied) and I think that's definitely not helping in my island case.



moon_child said:


> Whoah that is dedication. Props to you. I personally wouldn’t do it because I don’t have the patience and I kinda like the challenge of terraforming around things.


Haha, I was really bad at terraforming, so I think I kinda feel like the resetting challenge is more doable than the terraforming challenge. As in, I tried to make the peninsula into something for two weeks with all tools available, but nope, couldn't figure anything out. I did have a few ideas, but none worked because of its shape/size.


----------



## Aliya (May 2, 2020)

Sheba said:


> That is suuuuper-close to what I am looking for, your resident services is just a bit too far left for me but the rest - except for the peninsula - is perfect! What a nice map you have and the correct fruit and airport as well! Did you know that just the fruit+color combination has only a 5% chance? You got so lucky!



My Resident Services door lines up directly with my airport dock so it was worth it for me! That was the main thing I wanted along with the blue airport. I was okay with apples or peaches for my fruit because I was getting annoyed after 15 hours of resetting. It was frustrating flying in so many times and having the airport and fruit be something other than what I wanted.

I spent a lot of time on my old island and it was a tough decision to reset, but I found cyclers to hold my villagers and I'm much happier now with my new layout. I've had my new town for a little over a week now and I'm almost done TTing up to present day. My island is almost complete and I am so excited! I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for soon!


----------



## Bon Bonne (May 3, 2020)

I just resetted a few days ago. I'm not too picky about most things, I just wanted to be able to make a nice hub of the shops and resident services and have the river not be too awkward. I got what I wanted, but I'm going to have to do a lot of relocating of buildings, which is gonna suck.


----------



## Sheba (May 3, 2020)

Aliya said:


> My Resident Services door lines up directly with my airport dock so it was worth it for me! That was the main thing I wanted along with the blue airport. I was okay with apples or peaches for my fruit because I was getting annoyed after 15 hours of resetting. It was frustrating flying in so many times and having the airport and fruit be something other than what I wanted.
> 
> I spent a lot of time on my old island and it was a tough decision to reset, but I found cyclers to hold my villagers and I'm much happier now with my new layout. I've had my new town for a little over a week now and I'm almost done TTing up to present day. My island is almost complete and I am so excited! I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for soon!


I thought about that, too, but so far I have only seen maps where resident services is like...one or two steps off and that would then annoy me too much I guess. Either perfect or not lined up at all. But yeah, I sometimes go eight hours without a map I check in with because of peninsula and dock and airport position and when I then do and see pears I want to cry. During my first resetting for my first island, I had to check 24 times before I got one with peaches+blue and yeah, when it's just a single map you're looking for and it can be hours between the thing showing up again, the flying in is always nervewrecking and often very, very disheartening.


----------



## Soigne (May 3, 2020)

i am not resetting in this game because i know exactly what you're going through. i honestly never properly played new leaf in all the 6 years that i had it. 4000+ hours & the majority of them were spent resetting for maps.

don't let that happen to you!


----------



## Sheba (May 3, 2020)

Bon Bonne said:


> I just resetted a few days ago. I'm not too picky about most things, I just wanted to be able to make a nice hub of the shops and resident services and have the river not be too awkward. I got what I wanted, but I'm going to have to do a lot of relocating of buildings, which is gonna suck.


At least everything but resident services can be relocated. Yeah, the bell cost sucks, but at least it can be done. And I'm gld to hear you got what you wanted! 

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Soigne said:


> i am not resetting in this game because i know exactly what you're going through. i honestly never properly played new leaf in all the 6 years that i had it. 4000+ hours & the majority of them were spent resetting for maps.
> 
> don't let that happen to you!


Hey I resetted New Leaf for two and a half months before I got what I wanted, but I did get the perfect map and loved my NL town. Not 4000 hours though. Not sure how many it was in total, but I did around 3-5 hours daily I think. So yeah, resetting hell already existed for me in NL as well. Glad you managed to overcome the need to reset in NH! Wish I would have had that ability, too...


----------



## Carole (May 3, 2020)

I thought I wanted apples, but "settled" for a different fruit when I found an otherwise perfect island.

Then I went on a Nook's Miles Ticket mystery island tour, and the mystery island had apples! I brought them home, planted them all, and gradually substituted apple trees for the original fruit trees. Now apples are what I have on my island. Not only that, but the apples are worth more because it is a foreign fruit.

So my suggestion is to consider possibly ignoring fruit when looking for the perfect island.

EDITED TO ADD:  Oh I forgot to say that I haven't reset. In fact, my perfect island was one of the original four. Not so on my second island (on my second Switch), which took forever to choose and I still don't like it as much. Oddly, I love all the animals in both towns and that surprises me. Maybe the animals' personalities have been improved since New Leaf? I don't know. But I like them.

In New Leaf I loved to reset and start the game over with a new, fresh town every couple of months or so. I suspect I will feel the same with ACNH sometime this summer so I will probably be resetting, too.


----------



## Believe (May 3, 2020)

Honestly I think some of the fun of the game is in making do with the restrictions you have (which are significantly less abundant with terraforming and moving building) and problem solving around them. At least with my first play through I try to just play it out and work with what I have. I had 3 towns in New Leaf and I spent the 2nd/3rd being really specific about what I wanted while the first was more to just enjoy the game and learn about it. Unfortunately, since you can only have 1 town per switch this isn't nearly as easy to do, but for now I'd say you should just go with the flow and settle for something before you lose out on the fun of the game entirely.


----------



## trashpedia (May 3, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Well, I guess it's all about how minor those things are to you and I guess everyone also likes different things. I do suffer from OCD (as in, the actual illness, not what people often jokingly say online when they play videogames and are like 'hur hur I need my inventory sorted properly or my OCD is not satisfied) and I think that's definitely not helping in my island case.



Oh yeah I totally get it. Also reading my response I deeply apologize because now that I read it, it sounded really condescending oops >~<

Also the reason why I haven’t thought about restarting just yet is because I’m not really done with my island just yet as my ideas are really scrambled and I’m currently just placing whatever things seem right. I think I might if it starts becoming an issue (especially since the placements of the rivers affect how much space I’ll have)


----------



## 22lexi (May 3, 2020)

I definitely am. I really don't like the vibe of my island or the name of it since I associate it with the Hawaiian theme I was going for. I also hate my river mouths and am not fond of my peninsula, but I really don't want to have to start over. I've put in too many hours and have too many things unlocked to go back


----------



## Sheba (May 3, 2020)

Carole said:


> I thought I wanted apples, but "settled" for a different fruit when I found an otherwise perfect island.
> 
> Then I went on a Nook's Miles Ticket mystery island tour, and the mystery island had apples! I brought them home, planted them all, and gradually substituted apple trees for the original fruit trees. Now apples are what I have on my island. Not only that, but the apples are worth more because it is a foreign fruit.
> 
> ...


You're not wrong about the fruit but the thing is that the native fruit is what you will see on most of the island tours. Same with your native flower. On my first island I had peaches and Cosmos and I hate Cosmos and always thought "Well at least I have peaches!" because seeing all those Cosmos on the hundreds of island tours was jarring. Especially on hybrid island lol, the hybrid Cosmos colors suck, sadly.

And wow, you got really lucky then! Glad you love your island at least for now! Also when it comes to villagers, I find myself enjoying more of them this time, too - even the jocks - except for the lazies, I like those significantly less than in NL. No idea why.


Believe said:


> Honestly I think some of the fun of the game is in making do with the restrictions you have (which are significantly less abundant with terraforming and moving building) and problem solving around them. At least with my first play through I try to just play it out and work with what I have. I had 3 towns in New Leaf and I spent the 2nd/3rd being really specific about what I wanted while the first was more to just enjoy the game and learn about it. Unfortunately, since you can only have 1 town per switch this isn't nearly as easy to do, but for now I'd say you should just go with the flow and settle for something before you lose out on the fun of the game entirely.


I tried that, I really did, else I wouldn't have put so many hours into my first island until I couldn't stand it anymore.  If I could have just had a second island with a second catridge, I would have easily just bought another. But buying a second switch? Nope, not gonna do that, I'm not made of money, so resetting it was.  Though I will admit I DID entertain the second-switch-idea for more days than it should have been feasible, given that I only bought a switch for AC in the first place...

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



trashpedia said:


> Oh yeah I totally get it! Also reading my response I deeply apologize because now that I read it, it sounded really condescending oops >~<


I didn't think you sounded condescending at all! All good! And honestly I think it's great that you can make even things you hate work. What you mentioned would drive me insane (hence my need for a central airport and central resident services), so I understand you hating it and am in awe that you still enjoy the island despite not liking quite a few aspects! I think that's far more healthy than my approach.


alexa223 said:


> I definitely am. I really don't like the vibe of my island or the name of it since I associate it with the Hawaiian theme I was going for. I also hate my river mouths and am not fond of my peninsula, but I really don't want to have to start over. I've put in too many hours and have too many things unlocked to go back


Honestly, if I ever get a second island and don't just stop resetting/playing, I'll TT to re-unlock my things. I feel that it's justified to get back to where I had been that way, even if I normally don't TT. For me, despite the hours, it felt like sunken cost fallacy (or whatever that's called in English, sorry, not a native speaker) and the more hours I put in the more I felt I finally needed to reset.


----------



## Fluuffy (May 3, 2020)

I only resetted for the map (specific fruit, resident service river mouths peninsula airport etc) for the first 3 hours of release. I saw someone in the forum had it and I for the life of me could not get rng on my side. I really wanted that specific map but I knew I just knew that if I keep resetting i’m never gonna be able to even play and enjoy the game at all. I had flashbacks to when I had map reset for NL. As soon as I realized this I just settled to the closest thing I could find. Mind you it’s way off from the map I wanted. In fact, my current island is much more different from the island I imagined and planned using the island designer website. But I like it and it turned much better than what I thought it would be. I’m very happy with my island. Last I check it’s only 3 star so maybe the dread and the feeling of wanting to reset has not hit me yet. I hope it doesn’t since i’ve put a ton of hours into this game. Also hoping you find your dream island and finally be able to join us terraform, villager hunt, breed flowers and trade! Your dreamies are waiting for you to join them. After you get your island, theres gonna be a lot more planning to do xD


----------



## Sheba (May 3, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> I only resetted for the map (specific fruit, resident service river mouths peninsula airport etc) for the first 3 hours of release. I saw someone in the forum had it and I for the life of me could not get rng on my side. I really wanted that specific map but I knew I just knew that if I keep resetting i’m never gonna be able to even play and enjoy the game at all. I had flashbacks to when I had map reset for NL. As soon as I realized this I just settled to the closest thing I could find. Mind you it’s way off from the map I wanted. In fact, my current island is much more different from the island I imagined and planned using the island designer website. But I like it and it turned much better than what I thought it would be. I’m very happy with my island. Last I check it’s only 3 star so maybe the dread and the feeling of wanting to reset has not hit me yet. I hope it doesn’t since i’ve put a ton of hours into this game. Also hoping you find your dream island and finally be able to join us terraform, villager hunt, breed flowers and trade! Your dreamies are waiting for you to join them. After you get your island, theres gonna be a lot more planning to do xD


Oh I was already terraforming and all, I had most of my river removed and clogged up my south river exits and all. But no matter what I tried with the peninsula, nothing worked, not even with paths and terraforming. And I had all these dreamies - I still can't believe I got both Diana and Blance within only 25 NMTs. It was crazy and it did make me feel like fate was telling me to never reset lol. My island was also only at three stars, though, but I knew what I wanted to do and it was really good for what I had planned, too - the cliff area was really perfect! Just the peninsula messed me up and it made me realize just how important the placement of that stupid thing is to me. So I, too, hope I can find an acceptable island one day to play again. I really, really miss playing. At least a friend of mine kept a lot of my items for me so that I wouldn't start again at zero, but still... who knows if she won't keep them in the end because I never play again?


----------



## wildbite (May 3, 2020)

I’m sorry you had to reset, but I understand wanting the perfect map because you are going to invest many years into this island.

On the day of release, I found a map that I liked along with peaches, but it had a blue airport. I tried to convince myself this was ok, and it’s the best color to have, but I could not look past how pretty and cozy the orange airport was when I saw other islands.

I decided to reset and prepared to reset until I got the combination of my dreams. I reset a few times with New Leaf, and each time I reset, I became more detached from my towns, and I would miss out on the special homes Nintendo sent to the Happy Home Showcase, and it’s now very rare to Streetpass other players. It’s disappointing to have an empty Happy Home Showcase.

I told myself if I am going to reset, it will be only this one time. My dream island has an orange airport, peaches, a left river mouth, and the peninsula and dock on the right side. Having the peninsula and dock on the right side is important because that feels the most open (to me). After all, all my towns in New Leaf had an east side beach. Like most people, I planned to put a lighthouse on the peninsula, and I wanted it to face out to sea. I’m aware that technically either side is facing out to sea, but for me, only the east side feels this way.

I was open to any location for the secret beach, but my preference was to have it on the right side. I figured if we eventually unlock diving, I want to be able to swim to the secret beach without swimming to the middle of the island.

I felt discouraged many times, but after 88 resets, I found my dream island. Don’t give up, you’ll find yours.



Spoiler: My dream map


----------



## avieators (May 3, 2020)

i have an unfortunate bad habit of resetting games multiple times bc of small imperfections, it actually kind of ruined nl for me so i told myself i wasnt gonna reset in nh...i'm still fighting the urge even now, when i can change most things abt my island and i dont dislike the permanent fixtures of my island  the biggest thing i'd consider resetting for would be the fact that my resident services isnt centered on the map (and u cant see it as u fly over )

i totally get having a list of things that u really want for ur map tho i had sooooo many things that i absolutely had to have in nl, like i said tho it did burn me out fairly quickly. i'm kind of glad different grass shapes didnt come back. there might be a few things u have to compromise on to actually get to play the game tbh  

additionally w the addition of the diy recipes idk if i ever actually could go thru w resetting  i'm was happy w my map at the start and then i tore the whole thing down and im still happy w it, so i guess all my resetting energy is going into intense manic terraforming lmao


----------



## Sheba (May 3, 2020)

wildbite said:


> I’m sorry you had to reset, but I understand wanting the perfect map because you are going to invest many years into this island.
> 
> On the day of release, I found a map that I liked along with peaches, but it had a blue airport. I tried to convince myself this was ok, and it’s the best color to have, but I could not look past how pretty and cozy the orange airport was when I saw other islands.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the encouraging story! While I am long past 88 resets - I think I'm at around 400? - in this new round of resetting hell, it's always great to hear that it's possible to get what you want. And I agree with so many things, like the dock and peninsula on the right! The secret beach is the only thing that never really mattered to me, tbh, because I always thought it was kinda crummy and small and I never saw a use for it. Even with Redd in the game now, I still wouldn't ever use it aside from visiting him, so that is (thankfully) one thing I don't care about. As I care about seemingly everything else, it's a minor mercy I guess haha. And I am so happy you got the island of your dreams! It's lovely, too!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



rosefells said:


> i have an unfortunate bad habit of resetting games multiple times bc of small imperfections, it actually kind of ruined nl for me so i told myself i wasnt gonna reset in nh...i'm still fighting the urge even now, when i can change most things abt my island and i dont dislike the permanent fixtures of my island  the biggest thing i'd consider resetting for would be the fact that my resident services isnt centered on the map (and u cant see it as u fly over )
> 
> i totally get having a list of things that u really want for ur map tho i had sooooo many things that i absolutely had to have in nl, like i said tho it did burn me out fairly quickly. i'm kind of glad different grass shapes didnt come back. there might be a few things u have to compromise on to actually get to play the game tbh
> 
> additionally w the addition of the diy recipes idk if i ever actually could go thru w resetting  i'm was happy w my map at the start and then i tore the whole thing down and im still happy w it, so i guess all my resetting energy is going into intense manic terraforming lmao


Resident Services in the middle seems to be important for many people, wow! But thankfully I feel the resetting in NH is better than it was in NL simply because the whole face feature thing got removed so it's more streamlined - to the point where I am so much in auto-mode that I need to really pay attention I don't actually mistype my name or something. And yeah, the grass shapes... I do miss the circle grass, it was one of the best things and triangles are my least favourite grass kind, but at least the grass is much less contrasting shades of green in NH. And well, on my first island I compromised on the peninsula - the ONLY thing I compromised on...and it made me so unhappy I reset. So this time I either do it right or not at all, tbh. I don't know. Only compromise would be getting my old map again (so two south river mouths) instead of a west river exit map because I loved the rest of my old map and rebuilding every single cliff on a new island seems kinda tedious and dumb.


----------



## Garrett (May 3, 2020)

Whenever I read these resetting threads I always think of the shiny female starter in  Pokémon Sun. You see, there was someone who would regularly post in a Pokémon Sun and Moon thread about how they were burnt by the game because they'd spent three to four months resetting every day to try to get a shiny female starter. 

That's right, every day they would play the first hour of the game over and over and over because they just had to have a female shiny starter and nothing else was good enough. They simply would not be able to enjoy the game unless they got their female shiny starter and this went in for months. It's not known if they ever got their shiny female starter or if they  abandoned the game. 

Anyway, my point is this - don't be the shiny female starter person. The payoff isn't worth it.


----------



## cheezu (May 3, 2020)

I put way too many hours into my island to reset.
Also, from what I have observed, resetting can turn into a vicious cycle.
I'm not 100% happy with everything about my layout but we will be getting so many updates along the way, that I decided to just take things really slow this time around. Most of my island is not even decorated and I haven't even bothered to move houses yet because I'm not sure if we will be getting more standalone buildings down the line.


----------



## Sheba (May 3, 2020)

Garrett said:


> Anyway, my point is this - don't be the shiny female starter person. The payoff isn't worth it.


I know you are right, but for me it was either stopping to play because of frustration about my island or at least trying to play again with resetting. I just resetted for two hours and didn't even get to look at fruits or airport colors because nothing fitting appeared in the map selection, but yeah... I would have stopped playing otherwise anyway. I'm not losing anything. I watch youtube videos while I reset (else I would go insane) so it's not like I just stare at the screen and as long as I'm not feeling like ragequitting, I think it's...okay. Not great, definitely not, and actually really sad because I'm missing out on events and all that, but at least it gives me a chance to play again.


cheezu said:


> I put way too many hours into my island to reset.
> Also, from what I have observed, resetting can turn into a vicious cycle.
> I'm not 100% happy with everything about my layout but we will be getting so many updates along the way, that I decided to just take things really slow this time around. Most of my island is not even decorated and I haven't even bothered to move houses yet because I'm not sure if we will be getting more standalone buildings down the line.


You're right with that, but I honestly doubt an update will let us ever move the river mouths or peninsula. I could see the airport color changing with an update, but never the river mouths.


----------



## moon_child (May 3, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I put way too many hours into my island to reset.
> Also, from what I have observed, resetting can turn into a vicious cycle.
> I'm not 100% happy with everything about my layout but we will be getting so many updates along the way, that I decided to just take things really slow this time around. Most of my island is not even decorated and I haven't even bothered to move houses yet because I'm not sure if we will be getting more standalone buildings down the line.



Agree on the resetting becomes a vicious cycle. That happened to me in NL and it was horrible so that’s the one thing I wouldn’t want to do in NH. Most of the time, resetting also makes you feel somewhat disconnected from your island. The attachment just isn’t there anymore.


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

i could never bring myself to reset - i’ve put in so many hours already and i’d hate to lose all of it


----------



## brockbrock (May 3, 2020)

Soigne said:


> i am not resetting in this game because i know exactly what you're going through. i honestly never properly played new leaf in all the 6 years that i had it. 4000+ hours & the majority of them were spent resetting for maps.
> 
> don't let that happen to you!



This is also why I'm not resetting. I lost interest in New Leaf specifically because, once I had spent potentially over a thousand hours, I realized a rock was in the way of the layout I had spent months working on. Yes, a rock. One solitary, stinking, stupid rock. Instead of controlling my at times crippling perfectionism, I let it dictate my enjoyment of the game. Indeed, a single, stupid rock had that much power over me.

That's not to say I still don't struggle, because I do, but I chose a map early on (also with dual south facing rivers) that I liked at the time, and I'm forcing myself to make it work.

With all of that in mind, though, I totally understand you, OP. I wish you the best of luck in finding your perfect map and I hope it doesn't take you too long!


----------



## HElizaJ (May 3, 2020)

I knew I'd end up doing this if I wasn't 100% happy with my island the first time around! I was the same in New Leaf, I'd finished every thing, perfect town, paths... but every time I ran around my town, I hated it. So I reset and I spent countless hours trying to get a very specific map layout. I came very close and just settled for it but I was never truly happy with it.
So I made sure my town layout was perfect the first time I played the game. I didn't start my game when I got it on 20th March because I was resetting for different layouts for the next week. The hype kept me doing it too since I still wanted to play.
It was so much effort but this is the happiest I've ever been with any town on any of my games ever


----------



## Babypink (May 3, 2020)

Ohh, I fell you. I got the game on release day with the Nintendo switch(I’m not a gamer so I bought it specifically for AC because it has always been my favourite game since I was 10 with WW. First day I was so excited that I just picked an island that seemed nice enough and rolled with it. I had oranges(how much I hate them) and also my least favourite flower as native, pansy, but I was so eager to start to play that I didn’t care. 3 weeks into this island and I hated every single bit. I hated where I placed the shops and the museum, I hated the river(it was one of those islands with super crazy and articulate rivers) and I hated my villagers. Also, I started time travel like crazy(which is something I’ve never done in AC)to try and kick out Quilsonn because I despise him and I don’t know, I went into burn out. My island was a mess, my villagers were horrible and I hated it. So I restarted and it was the best decision ever. I still had to settle for little things, like I’d love to have a blue airport(because of the cute lighthouse that you can get) but mine is yellow, but it’s okay, I can always trade. I love the layout in general but especially I enjoy my villagers so much!


----------



## Anine (May 3, 2020)

I kinda wanna reset. When the game first came out, I spent the whole of the first day resetting for two south exits with peaches and a fairly centered resident services. In the end I got it, but now I feel like the things I wanna do would be easier with an East/west exit and then resident services is too close to the airport.

That said, doubt I'll do anything about it. I spent years resetting in new leaf, always chasing that one perfect map and I refuse to do it in NH as well. There would always be something small on the new island I'd feel unhappy about too and then start the process all over again


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 3, 2020)

I've been tempted to reset before but literally can't bring myself to do it. I got peaches, roses and blue airport on one of my first tries so even though my map isn't the best I'm not gonna push my luck now. It's annoying being such a perfectionist but I'm trying to work around it (two south rivers though...*sigh* no idea what to with them)


----------



## Figment (May 3, 2020)

I've only half read the comments for this thread, so I'm sorry if this question has been answered, but is there a specific reason that native fruit matters? (And I really I don't mean that question to sound rude at all.)

I only ask because my native fruit is cherries, but at one point on my island I had all but completely replaced my cherries with Peaches (my island's NMT sister fruit) so I could make a greater profit from selling the fruit than I would what I had originally.

Yes, it would be a hassle to chop down all of your native fruit and replace them with peaches, but it may save you some frustration in the long run and be more profitable since the non-native peaches would sell for more.

That being said, I understand where you're coming from and actually admire that you want to have the perfect map/island. I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Altarium (May 3, 2020)

Figment said:


> I've only half read the comments for this thread, so I'm sorry if this question has been answered, but is there a specific reason that native fruit matters? (And I really I don't mean that question to sound rude at all.)
> 
> I only ask because my native fruit is cherries, but at one point on my island I had all but completely replaced my cherries with Peaches (my island's NMT sister fruit) so I could make a greater profit from selling the fruit than I would what I had originally.
> 
> ...


The only thing native fruit does in this game is show up in your passport, seeing as there's no perfect fruit (so far, at least).

About the thread itself though, I'd like to say to everyone who feels like they have inconvenient river mouths to don't get discouraged! My river mouths are what most people would consider desirable (south and east) and I STILL terraformed over them to make some cliffs and a waterfall leading down to the sea when I remade my entire river into smaller streams. You can make the river any way you want! Even if you got two southern mouths you can make the river flow from the north to one of the mouths and block the second one, make it into a lake, there are many possibilities this time around! I don't think it's worth resetting just for that, but to each their own of course


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 3, 2020)

I'm really unhappy with my map. I hoped having terraformed, placed stuff, built stuff, moved things, id be happier, but I'm not, i wanted to reset 2 weeks ago and i wish i had now. But ive got some villagers i love (lucky and merry i found on islands) and I'm scared i won't be happy if i reset! Plus i have stuff i want to keep, and my money and nook miles and i just don't know what to do


----------



## Lilyacre (May 3, 2020)

I know how you feel! 

I reset a couple of days ago after playing since the release because there were a few little things niggling away at me and I knew they would just get worse over time. 

I also had quite specific criteria e.g both river exits to the south, resident services exactly in the middle on the lowest row, peaches, pier and peninsula both on the same side, large peninsula not the thin ones, somewhere nice to put my house before terraforming and nice rock formations for putting furniture on. 

In the end I found the perfect map and I said I would just deal with whatever fruit I ended up with because it wasn't worth passing up for fruit when it can be changed. I ended up with apples which is my second favourite fruit so it worked out really 

I hope you find your perfect map soon!


----------



## marlasinger (May 3, 2020)

I've never reset and I don't intend to. I've invested far too much time and if I start over it will just feel like a chore rather than a game.


----------



## Sheba (May 3, 2020)

Hey hey, thank you for all the replies, people - no matter if you reset as well, consider resetting or think resetting is insane. I just got out of bed and all the stories here make me really happy and motivated. After resetting for hours again yesterday and not even checking out a single map because I never got anything that looked "okay" to me, I was kinda frustrated again but now I'll keep going today for at least an hour or two. I still don't think I'll ever make it, but eh, the longer I try the longer I have a chance to "win". Not sure if I have the time to answer everyone personally but I'll do my best and try now!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



moon_child said:


> Agree on the resetting becomes a vicious cycle. That happened to me in NL and it was horrible so that’s the one thing I wouldn’t want to do in NH. Most of the time, resetting also makes you feel somewhat disconnected from your island. The attachment just isn’t there anymore.


I do fear disconnecting, especially since I plan on TTing to catch back up and less time spent on a new island = less attachment. But I'm pushing those worries away for now as finding a new island is impossible enough, to be honest.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



brockbrock said:


> Instead of controlling my at times crippling perfectionism, I let it dictate my enjoyment of the game. Indeed, a single, stupid rock had that much power over me.


That's me and the peninsula I had and I couldn't figure out how to stop it.  I wish I could have because everything else was really awesome on my island!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



HElizaJ said:


> I knew I'd end up doing this if I wasn't 100% happy with my island the first time around! I was the same in New Leaf, I'd finished every thing, perfect town, paths... but every time I ran around my town, I hated it. So I reset and I spent countless hours trying to get a very specific map layout. I came very close and just settled for it but I was never truly happy with it.
> So I made sure my town layout was perfect the first time I played the game. I didn't start my game when I got it on 20th March because I was resetting for different layouts for the next week. The hype kept me doing it too since I still wanted to play.
> It was so much effort but this is the happiest I've ever been with any town on any of my games ever


I'm sooo happy to hear you actually got what you wanted so quickly! I needed until April 8th to start my first island, so that's a lot longer than you took...and resetted after all. But I had it in NL where I resetted for over two months until I got the perfect town and had always been really, really happy with it! It's great when everything is perfect!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Babypink said:


> Ohh, I fell you. I got the game on release day with the Nintendo switch(I’m not a gamer so I bought it specifically for AC because it has always been my favourite game since I was 10 with WW. First day I was so excited that I just picked an island that seemed nice enough and rolled with it. I had oranges(how much I hate them) and also my least favourite flower as native, pansy, but I was so eager to start to play that I didn’t care. 3 weeks into this island and I hated every single bit. I hated where I placed the shops and the museum, I hated the river(it was one of those islands with super crazy and articulate rivers) and I hated my villagers. Also, I started time travel like crazy(which is something I’ve never done in AC)to try and kick out Quilsonn because I despise him and I don’t know, I went into burn out. My island was a mess, my villagers were horrible and I hated it. So I restarted and it was the best decision ever. I still had to settle for little things, like I’d love to have a blue airport(because of the cute lighthouse that you can get) but mine is yellow, but it’s okay, I can always trade. I love the layout in general but especially I enjoy my villagers so much!


Oooh that's interesting! I think neither villagers nor rivers (not counting the river exits) or building placements would have made me reset since those things are all changeable! But I was actually really rubbish at terraforming and changing the island up so much also felt strange after living on it for a month, so I do get where you are coming from. I'm so glad to hear your second round is going so much better! I'm scared I won't get my dreamies again easily the second time around, but I'll cross that bridge if I ever get to it.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Anine said:


> I kinda wanna reset. When the game first came out, I spent the whole of the first day resetting for two south exits with peaches and a fairly centered resident services. In the end I got it, but now I feel like the things I wanna do would be easier with an East/west exit and then resident services is too close to the airport.
> 
> That said, doubt I'll do anything about it. I spent years resetting in new leaf, always chasing that one perfect map and I refuse to do it in NH as well. There would always be something small on the new island I'd feel unhappy about too and then start the process all over again


That's me! I also wanted two south exits and now think that it would be so much better with a side exit. Not sure if that's true or if I will resent not being able to run up and down my beach sides anymore, but I think it opens up so many more terraforming options. But it's really good to hear you manage to enjoy your island still, even if there are things that annoy you!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Pixiebelle said:


> I've been tempted to reset before but literally can't bring myself to do it. I got peaches, roses and blue airport on one of my first tries so even though my map isn't the best I'm not gonna push my luck now. It's annoying being such a perfectionist but I'm trying to work around it (two south rivers though...*sigh* no idea what to with them)


I made waterfalls for my two south river exits. As in, I cut them right off at the base with an 6x5 cliff and put a 4x3 second layer of cliff on top and made a double waterfall leading directly into the river mouths. It's still possible to use the pole to get across the river right at its base, so it worked for me, at least. But waterfalls are definitely not everyone's cup of tea; the noise can be a bit annoying for sure.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Figment said:


> I've only half read the comments for this thread, so I'm sorry if this question has been answered, but is there a specific reason that native fruit matters? (And I really I don't mean that question to sound rude at all.)
> 
> I only ask because my native fruit is cherries, but at one point on my island I had all but completely replaced my cherries with Peaches (my island's NMT sister fruit) so I could make a greater profit from selling the fruit than I would what I had originally.
> 
> ...


Oh, for me native fruits and flowers matter because you see them on almost every island tour and I'm a big Mystery Island fan. So I was really happy with peaches there because I had Cosmos as my native flower and I hate them the most and seeing them again and again was really, really annoying. I had them all but eradicated from my island, but yeah... in this game, there's no truly getting rid of native fruit and flowers.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Altarium said:


> The only thing native fruit does in this game is show up in your passport, seeing as there's no perfect fruit (so far, at least).
> 
> About the thread itself though, I'd like to say to everyone who feels like they have inconvenient river mouths to don't get discouraged! My river mouths are what most people would consider desirable (south and east) and I STILL terraformed over them to make some cliffs and a waterfall leading down to the sea when I remade my entire river into smaller streams. You can make the river any way you want! Even if you got two southern mouths you can make the river flow from the north to one of the mouths and block the second one, make it into a lake, there are many possibilities this time around! I don't think it's worth resetting just for that, but to each their own of course


Yep, after some time I thought I would reset for both the river exits and the peninsula, but I DID manage to make the river mouths work in the end. The peninsula, sadly, not so much, but there's definitely possibilities for south river exits. 
Also are south+east more desireable than south+west? Just wondering, you kind of made it sound like that lol.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



rayraysparkles said:


> I'm really unhappy with my map. I hoped having terraformed, placed stuff, built stuff, moved things, id be happier, but I'm not, i wanted to reset 2 weeks ago and i wish i had now. But ive got some villagers i love (lucky and merry i found on islands) and I'm scared i won't be happy if i reset! Plus i have stuff i want to keep, and my money and nook miles and i just don't know what to do


So here's the thing: I got three of my dreamies through a LOT of NMT-useage into the initial homes (not knowing at this point that they wouldn't come with their normal houses) and then found Diana and Blance with only 25 island tickets total. I could not believe my luck...but still reset. Will I ever see these guys again so easily? Likely not and I miss especially Fauna, Diana and Dotty like crazy. But I did it in the end because villagers are changeable and can be traded; there will be a chance for me to get them again while changing my peninsula was just impossible, no matter how long I played. But yeah, resetting is a big deal. I needed two weeks to come to a decision and it wasn't easy, but I just know it was sunken cost fallacy, the longer I played the unhappier I'd get so I took the plunge. But it's definitely not for everyone. I hope that whatever decision you make will be the right one and not one that will make you stop playing!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Lilyacre said:


> I know how you feel!
> 
> I reset a couple of days ago after playing since the release because there were a few little things niggling away at me and I knew they would just get worse over time.
> 
> ...


Oooh that sounds like a lot of specific things as well! How long did you need to get what you wanted? And congrats for apples, they're my second favourite as well! And it's nice to hear more people are crazy enough to reset. 

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



marlasinger said:


> I've never reset and I don't intend to. I've invested far too much time and if I start over it will just feel like a chore rather than a game.


Honestly I'm not scared of the game feeling like a chore after reset. The resetting is definitely a chore and not a nice one, but if I'd get th perfect map I would finally be able to do what I couldn't before and that alone would therefore be something new and really enjoyable. It felt more like a chore living on my old island when knowing deep down that I would never be happy with it, no matter how many hours I invested.


----------



## Lilyacre (May 3, 2020)

> Oooh that sounds like a lot of specific things as well! How long did you need to get what you wanted? And congrats for apples, they're my second favourite as well! And it's nice to hear more people are crazy enough to reset.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



It took me about 3 hours. I need to stick with this town now though because I got stuck in a resetting cycle with NL where I never had a town for more than a week. I just love fresh starts! I'd love to have a town that I can keep for years.


----------



## Sheba (May 3, 2020)

Lilyacre said:


> It took me about 3 hours. I need to stick with this town now though because I got stuck in a resetting cycle with NL where I never had a town for more than a week. I just love fresh starts! I'd love to have a town that I can keep for years.


Three hours! :O How incredibly lucky! I'm at 25 again now... and checked only around three maps for fruit and airport color in all that time. And I do feel like resetting cycles are really a thing, I love fresh starts, too! It's another reason why I really need to find the perfect island now - to avoid me ever resetting again afterwards!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 3, 2020)

I want to reset for something so admittely stupid and small - I thought of a better name for my island. I've already invested 200+ hours into the game gotten a lot of items I wanted, but still wish we could re-name the island. I know in this game you can basically have whatever island you want because of terraforming, but there are still going to be little things that bother you. I think in New Leaf it was more extreme because your basic layout could _*never *_be changed, but then again you could just buy another copy of the game. I reset a few times in NL and still struggled with finding a 'perfect' map even with edits. 
I feel like this whole idea of 'perfection' came from New Leaf as the original towns you had to live with what you had, and there were some pretty terrible inconvenient layout plans in the first game.


----------



## Tessie (May 3, 2020)

not trying to shade but i cant imagine being this much of a perfectionist over a game...i feel like this completely takes the fun out of absolutely everything...youre not even playing anymore :/ with all the expansive/flexible features finally like terraforming and moving buildings players are still not happy. but hey, its your game.


----------



## Lilyacre (May 3, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Three hours! :O How incredibly lucky! I'm at 25 again now... and checked only around three maps for fruit and airport color in all that time. And I do feel like resetting cycles are really a thing, I love fresh starts, too! It's another reason why I really need to find the perfect island now - to avoid me ever resetting again afterwards!



I really hope you find your island soon!


----------



## wildbite (May 3, 2020)

I have several friends or family who purchased the game and choose one of the four maps offered to them. The average player isn’t aware that the maps change or why you’d want to reset for a specific fruit or airport color. Sometimes I wish I could be that laid back. I have still not beat BoTW because I reset every time I die or do something I consider imperfect. The struggle is real.


----------



## Fey (May 3, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I could live again with two south river exits, hence me saying that if I get my exact old map again, just with the peninsula in the "good" spot, I would take it over a west exit map. The peninsula really, really was a dealbreaker, I could have made the rest work and many parts of my island were really beautiful. I loved the cliffs and the island. No terraforming needed there at all, as you might see from what I had planned in the island designer. So yeah, it was a shame. But the peninsula had all my rage. I needed two weeks to come to a decision to reset, too - but I did it. Do I regret it? Yes and no. Yes because if 95% are perfect, deleting for 5% seems dumb. But then again...if you have a tasty tea that's 100% tea, that's great. But a tea that's 95% and 5% sewer water...no one would drink it.* I would have never gotten happy with my island.* So basically, I am now searching for "my old island except with a better peninsula and maybe a west river exit but everything else should stay the same, please".



Believe me, I get it. There’s times when “going with the flow” or “working with what you have” just doesn’t apply. If you’re a Level 100 perfectionist—aka are obsessive-compulsive—all that advice is mute. I have OCD too and know all too well how near impossible it is to shake a fixation like that. 

I don’t know how hacking works on the Switch (and wouldn’t be allowed to discuss it here if I did) but it’s something you could look into if the risks are worth it to you. In NL it was very simple and allowed me to piece my map together exactly how I wanted it to be.


----------



## Mairen (May 3, 2020)

I reset often in New Leaf. I was always after that "perfect town". I think I had a checklist of over 10 things that I needed in order for it to be considered acceptable. I'd settle for less, get into the gameplay for a few weeks, then get the desire to search for something better. It was kind of a never-ending cycle for me.

In New Horizons, I have resolved to keep an island permanently. Because of this decision, I was prepared from day 1 to reset for the features I liked. I found what I thought was the perfect town, except for the location of resident services. Once I unlocked terraforming, I realized just how much I disliked the location of it. 

I ended up resetting about 2-3 weeks in. It was a very difficult decision (mostly because I had gotten all of the cherry blossom recipes learned and knew I'd never get them back again), but it was a decision I was happy with in the end. My map turned out much much better than before. I got all of the features I wanted, plus my resident services in a much much better location. I'm still sad at not having those beautiful cherry blossom recipes, but I'm moving forward without regret.


----------



## Khte (May 3, 2020)

Omg I feel your pain and frustration. I hate, hate, HATE my river flow off points.... BUT I'M TOO FAR IN TO RESET WITH GOOD CONSCIENCE. Instead, I did the unthinkable and bought another Switch Lite... because I'm that bad. Do I regret spending the 200 I didn't need to spend for the same game? Not atm, but I'm sure I will eventually.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2020)

I got lucky with my first island, I'm not in love with the shape of my peninsula, but I made it work. 
I'm now personally invested in following your journey to find the perfect island. Best of luck!


----------



## Feraligator (May 3, 2020)

For my NH island I'm way, way too far in to reset and I'm definitely not throwing away all those hours. My peninsula is in an odd spot as well, it's right in the top corner. My airport colour isn't the one I wanted either but ah well.

I did this in ACCF and ACNL though, reset for hours and *hours *until I got the layout I wanted. I was around 10 or so when I was playing ACCF and my requirements were ridiculous (1 lazy dog villager, circle grass, apples, and some other specific things) so it would take me absolutely ages to get the town I wanted. I did eventually and would end up resetting anyway lol.

I get burnt out just from resetting a lot. I'm lucky I got mostly what I wanted in NH pretty quickly (I think only 1–2 hours of resetting), hopefully you find your dream town soon enough.


----------



## Fey (May 3, 2020)

Will you let us know when you’ve found it?

I’d love to come visit with a moving-in gift to celebrate your new Island home ^ｪ^


----------



## Lokidoki (May 3, 2020)

It took so long to get six of the new villagers... i reseted so much hoping for my starters to be Reneigh and Dom and only get the new ones. I'm not sure if everyone i traded villagers with would be happy to know that i restarted my town again. Like Judy for instance i was depressed first file deleting it because of the river mouths, now that i got her again and thinking of resetting i have this feeling she will never ever show up on an island tour never! Just Raymond and Sherb is missing and those are pricey restarting without anyway to get tickets is a scary idea. I don't think i could trust someone to hold tickets. I've been experiencing some glitches also that im worried may of ruined my game? Like the visitor at the campsite -its empty-, some villagers wont emote with me not even a greeting. I just adopted Chadder i'd hate to simply poof void them all. 
/
Rant over oof, i sure hope we can see your new map <3
er yellow airport for the win?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

I thought I was losing my mind resetting 4 hours for Raymond and another 4 for Judy. I can’t imagine resetting for this amount of time for a map...or airport colors. To each their own but it isn’t worth your sanity lol. Hope you find what you’re looking for soon!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (May 4, 2020)

I want to reset because I forgot to but a capital in my name. 

I've progressed too far though so I can't


----------



## Sheba (May 4, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I want to reset for something so admittely stupid and small - I thought of a better name for my island.


Honestly I think this is a pretty big thing, seeing as everyone you play online with also sees the name and it pops up in the game dialogue a lot, too. So I can understand that!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Tessie said:


> not trying to shade but i cant imagine being this much of a perfectionist over a game...i feel like this completely takes the fun out of absolutely everything...youre not even playing anymore :/ with all the expansive/flexible features finally like terraforming and moving buildings players are still not happy. but hey, its your game.


Well, I had no more fun on my island because I disliked it and would have stopped playing anyway, so the only difference is not playing anymore or trying to reset and playing again but likely failing and not playing anymore. 

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



wildbite said:


> I have several friends or family who purchased the game and choose one of the four maps offered to them. The average player isn’t aware that the maps change or why you’d want to reset for a specific fruit or airport color. Sometimes I wish I could be that laid back. I have still not beat BoTW because I reset every time I die or do something I consider imperfect. The struggle is real.


Haha I definitely wish I could be more laid back, too. It's all a nightmare and I wish I could just be happy with the first map I see and not feel the need to subject myself to this garbage resetting.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Fey said:


> Believe me, I get it. There’s times when “going with the flow” or “working with what you have” just doesn’t apply. If you’re a Level 100 perfectionist—aka are obsessive-compulsive—all that advice is mute. I have OCD too and know all too well how near impossible it is to shake a fixation like that.
> 
> I don’t know how hacking works on the Switch (and wouldn’t be allowed to discuss it here if I did) but it’s something you could look into if the risks are worth it to you. In NL it was very simple and allowed me to piece my map together exactly how I wanted it to be.


Yeah, I think my OCD is what kills me here, even though it's normally not bad when it comes to games. But I think that since I planned to play this game for several years, it's pretty much kicking in. And well, of course I did look into hacking by now, but not only didn't I understand a word that was written there, but it also basically means you can't play online again ever aaaand...that's not something I want to risk. Believe me, I would otherwise because everything is horrible (just stopped resetting after 6 hours of work and didn't even find a single map to look at for the fruits).

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Mairen said:


> I'm still sad at not having those beautiful cherry blossom recipes, but I'm moving forward without regret.


Oh gosh yes, the Cherry Blossom recipes are basically what I had to give up, too. And the hedge recipe, I guess, since Earth day is almost over. Not too sad about the egg recipes, though. XD But yeah...the Cherry Blossom stuff sucks big time. At least my friend took my crafted items, but at the rate this is going, I'll likely just tell her to keep my stuff because who knows if I'll ever take it back. But I'm glad it was worth it for you - I hope to get there, too!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Khte said:


> Omg I feel your pain and frustration. I hate, hate, HATE my river flow off points.... BUT I'M TOO FAR IN TO RESET WITH GOOD CONSCIENCE. Instead, I did the unthinkable and bought another Switch Lite... because I'm that bad. Do I regret spending the 200 I didn't need to spend for the same game? Not atm, but I'm sure I will eventually.


I had considered it! So, so much! But I am a disabled, unemployed woman and there was just no way in hell I could justify the purchase when I had already bought the first Switch Lite just for the game. I hope you never regret it because...I'm actually still not sure if I don't regret not doing it. I know I shouldn't, but yeah...

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Teddy345 said:


> I got lucky with my first island, I'm not in love with the shape of my peninsula, but I made it work.
> I'm now personally invested in following your journey to find the perfect island. Best of luck!


Haha thank you! I "worked" for six hours today, resetting, but zero luck to even look at a map closer. Saw the "okay" maps several times, but the airport, dock or peninsula were always in the wrong spot.  The issue with resetting is that it's all luck. There's no guarantee that resetting for X hours will give me what I need. I might get it next try or I might never get it. With a chance of 1:50000, the "never" seems more likely and that sucks.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



JezDayy said:


> For my NH island I'm way, way too far in to reset and I'm definitely not throwing away all those hours. My peninsula is in an odd spot as well, it's right in the top corner. My airport colour isn't the one I wanted either but ah well.
> 
> I did this in ACCF and ACNL though, reset for hours and *hours *until I got the layout I wanted. I was around 10 or so when I was playing ACCF and my requirements were ridiculous (1 lazy dog villager, circle grass, apples, and some other specific things) so it would take me absolutely ages to get the town I wanted. I did eventually and would end up resetting anyway lol.
> 
> I get burnt out just from resetting a lot. I'm lucky I got mostly what I wanted in NH pretty quickly (I think only 1–2 hours of resetting), hopefully you find your dream town soon enough.


Your journey for the other games sounds a lot like my NL resetting journey as well, so I can relate. In NL I wanted a specific fruit, west beach, circle grass and an island on the map and it took a long, long time. But I did it and loved my town and never thought about resetting again. Wish that would have worked in NH, too.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Fey said:


> Will you let us know when you’ve found it?
> 
> I’d love to come visit with a moving-in gift to celebrate your new Island home ^ｪ^


I sure will, especially since I can't really post much here on the site unless I find an island. Chances are bad, though, and I don't even have any time to reset much the next two days, so chances that you'll all reach retirement before I get my island are pretty high.  But welcome gifts sound lovely, yaaaay! <3 Would love to have everyone over on the "perfect island" (if it exists). I feel like searching for Atlantis or El Dorado or whatever haha.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Lokidoki said:


> It took so long to get six of the new villagers... i reseted so much hoping for my starters to be Reneigh and Dom and only get the new ones. I'm not sure if everyone i traded villagers with would be happy to know that i restarted my town again. Like Judy for instance i was depressed first file deleting it because of the river mouths, now that i got her again and thinking of resetting i have this feeling she will never ever show up on an island tour never! Just Raymond and Sherb is missing and those are pricey restarting without anyway to get tickets is a scary idea. I don't think i could trust someone to hold tickets. I've been experiencing some glitches also that im worried may of ruined my game? Like the visitor at the campsite -its empty-, some villagers wont emote with me not even a greeting. I just adopted Chadder i'd hate to simply poof void them all.
> /
> Rant over oof, i sure hope we can see your new map <3
> er yellow airport for the win?


The glitch should be fixed, from what I've heard, so you might be good! And while I never traded, I erased a town with five dreamies and three others I at least liked, soooo...yeah, I'm very sure I won't ever find any of them again. I feel your pain. 
Haha, for me, the blue airport wins. Especially since the inside furniture of the airport are also blue and white, I feel the outside should be blue as well.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



AndyP08 said:


> I thought I was losing my mind resetting 4 hours for Raymond and another 4 for Judy. I can’t imagine resetting for this amount of time for a map...or airport colors. To each their own but it isn’t worth your sanity lol. Hope you find what you’re looking for soon!


Thank you! I actually don't mind island tour hopping for villagers or the like (not sure about the campsite trick, though) because it involves actual gameplay. Resetting is just dumb button presses - though that also enables me to watch youtube videos while doing so to preserve some sanity. Definitely slowly losing it, though!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Mayorofarcadia said:


> I want to reset because I forgot to but a capital in my name.
> 
> I've progressed too far though so I can't


I hope you can either learn to accept it or not regret a reset. ;_; This would annoy the heck out of me, so good luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Okay, I'm done replying to everyone (I hope)! Thank you so much for the encouragement, everyone. I needed that after zero success in six hours resetting. I've got no time tomorrow and Tuesday because of real life work, but I think that might be needed to avoid burnout anyway. I really hope I'll have an island to show off one day soon because you are all awesome! <3


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (May 4, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Honestly I think this is a pretty big thing, seeing as everyone you play online with also sees the name and it pops up in the game dialogue a lot, too. So I can understand that!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> ...


It's very small. It's Rhue-llyn. I wish I put a capital so its Llyn...


----------



## Sheba (May 4, 2020)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> It's very small. It's Rhue-llyn. I wish I put a capital so its Llyn...


Oooh okay, that's better at least than the first letter in the whole name not being a capital one. Still, if the L might be now mistaken for an I, it would bug me at least. But I'm glad if you see it only as a small issue instead of a huge one!


----------



## PrincessBetter (May 4, 2020)

If the starting area were not so dang small, I think it would be a lot easier. Because once you get terraforming unlocked, you have to spend 50K every time you want to move a building. The shapes around the rivers are just so awkward and annoying. 
It took me about 5 hours to pick the right island.. and I'm still not 100% happy with it. Oh well.. guess I'll have to make do.


----------



## marieheiwa (May 4, 2020)

i’m a little worried about you OP, as a fellow sufferer :c i used to be really really bad too with this especially in new leaf - sharing an island with my fiancé has been a life saver as resetting wouldn’t be fair to him! i don’t even consider it an option. hope for your mental health that you can get past this soon one way or another.


----------



## Capeet (May 4, 2020)

Ahh op, i'm having a similar experience. I ruined new leaf for myself by falling into a cycle of constant resetting, so i swore i'd never reset my original island in new horizons. But here i am already. I had no idea what to look for in a map on launch day and i chose so bad ahah. I tried for weeks to work around the two south-facing waterfalls but it just didn't work. Now i'm looking for a specific resident services location (in the low left or right corner) with a West or East-facing waterfall. I also want an airport that isn't directly below resident services and a peninsula that's not next to resident services. There's exactly one river layout that puts resident services in the right place. I've seen it a few times, but the peninsula is always off. I already know i'll be so much happier with that layout, but i'm afraid i'll start wanting something different in the future. I'm afraid i'll reset again now that i allowed myself to do it once. :|

I know it sucks, but good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I want to reset because I forgot to but a capital in my name.
> 
> I've progressed too far though so I can't


Ok now honestly that would bother me as well.


----------



## Sheba (May 5, 2020)

Sorry for the super-late replies, everyone. I had no time yesterday to do anything. No resetting was done yesterday and today, either, but that's fine. I'll do more tomorrow, the break is nice but I do miss playing so much.


PrincessBetter said:


> If the starting area were not so dang small, I think it would be a lot easier. Because once you get terraforming unlocked, you have to spend 50K every time you want to move a building. The shapes around the rivers are just so awkward and annoying.
> It took me about 5 hours to pick the right island.. and I'm still not 100% happy with it. Oh well.. guess I'll have to make do.


The starting area thing is soooo true, but for me for other reasons and it's also why I will TT if I find a new island. I don't want to have to wait a long time again before I can explore the whole island and get a feel of if it works for me. As for moving buildings, I actually don't mind that since it unlocks before island designer and everything I can change is okay for me. Just the non-changeable things are not.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



marieheiwa said:


> i’m a little worried about you OP, as a fellow sufferer :c i used to be really really bad too with this especially in new leaf - sharing an island with my fiancé has been a life saver as resetting wouldn’t be fair to him! i don’t even consider it an option. hope for your mental health that you can get past this soon one way or another.


Haha oh dear, no need to worry about me! I'm not risking my mental health over a game. It's really simple - if I start hating resetting, I'll stop. Fact is that I would have stopped playing because I was upset with my old island, too - this is merely a chance to start anew and if it doesn't work out because I can't find an island I like before getting too frustrated, then I'll stop playing anyway. It's honestly as simple as that. I played the game for over 200 hours already, it's not like the money was completely wasted even if I just stop, you know? Still, I would be sad, of course, because I had plans of playing for 5-6 years, but for that, I need an island I want to be on for 5-6 years in the first place. No island, no playing. I'm not stressing about this too much, it's just that I have too much free time to reset anyway, hence me doing it for hours on end. It would be healthier to do 30 minutes a day or so.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Capeet said:


> Ahh op, i'm having a similar experience. I ruined new leaf for myself by falling into a cycle of constant resetting, so i swore i'd never reset my original island in new horizons. But here i am already. I had no idea what to look for in a map on launch day and i chose so bad ahah. I tried for weeks to work around the two south-facing waterfalls but it just didn't work. Now i'm looking for a specific resident services location (in the low left or right corner) with a West or East-facing waterfall. I also want an airport that isn't directly below resident services and a peninsula that's not next to resident services. There's exactly one river layout that puts resident services in the right place. I've seen it a few times, but the peninsula is always off. I already know i'll be so much happier with that layout, but i'm afraid i'll start wanting something different in the future. I'm afraid i'll reset again now that i allowed myself to do it once. :|
> 
> I know it sucks, but good luck on your hunt!


Yep, it was sooo hard to settle on a good map when the game came out! I had no idea the peninsula would be such a huge thing for me, for example, especially since I couldn't get over the river to take a look (two south river exits and all that) before unlocking the pole and even then, it was just 'okay, I hate this thing but whatever, soooo much to explore'. But wow, yeah, your map requirements sound as bad as mine - one map only, peninsula at least not in certain sports... that's rough and what I'm also going through, except that dock and airport are also messing me up big time. I don't even know what to tell you since I've never been a constant resetter - I needed more than two months to find that NL town I wanted, but once I had it, I had it for good and loved it because it was really what I wanted and had been looking for. If you are someone who has new wishes ever so often, that is of course much more difficult, but generally I think that at least with a west/east river mouth you have more options to shape islands anew than with two south ones.


----------



## Bloobloop (May 5, 2020)

oh my god, i can't imagine how grueling that would be. personally i've never reset for maps in any of the animal crossing games i've played, and i would just let fate decide for me. spending so much time doing that would make me sick of the game for sure haha


----------



## elysium (May 5, 2020)

the temptation is too strong... i'm like 240 hours in and i only spent maybe five hours resetting before i got tired and just ended up with a compromise. i shouldn't have though! whatever small thing is bothering you when you start will keep bothering you. i want to reset so i can get the map and fruit/airport combos i want, but i've been putting it off... plus, my museum is pretty full and it would be such a pain to go through that again. omg and all the nook miles achievements i completed.... sigh


----------



## Sheba (May 5, 2020)

Bloobloop said:


> oh my god, i can't imagine how grueling that would be. personally i've never reset for maps in any of the animal crossing games i've played, and i would just let fate decide for me. spending so much time doing that would make me sick of the game for sure haha


Honestly it's not...that bad? Like, it's frustrating in the way that it's all down to dumb luck. If I would know that the 50000th reset would give me the map I want for sure, I'd have no issues with it. I don't mind the resetting in itself as I just watch youtube videos while doing it which I would have watched anyway, it's just the feeling of hopelessness because I know my horrible odds and that all I'm doing is likely for naught. The resetting itself is okay, it doesn't require that much attention.


----------



## misstayleigh (May 5, 2020)

JUUUUUST made a post about this lol. I reset four days ago, accidentally forgot to find three random island villagers before plotting down houses, ended up with two randos I didn't like... so back to friggin restarting we go 

I am also looking specifically for Rudy as a starter (and a non-ugly Uchi), so we'll see how long this takes!


----------



## Sheba (May 5, 2020)

elysium said:


> the temptation is too strong... i'm like 240 hours in and i only spent maybe five hours resetting before i got tired and just ended up with a compromise. i shouldn't have though! whatever small thing is bothering you when you start will keep bothering you. i want to reset so i can get the map and fruit/airport combos i want, but i've been putting it off... plus, my museum is pretty full and it would be such a pain to go through that again. omg and all the nook miles achievements i completed.... sigh


I KNOW RIGHT?! After 40 hours of resetting when I got the game, I finally got my map I wanted and even though I knew right away that the location of the peninsula wasn't what I had wanted, I figured that 40 hours were enough and that I could live with it. Even when I then saw it and really disliked it right away, I figured I'd be okay. Well, I obviously wasn't - you're completely right, it just keeps getting worse.
Honestly I think you might have to decide for yourself if you're cutting losses and maybe doing some TT to get the March/April exclusive fishes and bugs again or if your island is not that much of a sunk cost fallacy and that you live with it. I personally don't care about the achivements, but finding out that I couldn't take the fish and bugs from April (which I had caught again after I had already donated one of each) with me because you can't give them to friends was not pleasant.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



misstayleigh said:


> JUUUUUST made a post about this lol. I reset four days ago, accidentally forgot to find three random island villagers before plotting down houses, ended up with two randos I didn't like... so back to friggin restarting we go
> 
> I am also looking specifically for Rudy as a starter (and a non-ugly Uchi), so we'll see how long this takes!


Oooh boy, villager resetting... honestly, after almost two weeks of looking for one of two peppy villagers I wanted for the starter homes, I then had to find out that they don't come with their usual home furnitures and looks, so if I actually get a new island, I will pick three villagers I'm "just okay with" because I'll get rid of them for sure because I want my dreamies with their proper furniture. Same with the two starters - if you love Rudy, you must always be aware that he'll never live in his "real" house unless you have someone you can trade him to and then back to you to reset his house. 
But yeah, if you do and don't care too much about maps, villager starting resetting is a thing that's faster than many other things. Good luck with that, hope you are more successful than me!


----------



## misstayleigh (May 5, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I KNOW RIGHT?! After 40 hours of resetting when I got the game, I finally got my map I wanted and even though I knew right away that the location of the peninsula wasn't what I had wanted, I figured that 40 hours were enough and that I could live with it. Even when I then saw it and really disliked it right away, I figured I'd be okay. Well, I obviously wasn't - you're completely right, it just keeps getting worse.
> Honestly I think you might have to decide for yourself if you're cutting losses and maybe doing some TT to get the March/April exclusive fishes and bugs again or if your island is not that much of a sunk cost fallacy and that you live with it. I personally don't care about the achivements, but finding out that I couldn't take the fish and bugs from April (which I had caught again after I had already donated one of each) with me because you can't give them to friends was not pleasant.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> ...


 
for sure!! I am not super bent on furniture but definitely feel defeated when I get villagers I don't like--it is inevitable to some extent, but I was like man, I can't believe I forgot about the three plot rule lol

I am also looking for not a particular map, but something that inspires me in relation to my aesthetic. I want my town to take inspiration from the sea city in Kiki's Delivery Service, so boy... looking for rivers that work for that is a chore lol

what are you looking for with your reset?


----------



## Sheba (May 5, 2020)

misstayleigh said:


> for sure!! I am not super bent on furniture but definitely feel defeated when I get villagers I don't like--it is inevitable to some extent, but I was like man, I can't believe I forgot about the three plot rule lol
> 
> I am also looking for not a particular map, but something that inspires me in relation to my aesthetic. I want my town to take inspiration from the sea city in Kiki's Delivery Service, so boy... looking for rivers that work for that is a chore lol
> 
> what are you looking for with your reset?


Yeah, the first three are so much easier to get dreamies in, but I found out for me, the house interior matter too much. 
I sadly don't know anything about Kiki's Delivery Service, but I think anyone with a vision in mind needs certain things and sometimes it's just bad. I want a west river exit, but there's literally not a single map that has the resident service center in the correct position with west exits, so I can only hope to come close. I had posted what I am looking for on the first page, I'll just link the post since posting all the images again would be kinda spammy.
At least you can change rivers, but I found that at least my own rivers look always worse than the "natural" ones, so I guess if you find the villagers you want on a map that has at least some sort of basic layout close to what you envision, that'd probably be the best outcome. But that also sounds hard to find with a lot of trial and error. At least I can quickly reset when I look at the four offered maps; if you need to check the villagers every time you have to go through the airplane scene, that's making it sooo much longer for you.


----------



## misstayleigh (May 5, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Yeah, the first three are so much easier to get dreamies in, but I found out for me, the house interior matter too much.
> I sadly don't know anything about Kiki's Delivery Service, but I think anyone with a vision in mind needs certain things and sometimes it's just bad. I want a west river exit, but there's literally not a single map that has the resident service center in the correct position with west exits, so I can only hope to come close. I had posted what I am looking for on the first page, I'll just link the post since posting all the images again would be kinda spammy.
> At least you can change rivers, but I found that at least my own rivers look always worse than the "natural" ones, so I guess if you find the villagers you want on a map that has at least some sort of basic layout close to what you envision, that'd probably be the best outcome. But that also sounds hard to find with a lot of trial and error. At least I can quickly reset when I look at the four offered maps; if you need to check the villagers every time you have to go through the airplane scene, that's making it sooo much longer for you.


Ha! Yes, I finally went back and read all the posts on here. Happy to find solidarity in self-made misery, lol. I also LOVE the west rivers but didn't realize you couldn't get a center town square with that... what the hell haha :/

Well, I'll be working on resetting all day, so chat me if you want to commiserate! How's your hunt going today?


----------



## Sheba (May 5, 2020)

misstayleigh said:


> Ha! Yes, I finally went back and read all the posts on here. Happy to find solidarity in self-made misery, lol. I also LOVE the west rivers but didn't realize you couldn't get a center town square with that... what the hell haha :/
> 
> Well, I'll be working on resetting all day, so chat me if you want to commiserate! How's your hunt going today?


I only got done with my work at 11pm today (it's past midnight here) so I'm not sure how much I'll reset today because I can't be too sleepy for it (imagine me finding the perfect island but then finding out I messed up my name or birthday because I'm too tired...). But maybe I'll do it for at least an hour or so, you motivated me now!
Have you seen the website which has images of all the possible river/RS layouts? There are a few west rivers with center resident services, but all of them are very high on the map or very low - too high for the river-island I wanna make and if RS is too low, it's too close to the airport for my liking, so it's all not very pleasant for me. That's why I said that if I can get my old island map back with a good peninsula, I would take it despite the south rivers. I'll have to compromise with one thing there for sure, no way around it, so it's either river exit or RS.

I hope your hunt goes well! It would be great if you find your island quickly; you'll definitely be done much more quickly than me, given the odds.


----------



## Romaki (May 5, 2020)

I just resetted for the second time.    First time it was for layout, second time it was because I screwed up my achievements by traveling back in time and it honestly bothered me too much. My second resetting was easier though because I was more relaxed. There are several kinds of combinations that I would have been happy with, my biggest wish was yellow airport / peach / two different river outlets. Initally I wanted to have the big peninsula, but I didn't want to go crazy over a small area that's fine the way that it is.

I don't know, your requirements are tough so it can take a long time. When I resetted again I just thought about what I could do with each map. Every map had its own pros and as long as the map looked fine, I rolled the dice on it. I had another island that was technically perfect for me, but walking around it made some things seem difficult to work with so I tried again. I just think you need to give yourself more options. There should be more than one type of perfect island for you. Resetting is neat, but I think you can go crazy with your requirements. Because once you have your perfect, you'll go seek out another perfect. This happened to me in New Leaf, it was no fun at all.


----------



## elysium (May 5, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I only got done with my work at 11pm today (it's past midnight here) so I'm not sure how much I'll reset today because I can't be too sleepy for it (imagine me finding the perfect island but then finding out I messed up my name or birthday because I'm too tired...). But maybe I'll do it for at least an hour or so, you motivated me now!
> Have you seen the website which has images of all the possible river/RS layouts? There are a few west rivers with center resident services, but all of them are very high on the map or very low - too high for the river-island I wanna make and if RS is too low, it's too close to the airport for my liking, so it's all not very pleasant for me. That's why I said that if I can get my old island map back with a good peninsula, I would take it despite the south rivers. I'll have to compromise with one thing there for sure, no way around it, so it's either river exit or RS.
> 
> I hope your hunt goes well! It would be great if you find your island quickly; you'll definitely be done much more quickly than me, given the odds.



apparently, there are a LOT of map possibilities. this person found 95 different river layouts, each of which have randomized RS, airport, rock, etc. locations. sooo there's literally a ton.


----------



## Sheba (May 5, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I just resetted for the second time.    First time it was for layout, second time it was because I screwed up my achievements by traveling back in time and it honestly bothered me too much. My second resetting was easier though because I was more relaxed. There are several kinds of combinations that I would have been happy with, my biggest wish was yellow airport / peach / two different river outlets. Initally I wanted to have the big peninsula, but I didn't want to go crazy over a small area that's fine the way that it is.
> 
> I don't know, your requirements are tough so it can take a long time. When I resetted again I just thought about what I could do with each map. Every map had its own pros and as long as the map looked fine, I rolled the dice on it. I had another island that was technically perfect for me, but walking around it made some things seem difficult to work with so I tried again. I just think you need to give yourself more options. There should be more than one type of perfect island for you. Resetting is neat, but I think you can go crazy with your requirements. Because once you have your perfect, you'll go seek out another perfect. This happened to me in New Leaf, it was no fun at all.


Okay, the time travelling thing would have likely bothered me, too, not gonna lie. But it's great to hear you're so relaxed with resetting! And you're right, the more I reset, the more I realize just how impossible my requirements are. Like, I resetted for almost 4 hours now and I didn't get to look at a single map for the fruit type. I'm not getting anywhere. However, I am 100% sure I want peaches, blue airport and the peninsula in the top right. This is because I want to make an island with only white, blue, pink and purple flowers and out of those colors, only blue is available for the airport and the peach is also the only fruit with colors within that theme and, well, for the peninsula...I need that thing out of my way and if I wand a river exit on the left, it's getting too cramped up there. The issue then is resident services - to make the river shape I want, I need it either on the right (not happening at all with left river exits) or middle (rare with left river exits) and that's what limits my maps so much. The thing is that I don't feel that I'm nitpicky, but that to make the island I want, I do actually need those things. I guess what I technically don't need is the dock on the right side, but given the layout I plan, the dock would be super-inaccessible if its on the left...and yeah, that's how my list goes on, lol. And honestly, in New Leaf, I found my 'perfect' and never wanted anything else. I never had that problem, thank goodness.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



elysium said:


> apparently, there are a LOT of map possibilities. this person found 95 different river layouts, each of which have randomized RS, airport, rock, etc. locations. sooo there's literally a ton.


OMG, thank you so, so, so much for that link! This helps me soooooo much because now I can overlay the maps with each other and find out how many would have the resident services on a height that lets me do what I want. This is a huge thing for me as I might find more maps I could use now! I'm gonna do that right now so I hope I will find out some good things, fingers crossed. And that's a lot more maps than my website had, so wow. My chances on the map I wanted became now close to 1:75000 because of the increase in maps, so yeeeeah lol I hope I find out something nice.

EDIT: Checked the maps. Nope, all maps that work are already on my list. I did change the order of my list around a bit, though, so that a different map is now my top choice. Not...that that really matters since it doesn't increase my chances at all.
I suppose my absolutely last chance, if everything fails me and I'm close to giving up, would be abandoning my west river exit wish. If I start adding south river exit maps into my choices, there'd be a LOT since most RS there are in the middle, which would very much make a lot more maps possible. Buuut I'm not that desperate yet, so yeah.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 5, 2020)

I feel like once you get into this habit you're never going to shake it. I personally just wanted cherries (although that doesn't seem to really matter considering you can get every fruit pretty easily) so that was all I was aiming for. You can't even see the airport in relation to the rest of the map so that was a pointless thing for me to reset for (although I was hoping NOT to get yellow at the least).

I'm pretty happy with my map simply because I learned to accept the random. I know that probably won't help you but just continue to do what makes you happy. If resetting is causing stress I think it would be a sign that you're going to have to accept some randomness. I think a lot of this is just being able to craft your mindset around it tbh.


----------



## Sheba (May 5, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> I feel like once you get into this habit you're never going to shake it. I personally just wanted cherries (although that doesn't seem to really matter considering you can get every fruit pretty easily) so that was all I was aiming for. You can't even see the airport in relation to the rest of the map so that was a pointless thing for me to reset for (although I was hoping NOT to get yellow at the least).
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my map simply because I learned to accept the random. I know that probably won't help you but just continue to do what makes you happy. If resetting is causing stress I think it would be a sign that you're going to have to accept some randomness. I think a lot of this is just being able to craft your mindset around it tbh.


I'm really not stressed, at least not by the resetting itself. I'm more sad that I'm missing the events going on, if anything. But yeah before I accept randomness I'd stop playing. My old island was, aside from the peninsula, great. Like, I would have never ever reset if not for the peninsula - stuff like the south rivers wasn't awesome, but I managed to make it work. But that one thing, the peninsula, broke me and that taught me that I just can't live with randomness and it just bugs me more and more each day. And well, when it comes to fruits, you are totally correct, but it does kind of matter to me because a) I see those fruits on all the mystery island tours and b) it says so in my passport and as I want peaches to thematically match my town, I want it to say that in my passport, too. I know that's extra-stupid because, well, if I only want peaches in my town, I would make a lot more Bells if they would not be my native fruit, but, well, other things make me bells, too.

As for the airport not being visible, that's also true, but I'd feel weird to invite people to my blue/pink/white island and the airport is none of these colors. They'll see it for sure, so I do think it's important as it's the first impression.

But yeah, I had that habit for NL as well, so it probably really is impossible to shake.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 5, 2020)

Any luck? Anything close? Rooting for you!!


----------



## elysium (May 5, 2020)

ahhh man sheba, that’s so tough!! well, good luck with everything!


----------



## cloud_fluff (May 5, 2020)

This was an adventure to read haha, best of luck! I've considered it, my resident services is literally 15 blocks right above my airport and it drives me utterly insane, but i only realised how much of an issue it is after Id spent a ton of bells on villagers and stuff, so I'm just sucking it up


----------



## Sheba (May 5, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Any luck? Anything close? Rooting for you!!


Nope! Nooothing! About to head to bed, my switch is empty, too, but that was a full switch battery load without looking at a single map for fruits again because peninsulas hate me with their placements. Saw a total of 8 maps that are okay for me in a bit more than 5 hours, none of them had the peninsula in a good place. Everything sucks as usual lol.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



elysium said:


> ahhh man sheba, that’s so tough!! well, good luck with everything!


Thank you so much! I need all the luck I can get!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



cloud_fluff said:


> This was an adventure to read haha, best of luck! I've considered it, my resident services is literally 15 blocks right above my airport and it drives me utterly insane, but i only realised how much of an issue it is after Id spent a ton of bells on villagers and stuff, so I'm just sucking it up


Yeah I've had a lot of maps with low RS on my list at first but after taking a look at them I don't think I like it too close to the airport much. Kinda horrid because I also can't have it too high up or it'll get in the way of my planned river. I hope your RS won't bug you more and more with each passing day like my peninsula did to me!


----------



## misstayleigh (May 6, 2020)

checking in to say while I found Rudy and a decent map, it still didn't feel... right... so back to resetting I go. the one thing I am debating now is whether or not to TT? I'd like to be able to fast forward through all the things I did on my second reset--I got as far as plotting three houses, Nook's Cranny, the museum--but I haven't ever TT'd so idk if it would screw my game play up? :/


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 6, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> I feel like once you get into this habit you're never going to shake it. I personally just wanted cherries (although that doesn't seem to really matter considering you can get every fruit pretty easily) so that was all I was aiming for. You can't even see the airport in relation to the rest of the map so that was a pointless thing for me to reset for (although I was hoping NOT to get yellow at the least).
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my map simply because I learned to accept the random. I know that probably won't help you but just continue to do what makes you happy. If resetting is causing stress I think it would be a sign that you're going to have to accept some randomness. I think a lot of this is just being able to craft your mindset around it tbh.


I had that with new leaf and you’re very true.
I reset so many times I lost all interest and it ruined the game for me because I would keep resetting. I will never reset new horizons because having a launch date game really helps me


----------



## BeezyBee (May 6, 2020)

There's a ton of things I would change about my island (the peninsula drives me CRAZY) but I can't bring myself to start over since I've made way too much progress.


----------



## Sheba (May 7, 2020)

Oooh I am so happy this thread is remaining active! This'll help me keep going for sure. I resetted for 5 hours today and got to check out two maps for fruits, which is really successful, given I got to check out no maps for days before. Sadly, both maps had red airports and the wrong fruits. One of the maps was a suboptimal one, so I wasn't too sad about that, but the other was the same as my old island, just with the peninsula in the same spot and that was disheartening as I would have taken that one for sure. Ah well, it's a 5% chance only, so I shouldn't have been surprised.



misstayleigh said:


> checking in to say while I found Rudy and a decent map, it still didn't feel... right... so back to resetting I go. the one thing I am debating now is whether or not to TT? I'd like to be able to fast forward through all the things I did on my second reset--I got as far as plotting three houses, Nook's Cranny, the museum--but I haven't ever TT'd so idk if it would screw my game play up? :/


I'm so happy to see you back, but sad that you didn't truly get what you wanted so far! I hope you have your success soon!
When it comes to TT, I plan to TT indeed, but in a restricted way. As in, not just skipping through time, but doing all "duties" each day, even if it takes 2-3 hours and if I have more playtime, I'll then forward a day to do the next one as well. If I can't get through two days, I won't and I'll let time progress normally. I think if I just really quickly skip days to get through the "storyline" in a few hours, I won't get attached enough to my new island, so that's my decision. And the moment I get island designer, TT is stopped for good.
But when it comes to TT, there's no "correct" way.


BeezyBee said:


> There's a ton of things I would change about my island (the peninsula drives me CRAZY) but I can't bring myself to start over since I've made way too much progress.


I'm both happy and sad to hear that your peninsula is causing you problems just like mine did to me. I hope you can somehow come to accept yours instead of it bothering you more and more each day!


----------



## Fey (May 7, 2020)

elysium said:


> apparently, there are a LOT of map possibilities. this person found 95 different river layouts, each of which have randomized RS, airport, rock, etc. locations. sooo there's literally a ton.



Are they sure the RS and airport locations are randomized? I’m just asking because for all the maps I checked, their locations are exactly where I’ve seen them ingame. Could just be a weird coincidence though.


----------



## Sheba (May 7, 2020)

Fey said:


> Are they sure the RS and airport locations are randomized? I’m just asking because for all the maps I checked, their locations are exactly where I’ve seen them ingame. Could just be a weird coincidence though.


RS is not random; it's linked to the river layout. Airport, however, is random. There are four total airport positions and every map has two possible ones. Maps with a west river exit have the leftmost and middle-left position, two south river exit maps have the middle-left and middle-right airport location and maps with a east river exit have the middle-right and rightmost airport location.
I know that because the airport messes me up more often than not since I want mine in the middle-left position but often find it in the other possible one.


----------



## wildbite (May 7, 2020)

It would have been nice if Nintendo gave us a fifth map choice or a dialogue option to “describe the island” and then place the residence services, airport, dock, choose a town fruit, etc for ourselves. Nothing is lost by giving players who want more creative freedom the option.

Before I found my island, I was prepared to reset for days. And that’s a little silly to start playing a new game to only reset over and over, rather than playing the actual game.

I’m rooting for you to also find your dream island.


----------



## misstayleigh (May 7, 2020)

you're a gem! sorry you haven't had much luck, but hooray for at least checking out some maps :,) do you have a preferred airport color?


----------



## DinoTown (May 7, 2020)

There is no way I'm ever resetting my island, I'm far, far too happy with it. I legitimately had a nightmare about resetting the other night - I dreamt I loaded up the game, went to reset the island, then when I began the new game I was going "why did i do that i didn't wanna do that my whole island all my progress oh no"

If you want to reset, you should go for it! I'm sure there'd be plenty of people willing to hold onto your bells, NMTs, etc and get you fruit and flowers to get going on a new island. But be 10000% sure you wanna reset before you do, because having to start again from scratch when you realise you weren't all that unhappy in the first place would be the worst.


----------



## Splinter (May 7, 2020)

Tomorrows the day. You will wake up and choose one of the first four maps on display, whether you like them or not. Then you will shape your map to your own liking. If theres something off about it, something you hate, that's not a problem, it's a challenge.

Sounds good in theory but then again, maybe just one more reset can't hurt.

And another.

And another.

Just one more.

One more reset.

Last one.

Next one's it.

One more...


(to infinity)


----------



## Sheba (May 7, 2020)

Today was...a day of hope and depression, lol.
After around two hours, I hit jackpot - my Nr. 1 map choice, with dock, dock size, airport position and peninsula placement absolutely perfect. Like, the absolutely best map possible. So I went to check fruits and...not peaches. Cherries. Okay, I told myself, I could maybe live with cherries. They're my second favourite fruit after peaches and as long as it's not oranges or pears, I could cope as long as the airport is blue. Because, well, I can plant different trees, but not repaint my airport.
The airport wasn't blue.
So I reset. 
Not done much since then as that was really, really depressing.  Don't think I'll have the luck to find my perfect map layout again in any sort of reasonable timeframe.


wildbite said:


> It would have been nice if Nintendo gave us a fifth map choice or a dialogue option to “describe the island” and then place the residence services, airport, dock, choose a town fruit, etc for ourselves. Nothing is lost by giving players who want more creative freedom the option.
> 
> Before I found my island, I was prepared to reset for days. And that’s a little silly to start playing a new game to only reset over and over, rather than playing the actual game.
> 
> I’m rooting for you to also find your dream island.


Yeah, I think so, too - Nintendo made it really unneccessarily difficult.  Wish there would be an easier way. Honestly, if I could just move RS, I would have NO issues at all as I could just pick any map with a west exit. That fact alone would make me able to pick so, so, so many more maps to check for the other things.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



misstayleigh said:


> you're a gem! sorry you haven't had much luck, but hooray for at least checking out some maps :,) do you have a preferred airport color?


Aww thanks! And yeah, I want a blue airport to match all the blue flowers I want in my town. And, because quite frankly, I don't like most of the other airport colors. The red one is okay, but I think the yellow and especially green are just waaaay too bright.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



DinoTown said:


> There is no way I'm ever resetting my island, I'm far, far too happy with it. I legitimately had a nightmare about resetting the other night - I dreamt I loaded up the game, went to reset the island, then when I began the new game I was going "why did i do that i didn't wanna do that my whole island all my progress oh no"
> 
> If you want to reset, you should go for it! I'm sure there'd be plenty of people willing to hold onto your bells, NMTs, etc and get you fruit and flowers to get going on a new island. But be 10000% sure you wanna reset before you do, because having to start again from scratch when you realise you weren't all that unhappy in the first place would be the worst.


Oh gosh, honestly, if I ever get my perfect island, I would be terrified of losing it through whatever means, too. My left joystick is not doing too stellar despite this being a new switch lite, so I'm scared of finding an island and the joystick dying on me before Nintendo releases their safety thing they want to make.
But yeah, I don't regret my resetting at all. Like, not one bit. It's just me being unable to get what I want that's so horrible.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Splinter said:


> Tomorrows the day. You will wake up and choose one of the first four maps on display, whether you like them or not. Then you will shape your map to your own liking. If theres something off about it, something you hate, that's not a problem, it's a challenge.
> 
> Sounds good in theory but then again, maybe just one more reset can't hurt.
> 
> ...


Naaah, that's not how my mind works. It hates things immediately or not at all and doesn't change its opinion (thankfully). I've learned in NL that if I find my perfect map, it'll be perfect forever.


----------



## Fluuffy (May 7, 2020)

I feel like the airport color should not be a consideration. The building themes in NL was pretty popular and is one of the few things in NH that I can’t help but think will return. In addition to adding color options of course. But maybe they really won’t add such a feature so you do need to reset. Anyway, sorry you had to reset again after finding THE map.


----------



## Sheba (May 7, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> I feel like the airport color should not be a consideration. The building themes in NL was pretty popular and is one of the few things in NH that I can’t help but think will return. In addition to adding color options of course. But maybe they really won’t add such a feature so you do need to reset. Anyway, sorry you had to reset again after finding THE map.


Honestly, if some dataminers had uncovered a planned update in that regard and I had heard about it, I wouldn't have reset. The airport had been red, which is still a lot better than green or yellow, but nothing I could permanently live with since, well, I want a blue one. But yeah it stung to ditch that map since I feel I will never ever see it again. It's one map out of 93 possible ones, with seven possible peninsula positions, two airport positions, two dock positions and two dock length possibilities, so that's - leaving fruits and airport color out - I think a 0,019% chance? If that math checks out, I'm not sure. I am really, really bad at math.


----------



## Minene (May 7, 2020)

I want to reset my island too but I don't want to lose the catalog/hybrids/diys I've built up. Of course I can get them again but I already have 300+ hrs of playtime..
When I first got the game I got a map with a heart lake but didn't want pears so I kept resetting for a heart lake + cherries/peaches. I didn't think
about terraforming my own lake so I'm stuck with a RS that's pretty close to the green airport :c


----------



## succulents (May 7, 2020)

i feel you! i did the exact same thing as you did, trying to get a heart lake with peaches, but ended up with resident services a few blocks away from the airport. i'm debating as well whether to restart or not even though i have most of my dreamies...


----------



## Sheba (May 7, 2020)

Minene said:


> ant to reset my island too but I don't want to lose the catalog/hybrids/diys I've built up. Of course I can get them again but I already have 300+ hrs of playtime..
> When I first got the game I got a map with a heart lake but didn't want pears so I kept resetting for a heart lake + cherries/peaches. I didn't think
> about terraforming my own lake so I'm stuck with a RS that's pretty close to the green airport :c





succulents said:


> i feel you! i did the exact same thing as you did, trying to get a heart lake with peaches, but ended up with resident services a few blocks away from the airport. i'm debating as well whether to restart or not even though i have most of my dreamies...


Wow, the more I listen to these things the more I think about ditching the maps in my list that have the RS close to the airport. I never really thought too much about it until recently except for the fact that I would prefer it not directly across from it to make it seem more natural, but with it being really low on the map, that would really rule out a lot of landscaping/cliff options. 

I hope that if any of you two reset, you can find what you want and get the island of your dreams without many hours of resetting!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2020)

I resetted my island because of the way my resident services was. It severely limited my design choices.

I found the one with resident services in the right angle, and I think I made the right decision.


----------



## Nyaro (May 8, 2020)

I've reset my map twice now. The first time it was about 5-7 days after release and the second time was a couple of weeks ago.

After the second time I reset because I started terraforming and I hated it so much. I'd picked my map based on the idea I could redo all of the geography so not wanting to terraform anymore wasn't a viable option for that map because it wasn't even close to what I wanted. My current map was chosen because it was naturally a bit unique-looking and I only was going to need to tweak it a bit and do paths and stuff. It's worked out pretty well so far. I'm liking the layout and I lucked out with my current crew of villagers.

I am bummed that I didn't get peaches or apples for my fruit, but oranges were my native fruit in my NL town (and I cut them all down and replaced them with apples in NH anyways lol). Both times I reset it took me quite a bit to find a good map.

My cousin has reset her map twice too. Sometimes it's just hard to know what you want til you have it.


----------



## Sheba (May 9, 2020)

YO GUYS. So...I didn't reset too much today, but I just (like five minutes ago, as i'm about to head to bed) found an island that might work. The map is on my list, but not up very high (resident services in a semi-stupid spot, basically right above the airport but not centered, so I'm not 100% sure how this would work with my landscaping). But I got all the things like peninsula, dock, peaches and blue airport by some miracle so while not the perfect map, it is a map I want to try to work with.

Basically, I don't have much time to play for the next few days until Tuesday anyway, but I wanted to TT this time anyway until I unlock island designer. What I will do is try this - play until I have done everything for a day, then TT to the next day. That way, it's not just quickly skipping time so that I can actually form a bond with my island. I'm, however, not going to try for any dreamies right now (so no endless mystery tours) and more go for villagers that I don't hate or just let randoms move in. 

I now have a west river exit, which was what I wanted the last time and what I felt would help me. Basically, I will now try this island to see how much the west exit makes my island designer life easier and if it's worth sacificing a central RS position for. If I find out in the end that I would prefer central RS and south river exits, I won't have too much invested in the island. If I prefer this and can live with it, I'll just keep it. But at the end, I'll then know for good what works for me and what doesn't. And I also really need a break from resetting because I was getting real burnout.

So basically, not going to host any big parties until I know what I want to do with this island. For now I'll treat it as a very welcome break from resetting, which I desperately needed, and hopefully, at the end of next week or so, I'll know if this is something I can settle on or not. I know you guys might think I'll be stuck in an endless resetting loop like that, but the map really wasn't high on my favourite-map-list because of RS position and honestly, if not for burnout, I might have not even looked at it. But now, I'll just treat this as a few casual playing days of enjoying the game again.

I'll keep you updated! And I'm so happy you keep checking this thread!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



Paperboy012305 said:


> I resetted my island because of the way my resident services was. It severely limited my design choices.
> 
> I found the one with resident services in the right angle, and I think I made the right decision.


I honestly wish we could move RS. It would make everything so, so, so much easier. I understand that something so big would be hard to move, but honestly, it would have been so nice.

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



Nyaro said:


> I've reset my map twice now. The first time it was about 5-7 days after release and the second time was a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> After the second time I reset because I started terraforming and I hated it so much. I'd picked my map based on the idea I could redo all of the geography so not wanting to terraform anymore wasn't a viable option for that map because it wasn't even close to what I wanted. My current map was chosen because it was naturally a bit unique-looking and I only was going to need to tweak it a bit and do paths and stuff. It's worked out pretty well so far. I'm liking the layout and I lucked out with my current crew of villagers.
> 
> ...


I feel we really understand each other! I also thought my terraforming was ugly, but I know I need to do it, so the next time, I will make a lot of pictures of my island before I do anything so that I could restore it if I wanted to. 
And yeah, I only realized what I was looking for in a map once I unlocked enough things in the game to really get a feel of what's possible. I honestly think the limited explore range in the beginning is really harmful to knowing if you like what you got.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 9, 2020)

I was gonna start a thread like this.. yes its hell.. I started off choosing a map from the first four given..mostly because I was introducing the game to someone at the time.. april 1st.. but in the back of my mind I knew I was gonna wanna reset.. so I didn't even pay any mind to the event stuff until I was in the process of reseting.. why I dont know it was a lot to take in all of the time spent on this game all of a sudden.. so after I reset rip paula and rhaold I'll miss my trippy originals..the reason I reset was because of the color of my airport i realized we could get different colors and size of peninsula... I dont even remember what color it was but I really dont want red. I just wanted to feel more planned as well.. I liked yellow to match my switch lite...  then I was in a rush to complete the bunny and cherry blossom events but I hadn't even found my map.. the time was ticking.. the person who I was playing the game with who I introduced the game toos middle name was blossom and we needed every single one of those cherry blossom diys
 so at first I wanted everything perfect like even my starter shirt wanted a sailor one... but as time went on I had to narrow all of my must haves down and then the list got smaller and smaller...I just needed a yellow airport, big peninsula, and resident services lined up perfectly and relatively close but not too close..otherwise--->why did I reset in the first place....  but if I could get more of what I wanted that would be amazing.. !!!I reset every minute I could.. i had three or four days until the end of the cherry blossoms [_>.   I was wasting time when we could be enjoying the petals.. it felt horrible.. I was exhausted because I had to stay up late to try and find the map... seeing those two little bears squabble over and over again made me sick...I almost gave up completely I felt like it was insane and not worth it ever...and then... after resetting maybe what felt like a thousand times. I thought I found a map after three days....or did i.... I settled in... it was okay I accepted its minor flaws alright...but to be honest over time more and more things changed about how I though I wanted my map to be [much different then I had originally though at the beginning of resetting!!!] Well i had to continue to play non stop to complete the diy sets for bunny day and cherry blossoms.. i stayed up as late as I could and listened for the balloons all day and completed it..I was exhausted.... I was happy I reset and happy to complete it.. then the update video was released... great until I realized I was wrong... resident services isn't lined up perfectly but it's one off.... I already had taken a liking by then and accepted the things I couldnt change.. like flowers and my rivers and yadda yadda  but once I realized this that it wasnt aligned.. i felt as though i am a failure.. and i was like u a kept trying to convince myself to get a new switch... i just couldnt bare going through what I went through with those cherry blossom diys and bunny day eggs [mainly because i was so rushed the first time] [but maybe it would be nice to not be rushed if we can indeed go back]  [ik I still need to try it and shouldve before buying a second switch dont know what I was thinking] and then loose it all and not know if i could get them back [my whole island was themed in my head around it] when I only got a switch for ac to begin with... and i couldnt help it..  even though i knew i shouldnt have.. I pulled the trigger and got a second switch .. now I dont even know what to do...i have even more things on my list that i now HAVE to have it seems since i have a whole new switch a whole new perspective.. i want everything on my list but ofcourse i know itll probably never happen..  my entire "town" plan i fear I'll never be able to find a map for it like the original but lined up right..so theres that out the window....[unless I just make a path!!!]  i thought maybe with the second switch I hoped to reset quick enough to atleast get my stockpile of cherry blossom diys and to return the first one maybe but I cant bring myself to do it anymore I've almost completely given up..I tried for a little while but now I'm at a stand still... i dont have the time.. I dont want to waste my precious hours of free time resetting again.. I'm scared. I'm scarred.. I'm blinded by the light.... I'm a winter birthday I want Rose's ...should I change my birthday and just play as someone else?? Do i want so much really.... is it so much to ask though really?? ?? Simple things..& why have I never seen an orange airport?!?! Why!?!!?I really dont remember ever seeing one... I just want to know!!! Does anyone have a sailor shirt!?!?! Maybe I'll get to it one day... as for now I'm keeping the other town just incase for the cherry blossom stuff .. I think for the second switch I want to start on april first again same as my first town... which kindve just ruins everything and I'm just in a giant conundrum I dont want to be in.. . it felt more special than that's for sure.... is it worth it???? Kinda. Does it ruin the game.. kinda.. right now anyway.. my first switches town i gave up on for the time being so it's just like there and I'm basically trashing it but at the same time falling more deeply into it to the point where I dont want to reset ... I may just have to find  I'ts really a bother though for sure.. I wish I didnt have to ... now I think I can maybe fix it with just the path but at the same time I stilLllllll want to reset... I dont want peaches now but then I wanted peaches just because of the song millions of peaches...sort of.. I really wish I had a different flower but maybe I can accept it [already have but Rose's would be amazing] id like to just return the other switch i hope in my heart kindve but its tempting to keep.. I just dont know.. I'll probably atleast give it a shot at finding a better map on the second one because I have time until I need to return it but I've still wasted money on the protectors and things regardless.... 

I wanna know how many maps are there..

I feel like all of the squares get thrown at a random each time for each map if that makes sense..


I think it would actually be really nice if we could reset and not have to worry about finding a map for hours and hours and hours and hours 

But at this point I wish I never did reset at all to begin with and i think it is a vicious cycle like gambling!!!!!!! :O and i dont want to be caught up in the loop.... I feel like nintendo knows what I'm talking about 


I really wish u lots of luck finding your map  would love to be your friend and message with u about what we find out about maps and resetting... 
It's so mind numbing picturing us go through this horrific hell of an ordeal just when we want to relax... im so sorry ♡ I feel like nintendo knew that these little things were an "issue" in NL thats why they gave us terraforming and the abilitie to place and move things in and out all that.. I find it hard to believe they didnt think these other little things wouldnt piss people off.
But it's not even like this is a little thing.... this is what u said 1/.50000 chance or somthin?? So why does nintendo make us reset that many times.... >_< YOUVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME . It's like playing the lotto. <-----end the map resetting nightmare nintendo.. SOS for the love of AC!!
I feel like a lot of it is like the lotto with finding dreamies and all that but it's so repetitive that it drives me a lil coocoo...  but at the same time we just have to like accept it for what it is.. but if you reset and get it u did that!!!
I feel nuts saying this but like youll find it eventually?? After like days and days and days and itll be great.... I what did I get myself into.  

I think to save everyone the time and heartache it's better to never ever reset... maybe... but if you have already then make sure you wont have to do it again because it's a doozie that's all


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 9, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Well, I guess it's all about how minor those things are to you and I guess everyone also likes different things. I do suffer from OCD (as in, the actual illness, not what people often jokingly say online when they play videogames and are like 'hur hur I need my inventory sorted properly or my OCD is not satisfied) and I think that's definitely not helping in my island case.



Can I just say hi from a fellow actual diagnosed OCD sufferer who also has things that relate to my games/consoles/technology which sounds really stupid to many but like all OCD it plays on the things we value most <3

Also can totally relate, in New Leaf I spent five days obsessively resetting for one town and I think seven for another. Did end up with two great towns. In this version I got lucky on my first try and got near enough everything I was looking for. Some things aren't perfect but it's perfect to me. I think if I were to reset I'd go over the top and in not resetting I'm retaining the town that's perfect to me in it's slight imperfections, because I got so lucky first time. However I can totally understand resetting if something was bugging you as much as it was in your previous town - clearly made the right decision! Good luck


----------



## Sheba (May 9, 2020)

I figured I should at least post a picture of the map I'm currently trying out:




Hope you guys can see now what I mean with the RS not being really aligned. It's too far to the right to make a proper road from airport to RS, but still too far centered to look naturally away from RS. The other sad thing about the island are the beach rocks. As this is day 1 and I don't have a pole, I can only reach the left two, but they're really small. I had these huuuuge, flat rocks on my last island and really liked them. Can't even put furniture on these ones and the one on the right seem just as small. That's honestly sad - anyone else having these small ones and having figured out how to make use of them?
Wish I could inspect the peninsula already since that's the thing that was the dealbreaker on my last island, but no way to get there yet. 
Best thing about the map so far is having Lilies instead of Cosmos as native flower. Much better choice, though Mums would have been even better, but I can live with everything that's not Cosmos lol. Also Agnes is cute; I don't like Uchis but she's my fav of them and that's nice (but if I keep the island, she's still getting booted).


Lotusblossom said:


> I was gonna start a thread like this.. yes its hell.. I started off choosing a map from the first four given..mostly because I was introducing the game to someone at the time.. april 1st.. but in the back of my mind I knew I was gonna wanna reset.. so I didn't even pay any mind to the event stuff until I was in the process of reseting.. why I dont know it was a lot to take in all of the time spent on this game all of a sudden.. so after I reset rip paula and rhaold I'll miss my trippy originals..the reason I reset was because of the color of my airport i realized we could get different colors and size of peninsula... I dont even remember what color it was but I really dont want red. I just wanted to feel more planned as well.. I liked yellow to match my switch lite...  then I was in a rush to complete the bunny and cherry blossom events but I hadn't even found my map.. the time was ticking.. the person who I was playing the game with who I introduced the game toos middle name was blossom and we needed every single one of those cherry blossom diys
> so at first I wanted everything perfect like even my starter shirt I needed a sailor one... but as time went on I had to narrow all of my must haves down and then the list got smaller and smaller... I just needed a yellow airport, big peninsula, and resident services lined up perfectly and relatively close but not too close..otherwise--->why did I reset in the first place....  but if I could get more of what I wanted that would be amazing.. !!!I reset every minute I could.. i had three or four days until the end of the cherry blossoms.   I was wasting time when we could be enjoying the petals.. it felt horrible.. I was exhausted because I had to stay up late to try and find the map... seeing those two little bears squabble over and over again made me sick...I almost gave up completely I felt like it was insane and not worth it ever...and then... after resetting maybe what felt like a thousand times. I thought I found a map after three days....or did i.... I settled in... it was okay I accepted its minor flaws alright...and then i had to continue to play non stop to complete the diy sets for bunny day and cherry blossoms.. i stayed up as late as I could and listened for the balloons all day and completed it..I was exhausted.... I was happy I reset and happy to complete it.. then the update video was released... great until I realized I was wrong... resident services isn't lined up perfectly but it's one off.... I already had taken a liking by then and accepted the things I couldnt change.. like flowers and my rivers and yadda yadda  but once I realized this that it wasnt aligned.. i felt as though i am a failure.. and i was like u a kept trying to convince myself to get a new switch... i just couldnt bare going through what I went through with those cherry blossom diys and bunny day eggs [mainly because i was so rushed the first time] and then loose it all and not know if i could get them back [my whole island was themed in my head around it] when I only got a switch for ac to begin with... and i couldnt help it..  even though i knew i shouldnt have.. I pulled the trigger and got a second switch .. now I dont even know what to do...i have even more things on my list that i now HAVE to have it seems since i have a whole new switch a whole new perspective.. i want everything on my list but ofcourse i know itll probably never happen..  my entire "town" plan i fear I'll never be able to find a map for it like the original but lined up right..so theres that out the window.... i thought maybe with the second switch I hoped to reset quick enough to atleast get my stockpile of cherry blossom diys and to return the first one maybe but I cant bring myself to do it anymore I've almost completely given up..I tried for a little while but now I'm at a stand still... i dont have the time.. I dont want to waste my precious hours of free time resetting again.. I'm scared. I'm scarred.. I'm blinded by the light.... I'm a winter birthday I want Rose's ...should I change my birthday and just play as someone else?? Do i want so much really.... is it so much to ask though really?? ?? Simple things..& why have I never seen an orange airport?!?! Why!?!!?I really dont remember ever seeing one... I just want to know!!! Does anyone have a sailor shirt!?!?! Maybe I'll get to it one day... as for now I'm keeping the other town just incase for the cherry blossom stuff .. I think for the second switch I want to start on april first again same as my first town... which kindve just ruins everything and I'm just in a giant conundrum I dont want to be in.. . it felt more special than that's for sure.... is it worth it???? Kinda. Does it ruin the game.. kinda.. right now anyway.. my first switches town i gave up on for the time being so it's just like there and I'm basically trashing it but at the same time falling more deeply into it to the point where I dont want to reset ... I may just have to find  I'ts really a bother though for sure.. I wish I didnt have to ... now I think I can maybe fix it with just the path but at the same time I stilLllllll want to reset... I dont want peaches now but then I wanted peaches just because of the song millions of peaches...sort of.. I really wish I had a different flower but maybe I can accept it [already have but Rose's would be amazing] id like to just return the other switch i hope in my heart kindve but its tempting to keep.. I just dont know.. I'll probably atleast give it a shot at finding a better map on the second one because I have time until I need to return it but I've still wasted money on the protectors and things regardless....
> 
> I wanna know how many maps are there..
> ...


Well that was a story. And yeah, when I started playing today on an island I might keep, I started on April 9th. Well, my old island was on April 8th as a starting date but I forgot to rewind the clock before today's resetting, so it's April 9th and I have exactly one day to gather all the cherry blossom stuff again. Because I'm like you, getting the cherry blossom stuff is really important to me. Not looking forward to that, but I'm willing to manipulate time a bit for that after it was already so bad the first time. And I'm not gonna learn the recipes this time before I know if I'll keep the island - I'll just let them sit around and either I keep the island or I'll send them to my friend for safekeeping if I reset again.
That you really bought a second switch is awesome; if I had more money I would have done that, too... but at least you can abuse the friendship watering system with the two switch now.



IndiaHawker said:


> Can I just say hi from a fellow actual diagnosed OCD sufferer who also has things that relate to my games/consoles/technology which sounds really stupid to many but like all OCD it plays on the things we value most <3
> 
> Also can totally relate, in New Leaf I spent five days obsessively resetting for one town and I think seven for another. Did end up with two great towns. In this version I got lucky on my first try and got near enough everything I was looking for. Some things aren't perfect but it's perfect to me. I think if I were to reset I'd go over the top and in not resetting I'm retaining the town that's perfect to me in it's slight imperfections, because I got so lucky first time. However I can totally understand resetting if something was bugging you as much as it was in your previous town - clearly made the right decision! Good luck


OMG hi!  It's both comforting and sad (because I wouldn't wish this illness on anyone) to hear from other OCD-sufferers also playing AC! And yeah, while my OCD mostly leaves me alone during gaming, thank goodness, when it comes to AC it seems pretty mean to me sometimes. 
It's so great to hear you got lucky so fast this time with your dream map! I definitely don't regret resetting - I just really hope that the imperfections on the map I am trying out right now won't bug me as much as the ones on the old map.


----------



## Campy (May 9, 2020)

I really hope you'll all find a map you're happy with soon, because all this resetting sounds really bad for your mental health.


----------



## BluebearL (May 9, 2020)

Each to their own, definitely play how you want to play but for me personally I always have to draw a line at a certain point with villagers, maps, island design etc because otherwise the game becomes too obsessive and I am constantly playing in order to reach a certain standard and feeling stressed rather than enjoying it. I did this on occasion with NL and it resulted in me not making much progress in my town at all. I would not recommend being too picky with it, however, you may not have the same problems I had and I understand the urge to reset. Best of luck!


----------



## tolisamarie (May 9, 2020)

I can't even imagine resetting my island! I picked one of the first 4 maps because I was eager to start playing at midnight on 3/20!!

There isn't perfect fruit, so what difference does your starting fruit make? I have an equal number of all the fruit trees in my orchard.

Starting villagers have incomplete houses. Why would you want to keep any of your starters when they have dirt floors and mud walls? Wouldn't you want to move them out ASAP to get the villagers you really want with their complete home decor?

Why would you want resident services to line up with the airport? You can't drop anything in the plaza, so trading will be difficult. Instead of being able to drop & trade items right in front of the airport, you'll have to go somewhere else. 

I played the game for weeks before I even knew that airports came in different colors! Mine is orange and I love it, but if it were a different color, I wouldn't even dream of resetting my whole town over it!

What is the peninsula even for? Will it have a specific use down the road, like the private beach is where Redd docks his boat? Is there any reason to prefer it to be in a different location?


----------



## J087 (May 9, 2020)

My initial reset lasted about 3 hours before I settled with the island I have now, after passing up several better options which sadly didn't return. I don't regret my decision, though I'm dead certain I'll be resting again someday.

I might be going a little off-topic here but I'm rather curious about the answer. When resetting your island, do you also change your date to March 20th so you won't miss the Easter event?


----------



## moon_child (May 9, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I was gonna start a thread like this.. yes its hell.. I started off choosing a map from the first four given..mostly because I was introducing the game to someone at the time.. april 1st.. but in the back of my mind I knew I was gonna wanna reset.. so I didn't even pay any mind to the event stuff until I was in the process of reseting.. why I dont know it was a lot to take in all of the time spent on this game all of a sudden.. so after I reset rip paula and rhaold I'll miss my trippy originals..the reason I reset was because of the color of my airport i realized we could get different colors and size of peninsula... I dont even remember what color it was but I really dont want red. I just wanted to feel more planned as well.. I liked yellow to match my switch lite...  then I was in a rush to complete the bunny and cherry blossom events but I hadn't even found my map.. the time was ticking.. the person who I was playing the game with who I introduced the game toos middle name was blossom and we needed every single one of those cherry blossom diys
> so at first I wanted everything perfect like even my starter shirt wanted a sailor one... but as time went on I had to narrow all of my must haves down and then the list got smaller and smaller...I just needed a yellow airport, big peninsula, and resident services lined up perfectly and relatively close but not too close..otherwise--->why did I reset in the first place....  but if I could get more of what I wanted that would be amazing.. !!!I reset every minute I could.. i had three or four days until the end of the cherry blossoms [_>.   I was wasting time when we could be enjoying the petals.. it felt horrible.. I was exhausted because I had to stay up late to try and find the map... seeing those two little bears squabble over and over again made me sick...I almost gave up completely I felt like it was insane and not worth it ever...and then... after resetting maybe what felt like a thousand times. I thought I found a map after three days....or did i.... I settled in... it was okay I accepted its minor flaws alright...but to be honest over time more and more things changed about how I though I wanted my map to be [much different then I had originally though at the beginning of resetting!!!] Well i had to continue to play non stop to complete the diy sets for bunny day and cherry blossoms.. i stayed up as late as I could and listened for the balloons all day and completed it..I was exhausted.... I was happy I reset and happy to complete it.. then the update video was released... great until I realized I was wrong... resident services isn't lined up perfectly but it's one off.... I already had taken a liking by then and accepted the things I couldnt change.. like flowers and my rivers and yadda yadda  but once I realized this that it wasnt aligned.. i felt as though i am a failure.. and i was like u a kept trying to convince myself to get a new switch... i just couldnt bare going through what I went through with those cherry blossom diys and bunny day eggs [mainly because i was so rushed the first time] [but maybe it would be nice to not be rushed if we can indeed go back]  [ik I still need to try it and shouldve before buying a second switch dont know what I was thinking] and then loose it all and not know if i could get them back [my whole island was themed in my head around it] when I only got a switch for ac to begin with... and i couldnt help it..  even though i knew i shouldnt have.. I pulled the trigger and got a second switch .. now I dont even know what to do...i have even more things on my list that i now HAVE to have it seems since i have a whole new switch a whole new perspective.. i want everything on my list but ofcourse i know itll probably never happen..  my entire "town" plan i fear I'll never be able to find a map for it like the original but lined up right..so theres that out the window....[unless I just make a path!!!]  i thought maybe with the second switch I hoped to reset quick enough to atleast get my stockpile of cherry blossom diys and to return the first one maybe but I cant bring myself to do it anymore I've almost completely given up..I tried for a little while but now I'm at a stand still... i dont have the time.. I dont want to waste my precious hours of free time resetting again.. I'm scared. I'm scarred.. I'm blinded by the light.... I'm a winter birthday I want Rose's ...should I change my birthday and just play as someone else?? Do i want so much really.... is it so much to ask though really?? ?? Simple things..& why have I never seen an orange airport?!?! Why!?!!?I really dont remember ever seeing one... I just want to know!!! Does anyone have a sailor shirt!?!?! Maybe I'll get to it one day... as for now I'm keeping the other town just incase for the cherry blossom stuff .. I think for the second switch I want to start on april first again same as my first town... which kindve just ruins everything and I'm just in a giant conundrum I dont want to be in.. . it felt more special than that's for sure.... is it worth it???? Kinda. Does it ruin the game.. kinda.. right now anyway.. my first switches town i gave up on for the time being so it's just like there and I'm basically trashing it but at the same time falling more deeply into it to the point where I dont want to reset ... I may just have to find  I'ts really a bother though for sure.. I wish I didnt have to ... now I think I can maybe fix it with just the path but at the same time I stilLllllll want to reset... I dont want peaches now but then I wanted peaches just because of the song millions of peaches...sort of.. I really wish I had a different flower but maybe I can accept it [already have but Rose's would be amazing] id like to just return the other switch i hope in my heart kindve but its tempting to keep.. I just dont know.. I'll probably atleast give it a shot at finding a better map on the second one because I have time until I need to return it but I've still wasted money on the protectors and things regardless....
> 
> I wanna know how many maps are there..
> ...



Hi. Please don’t take this the wrong way, I’m just really concerned for you guys with all these thoughts. If you don’t mind me asking, is New Horizons your first ever Animal Crossing game? The thing is, randomness has always been a spotlight feature of the series and IMO, gives the players more than half the fun. It keeps the game interesting. In old games, even the player’s faces are random and cannot be changed. That’s how crazy the RNG was in AC. In NL, the randomness shaped the player-villager relationships. Having someone move on top of your perfect fruit orchard, for example, made for interesting love-hate relationships with some villagers. Hilarity ensued. Some were hurt with nets in the process. Some villagers gave up and moved, some won over the players hearts over time. That’s the CORE of Animal Crossing. So I don’t really agree with blaming Nintendo at all and demanding them to give us too much freedom at the expense of the fun and actual charm of the game. They were already way too generous in NH with the terraforming. They don’t need to eliminate the randomness altogether because that will result in...well, Happy Home Designer? Have you played Happy Home Designer? Maybe that’s more along your alley? You’ll enjoy that more, probably? It’s more focused on design, rather than experience and you’ll have pretty much access to everything at once and you have control over everything...even the weather. So maybe it’s more your type of game rather than the main title? Just give it a whirl too if you have time, you might enjoy it more.

I do understand we all have things that we want ideally from our games and other non-negotiables for our towns / islands / maps but it’s also a reality that there’s no such thing as a perfect map. There is literally an infinite number of map combinations because of the all the random parts (airports, RS, peninsula, flowers, fruits, river exits, etc.) and you gotta make a decision to pick and choose which you can compromise on. There are really certain compromises that have to be made. There’s absolutely NO way around it. It’s okay to reset but only to a certain point. Not to the point where you’ll completely burn yourself out of the game before even playing the actual game. Please don’t make things too hard on yourself and put yourselves through this harrowing resetting experience that makes you hate the game and forget it’s whole concept—-ANIMAL CROSSING IS A LIFE SIM GAME. And in life, nothing is perfect and there are no do-overs (shoutout to Resetti) but we gotta learn to love our lives for all its imperfections and misadventures because all of those are what makes it interesting and challenging enough to live. 

Good luck to you guys and may you find your future islands and start living the animal crossing life full of fun mishaps and adventures.


----------



## tolisamarie (May 9, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Hi. Please don’t take this the wrong way, I’m just really concerned for you guys with all these thoughts. If you don’t mind me asking, is New Horizons your first ever Animal Crossing game? The thing is, randomness has always been a spotlight feature of the series and IMO, gives the players more than half the fun. It keeps the game interesting. In old games, even the player’s faces are random and cannot be changed. That’s how crazy the RNG was in AC. In NL, the randomness shaped the player-villager relationships. Having someone move on top of your perfect fruit orchard, for example, made for interesting love-hate relationships with some villagers. Hilarity ensued. Some were hurt with nets in the process. Some villagers gave up and moved, some won over the players hearts over time. That’s the CORE of Animal Crossing. So I don’t really agree with blaming Nintendo at all and demanding them to give us too much freedom at the expense of the fun and actual charm of the game. They were already way too generous in NH with the terraforming. They don’t need to eliminate the randomness altogether because that will result in...well, Happy Home Designer? Have you played Happy Home Designer? Maybe that’s more along your alley? You’ll enjoy that more, probably? It’s more focused on design, rather than experience and you’ll have pretty much access to everything at once and you have control over everything...even the weather. So maybe it’s more your type of game rather than the main title? Just give it a whirl too if you have time, you might enjoy it more.
> 
> I do understand we all have things that we want ideally from our games and other non-negotiables for our towns / islands / maps but it’s also a reality that there’s no such thing as a perfect map. There is literally an infinite number of map combinations because of the all the random parts (airports, RS, peninsula, flowers, fruits, river exits, etc.) and you gotta make a decision to pick and choose which you can compromise on. There are really certain compromises that have to be made. There’s absolutely NO way around it. It’s okay to reset but only to a certain point. Not to the point where you’ll completely burn yourself out of the game before even playing the actual game. Please don’t make things too hard on yourself and put yourselves through this harrowing resetting experience that makes you hate the game and forget it’s whole concept—-ANIMAL CROSSING IS A LIFE SIM GAME. And in life, nothing is perfect and there are no do-overs (shoutout to Resetti) but we gotta learn to love our lives for all its imperfections and misadventures because all of those are what makes it interesting and challenging enough to live.
> 
> Good luck to you guys and may you find your future islands and start living the animal crossing life full of fun mishaps and adventures.



I agree 100% with everything you said. I actually find it a bit disturbing. I hope the admins make a single "resetting" thread so the New Horizons section isn't littered with these posts the way the New Leaf section used to be. For a long time it seemed like every other thread was about resetting.


----------



## Flodorf (May 9, 2020)

Nintendo might release an update in the future that makes you reevaluate your entire island design. Are you sure you know what you find perfect now will remain perfect in the future?


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 9, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Hi. Please don’t take this the wrong way, I’m just really concerned for you guys with all these thoughts. If you don’t mind me asking, is New Horizons your first ever Animal Crossing game? The thing is, randomness has always been a spotlight feature of the series and IMO, gives the players more than half the fun. It keeps the game interesting. In old games, even the player’s faces are random and cannot be changed. That’s how crazy the RNG was in AC. In NL, the randomness shaped the player-villager relationships. Having someone move on top of your perfect fruit orchard, for example, made for interesting love-hate relationships with some villagers. Hilarity ensued. Some were hurt with nets in the process. Some villagers gave up and moved, some won over the players hearts over time. That’s the CORE of Animal Crossing. So I don’t really agree with blaming Nintendo at all and demanding them to give us too much freedom at the expense of the fun and actual charm of the game. They were already way too generous in NH with the terraforming. They don’t need to eliminate the randomness altogether because that will result in...well, Happy Home Designer? Have you played Happy Home Designer? Maybe that’s more along your alley? You’ll enjoy that more, probably? It’s more focused on design, rather than experience and you’ll have pretty much access to everything at once and you have control over everything...even the weather. So maybe it’s more your type of game rather than the main title? Just give it a whirl too if you have time, you might enjoy it more.
> 
> I do understand we all have things that we want ideally from our games and other non-negotiables for our towns / islands / maps but it’s also a reality that there’s no such thing as a perfect map. There is literally an infinite number of map combinations because of the all the random parts (airports, RS, peninsula, flowers, fruits, river exits, etc.) and you gotta make a decision to pick and choose which you can compromise on. There are really certain compromises that have to be made. There’s absolutely NO way around it. It’s okay to reset but only to a certain point. Not to the point where you’ll completely burn yourself out of the game before even playing the actual game. Please don’t make things too hard on yourself and put yourselves through this harrowing resetting experience that makes you hate the game and forget it’s whole concept—-ANIMAL CROSSING IS A LIFE SIM GAME. And in life, nothing is perfect and there are no do-overs (shoutout to Resetti) but we gotta learn to love our lives for all its imperfections and misadventures because all of those are what makes it interesting and challenging enough to live.
> 
> Good luck to you guys and may you find your future islands and start living the animal crossing life full of fun mishaps and adventures.




I think theres still enough randomness woth villagers and things like the weather can obviously stay it's just the map shouldnt be insane to get.  Nd shouldn't be a head ache to Many.. theres ways around that.

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

Kudos to u man you're a boss for having the gnads to reset when it's such an ordeal... may the force be with you... I like the map u have now but I'd keep looking if it isn't exactly what u resetted for  and maybe it will come.. blue airport and pears sound great to me now...

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

I think I'm gonna start my second switch with a different birthday and on april 1st... I really would love Rose's like it matters...



The day I get my dreamie town I'll feel so much better.. I wish nintendo didnt make it so hard for some of us..


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 9, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I figured I should at least post a picture of the map I'm currently trying out:
> View attachment 255475
> Hope you guys can see now what I mean with the RS not being really aligned. It's too far to the right to make a proper road from airport to RS, but still too far centered to look naturally away from RS. The other sad thing about the island are the beach rocks. As this is day 1 and I don't have a pole, I can only reach the left two, but they're really small. I had these huuuuge, flat rocks on my last island and really liked them. Can't even put furniture on these ones and the one on the right seem just as small. That's honestly sad - anyone else having these small ones and having figured out how to make use of them?
> Wish I could inspect the peninsula already since that's the thing that was the dealbreaker on my last island, but no way to get there yet.
> ...



I really like the map actually! Very similar to mine although my river exit is East instead! Try not to let it bother you too much about the dock not being lined up exactly with Resident Services (although that totally spoke to me what you said about wanting it either bang on centred, or far enough off that it's not like it's trying to be centred - lol it's like there's two of me!!) But yeah my dock is one square off of being aligned with the resident services door - that sort of thing SHOULD bother me but it doesn't because I love the position of resident services being just above the airport but with enough space for a nice entrance area! Plus I've seen a lot of people use a horizontal (as in, west to east) path straight above the airport which could help sort of negate the fact that it's not exactly centred - I think there's enough creative possibilities in this game that it doesn't need to be a problem! Good luck  Also if you're ever looking for advice or someone understanding to talk to about OCD my inbox is always open


----------



## Sheba (May 10, 2020)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I read everything but won't be able to reply before Tuesday as I'm totally swamped with work! Also I only had an hour to play AC today so I got nothing done except gather some cherry blossom recipes (already got 6, just need the rest and then it's TT time to explore the island more), but unless I get a really good surprise, I don't think I will keep the island. Seems like it'll likely be the peninsula again, this one having such an upwards curve that it limits the beach above it so heavily that I can't do what I wanted to do with it. But once more I'll wait until Island Designer, both to test the peninsula possibilities and the west exit thing. I've gotten kinda used to me weird RS position already, but I'll see how much that bothers me, too, once I can make paths.
But yeah, will report back on Tuesday! Hope you all have a great weekend and Monday and I'll answer everyone's posts then!


----------



## OceanTyrant (May 11, 2020)

Hey guys, new here but am thoroughly interested in this resetting thingy as im guilty of it in some way and its come to the point where its rather frustrating and somewhat debilitating... 

However unlike what I've read here. I've resetted a few times based on different reasons. 

Before I dwell on that and to provide some context; ive been a gamer for as long as I can remember and this is my second AC game. The previous one being New Leaf and no; I did not reset once playing that.

My first reset playing New Horizons occurred when I accumulated all those ceremonies to celebrate certain "milestones" like the opening of Nook's Cranny and the Museum thinking that I would want more villagers to move in before "celebrating". Little did I know that you could stall on any one of those ceremonies a week at most and would be gone after. 
I know i wasn't missing much except a photo opportunity BUT that kinda irked me and i hence i did my first reset right after KK came by to perform and i received the Island Designer app.

My 2nd reset happened on my 3rd ingame day; morning to be precise when i received 3 packages in the mailbox -2 being items i redeemed through Nook Miles and a present which turned out to be a bag of 5000 bells . I certainly knew how i got the 2 items but i didnt know how the bag of bells came about and it irked the hella outta me... I tried looking back at the mailbox to identify/figure out through letters but i just couldn't figure out how that 5k of bells came about. Also, since i have never shared my island code with anyone , i know that wasnt a gift from any of my friends.

3rd reset happened even sooner than i thought. This time round it was me finding my very first DIY recipe in a bottle. In my previous games i never once thought to even read any of those random DIY recipes that came in bottles on the beach. I just clicked, learn the recipe and never gave it a second thought... However this time round i dont know what got into me and i suddenly developed this hairbrained idea of screenshoting each random DIY recipe I will find. So since this was the fiirst random one i found and did not screenshot it ; i decided to reset... 

My 4th reset (the latest one) happened even way quicker than i expected... You know when you first land on your new island together with your initial 2 villagers? I did a reset all because i did not talk to them which i normally would; before i spoke to Tom Nook hence i didnt get to read the conversation...... (

Suffice to say and not comparing in any way, i am absolutely ok with any form of native fruits or layouts or the colour of my airport. What i am really trying to say is that reading what everyone else has been resetting about and your individual experience makes me feel slightly better but yet im still kinda dreading to boot up a new game as i have no clue as to what will trigger me next to reset however minor or major. All that concerns me is that i have no idea how it has "elapsed" to this with ACNH in particular for me when i know i was having a blast until those ceremonies did it for me. Since then it has gotten more trivial and im irked at how it has come to this. 

Having said all of that, this is a wonderful community and to all those who are resetting/rerolling i hope you eventually find or am contented with what you're looking for. 

Cheers


----------



## Sheba (May 12, 2020)

Hey guys, as promised here are my replies to everyone I felt I needed to reply to. I've gotten ill, so I barely played at all and am still collecting cherry blossom recipes, so not back into reset-land yet, but after looking at my tiny beach (image further down), I'm 99,9% sure I will reset. So I'll just enjoy this little break from resetting until I ge island designer and can test some west exit beach stuff!


tolisamarie said:


> I can't even imagine resetting my island! I picked one of the first 4 maps because I was eager to start playing at midnight on 3/20!!
> 
> There isn't perfect fruit, so what difference does your starting fruit make? I have an equal number of all the fruit trees in my orchard.
> 
> ...


To try and answer your questions: I think my fruit is important to me because I see it on almost every mystery island tour and I do lots of those. Also people who are colorblind might not like red or green fruits. Some people have planned out their towns and want RS in specific positions while others just want it in a central spot so that it's equally far away from every part of the island and less running has to be done. The peninsula is just for being annoying.  I hate it in general because it cuts the beach into two parts and it's hard to really decorate it if you don't like the beach stuff like lighthouses. Some are big enough to put a villager house on, but a lot aren't.
I agree about the villager part, though, so I cannot speak for those who go to lengths to reset for those.

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



J087 said:


> My initial reset lasted about 3 hours before I settled with the island I have now, after passing up several better options which sadly didn't return. I don't regret my decision, though I'm dead certain I'll be resting again someday.
> 
> I might be going a little off-topic here but I'm rather curious about the answer. When resetting your island, do you also change your date to March 20th so you won't miss the Easter event?


I changed my date back to when I started my first island. Heck, I wish I could skip Easter day, the eggs are a nightmare, but I do love the cherry blossom stuff.

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



moon_child said:


> Hi. Please don’t take this the wrong way, I’m just really concerned for you guys with all these thoughts. If you don’t mind me asking, is New Horizons your first ever Animal Crossing game? The thing is, randomness has always been a spotlight feature of the series and IMO, gives the players more than half the fun. It keeps the game interesting. In old games, even the player’s faces are random and cannot be changed. That’s how crazy the RNG was in AC. In NL, the randomness shaped the player-villager relationships. Having someone move on top of your perfect fruit orchard, for example, made for interesting love-hate relationships with some villagers. Hilarity ensued. Some were hurt with nets in the process. Some villagers gave up and moved, some won over the players hearts over time. That’s the CORE of Animal Crossing. So I don’t really agree with blaming Nintendo at all and demanding them to give us too much freedom at the expense of the fun and actual charm of the game. They were already way too generous in NH with the terraforming. They don’t need to eliminate the randomness altogether because that will result in...well, Happy Home Designer? Have you played Happy Home Designer? Maybe that’s more along your alley? You’ll enjoy that more, probably? It’s more focused on design, rather than experience and you’ll have pretty much access to everything at once and you have control over everything...even the weather. So maybe it’s more your type of game rather than the main title? Just give it a whirl too if you have time, you might enjoy it more.
> 
> I do understand we all have things that we want ideally from our games and other non-negotiables for our towns / islands / maps but it’s also a reality that there’s no such thing as a perfect map. There is literally an infinite number of map combinations because of the all the random parts (airports, RS, peninsula, flowers, fruits, river exits, etc.) and you gotta make a decision to pick and choose which you can compromise on. There are really certain compromises that have to be made. There’s absolutely NO way around it. It’s okay to reset but only to a certain point. Not to the point where you’ll completely burn yourself out of the game before even playing the actual game. Please don’t make things too hard on yourself and put yourselves through this harrowing resetting experience that makes you hate the game and forget it’s whole concept—-ANIMAL CROSSING IS A LIFE SIM GAME. And in life, nothing is perfect and there are no do-overs (shoutout to Resetti) but we gotta learn to love our lives for all its imperfections and misadventures because all of those are what makes it interesting and challenging enough to live.
> 
> Good luck to you guys and may you find your future islands and start living the animal crossing life full of fun mishaps and adventures.


Hey, I do generally see your point! I never played HHD, only the original AC, NL and now NH. And I was also one of the people who restarted in NL a lot if the villagers placed the houses in bad spots - that could be changed, after all, but it was trust in RNG and I do remember Lionel needing like 50 tries until I had his house in an okay spot. The thing is that for me, Nintendo giving me more choices would mean more fun for me. I think that they definitely shouldn't take out the randomness, but maybe offer both - things to pick for those who want to pick and also keep the current way for those who want random maps. And while it's definitely a Life Sim Game, I don't want my games as frustrating as real life, so if my real life already can't be perfect and I can make my island perfect, I'm willing to invest time in it, even resetting time.

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Flodorf said:


> Nintendo might release an update in the future that makes you reevaluate your entire island design. Are you sure you know what you find perfect now will remain perfect in the future?


Yeah I'm 100% certain my tastes will not change, based on my NL experience. And I sadly really don't think Nintendo will add anything unless maybe the choice of airport color later on. Things like moving RS seem to difficult to add in.

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Lotusblossom said:


> Kudos to u man you're a boss for having the gnads to reset when it's such an ordeal... may the force be with you... I like the map u have now but I'd keep looking if it isn't exactly what u resetted for  and maybe it will come.. blue airport and pears sound great to me now...
> I think I'm gonna start my second switch with a different birthday and on april 1st... I really would love Rose's like it matters...
> The day I get my dreamie town I'll feel so much better.. I wish nintendo didnt make it so hard for some of us..


Good luck with getting your dream island! I'll also feel so, so much better once I find mine. It's really a bit of a struggle. I'll keep looking, I think; the map I'm trying right now is far from ideal, but I like testing out for good what river exits I want, so I'll keep playing for a few days.

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



IndiaHawker said:


> I really like the map actually! Very similar to mine although my river exit is East instead! Try not to let it bother you too much about the dock not being lined up exactly with Resident Services (although that totally spoke to me what you said about wanting it either bang on centred, or far enough off that it's not like it's trying to be centred - lol it's like there's two of me!!) But yeah my dock is one square off of being aligned with the resident services door - that sort of thing SHOULD bother me but it doesn't because I love the position of resident services being just above the airport but with enough space for a nice entrance area! Plus I've seen a lot of people use a horizontal (as in, west to east) path straight above the airport which could help sort of negate the fact that it's not exactly centred - I think there's enough creative possibilities in this game that it doesn't need to be a problem! Good luck  Also if you're ever looking for advice or someone understanding to talk to about OCD my inbox is always open


I actually kinda got used to my RS position already, though I'll have to see how it goes when paths happen. I'm a horizontal path person, too, so I hope I could get that to work. The peninsula, hoewver, turned into a disappointment again because it made the little beach I wanted to make into my own beach by making the peninsula a cliff rather...erm...tiny.




So that's the reset waiting to happen. I'll still play until Island Designer to test a few river exit things and because the break from resetting is nice, though! But yeah, my OCD is not the biggest fan of the island. My old one was prettier when it came to the whole beach area and all. It's not too bad and I could live with this one, but if other people have bigger tinier beaches, I'll reset for sure. This one is just sad and I can't really put anything there and I already have no big, flat rocks on the beach to put furniture on, sooooo...that's too much disappointment, lol.

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



OceanTyrant said:


> Hey guys, new here but am thoroughly interested in this resetting thingy as im guilty of it in some way and its come to the point where its rather frustrating and somewhat debilitating...
> 
> However unlike what I've read here. I've resetted a few times based on different reasons.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, these are all really small reasons for resetting! And it does sound worryingly like you might run into other reasons the next time.  I won't judge since we all have different things which are important to us, but the villager dialogue at the beginning, for example, should be the same for all of them since the personality types are set. I know I always saw the same and I resetted a few times, after all. I really hope you will find your dream island and be able to love it constantly and for good!


----------



## OceanTyrant (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.  
Not sure why AC does this to me because other games certainly dont. Maybe perhaps it's like there are plenty going on and I would like to know each and every bit of it ? Also when I first started on NH I just merely didnt bother about the trivial stuff that got me to reset in my other restarts ... 

Anyways , hopefully I'll be able to get to that very first feeling of booting up NH for the very first time and playing like normal again


----------



## Vextro (May 13, 2020)

I've seen a lot of people with this problem, my advice is to just stop resetting and find a way to work around it and make something that you find looks nice (wether you get help from someone else or not) otherwise you will never fully enjoy this game with all the resetting making you paranoid, nothing is perfect, just work with the imperfections


----------



## OceanTyrant (May 13, 2020)

Vextro said:


> I've seen a lot of people with this problem, my advice is to just stop resetting and find a way to work around it and make something that you find looks nice (wether you get help from someone else or not) otherwise you will never fully enjoy this game with all the resetting making you paranoid, nothing is perfect, just work with the imperfections



Thanks for the advice and I appreciate it . 
But the problem I have with ACNH is due to me missing out on stuff and not the way stuff looks . I'm fine with any random villagers/fruits/island layout and airport colour . 

One example would be what if I didnt talk to the villagers before certain "event" occurs and I wont be able to trigger those particular lines of conversation anymore . Or that I "discarded" certain DIY recipes that came in bottles before I took a screenshot. ... yeah I know it's all trivial stuff but not sure why it irks me and I'm trying to find a way around it . 
And the strange thing is that I'm not like that with other games I've played . Even RPGs...


----------



## Cyku (May 13, 2020)

I think I'm going to the resetting hell. I've been playing for like two weeks and I got to the terraforming now and it kinda disappointed me where is my Resident Services, I have no idea what to do with it as it's not placed straight from the airport, I imagine being able to perfectly plan my island, choose a fruit, choose my villagers this time, generally being able to plan better, but I also feel that resetting wouldn't end and it hurts me to lost those days and nook miles, even if I had someone hold my items, that's still... I don't know, I'm in even worse hell - not being able to decide.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 13, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I read everything but won't be able to reply before Tuesday as I'm totally swamped with work! Also I only had an hour to play AC today so I got nothing done except gather some cherry blossom recipes (already got 6, just need the rest and then it's TT time to explore the island more), but unless I get a really good surprise, I don't think I will keep the island. Seems like it'll likely be the peninsula again, this one having such an upwards curve that it limits the beach above it so heavily that I can't do what I wanted to do with it. But once more I'll wait until Island Designer, both to test the peninsula possibilities and the west exit thing. I've gotten kinda used to me weird RS position already, but I'll see how much that bothers me, too, once I can make paths.
> But yeah, will report back on Tuesday! Hope you all have a great weekend and Monday and I'll answer everyone's posts then!


U should save your diys and put them in someone's town  unless u dont mind doing it again I love the cherry blossom event

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Another thing I wish I never did was have people come give me flowers I thought I wouldnt be able to obtain now my villagers keep talking about them... I wann keep my first island mainly because I have such a great plan nd bob was my starter.. but I'm afraid the path to residential services isn't gonna ever work for me


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 13, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Hey guys, as promised here are my replies to everyone I felt I needed to reply to. I've gotten ill, so I barely played at all and am still collecting cherry blossom recipes, so not back into reset-land yet, but after looking at my tiny beach (image further down), I'm 99,9% sure I will reset. So I'll just enjoy this little break from resetting until I ge island designer and can test some west exit beach stuff!
> 
> To try and answer your questions: I think my fruit is important to me because I see it on almost every mystery island tour and I do lots of those. Also people who are colorblind might not like red or green fruits. Some people have planned out their towns and want RS in specific positions while others just want it in a central spot so that it's equally far away from every part of the island and less running has to be done. The peninsula is just for being annoying.  I hate it in general because it cuts the beach into two parts and it's hard to really decorate it if you don't like the beach stuff like lighthouses. Some are big enough to put a villager house on, but a lot aren't.
> I agree about the villager part, though, so I cannot speak for those who go to lengths to reset for those.
> ...



I actually sort of like that in a way! Although I do understand why it would annoy you if you had an idea you really wanted for that part of the island. I've used the secret beach at the back as my own 'personal' beach - was worried with the update that Redd would ruin that for me but luckily the boat idea isn't too intrusive and it's cool that he visits my own private beach!! Anyway, good luck and I really hope you find the island of your dreams <3

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



OceanTyrant said:


> Hey guys, new here but am thoroughly interested in this resetting thingy as im guilty of it in some way and its come to the point where its rather frustrating and somewhat debilitating...
> 
> However unlike what I've read here. I've resetted a few times based on different reasons.
> 
> ...



I feel for you as although it's different things I've reset for I can understand how frustrating that must be getting. The best advice I can offer here is essentially exposure therapy to get you out of this habit and into properly enjoying the game like you should be able to <3

Try to accept that you may miss certain things and that despite that you can still enjoy the game - to its fullest even - regardless! Find a town you like - or your current town - and PURPOSELY do something you don't agree with - miss a ceremony, miss them all! Don't screenshot something you usually would like a recipe (I understand the screenshot compulsion, I've filled more laptop memory than I care to remember in the past with screenshots that I barely ever actually looked at but they felt important!), maybe even do something that feels a bit 'cheaty' - don't have to go as far as TT-ing if you're not a time traveller, but maybe something smaller like connecting with someone in a different hemisphere or gaining services off someone in the forums, if you don't usually like to do that sort of stuff. The idea is that once you've done this, you won't feel like you have a certain standard you need to abide by in your game - or will be able to relax that standard at least - and even if you stress about it at first hopefully you'll gradually relax with the exposure and learn that the game is still just as fun 

I really hope this helps in some way!!


----------



## OceanTyrant (May 13, 2020)

Thank you so much for taking the time to read and understand what i wrote. Your reply certainly showed that you knew what i was frustrated about. Especially "The idea is that once you've done this, you won't feel like you have a certain standard you need to abide by in your game "
with emphasis on CERTAIN STANDARD. Indeed that's what i felt and that's what triggered me to reset!
And the most bizarre of it all was that i was thoroughly enjoying the game right until i got the Island Designer app and realised that all the ceremonies were no longer available. Even then i didnt screenshot a single thing...  So im still trying to wrap my mind around this entire thing and how it all unfolded for me. Because i know i have never ever been like this with any other games i've played including RPGs where everyone knows there are like a million and one things going on!

Anyways, do allow me to thank you again for your input and thoughts which definitely makes sense and Cheers!

Keep safe and healthy 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



IndiaHawker said:


> I actually sort of like that in a way! Although I do understand why it would annoy you if you had an idea you really wanted for that part of the island. I've used the secret beach at the back as my own 'personal' beach - was worried with the update that Redd would ruin that for me but luckily the boat idea isn't too intrusive and it's cool that he visits my own private beach!! Anyway, good luck and I really hope you find the island of your dreams <3
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> ...



Sorry but due to me being new on this forum  i actually misquoted and my reply is post #129. So as i wont come off as being unappreciative lol


----------



## Mairen (May 13, 2020)

I'm not resetting, but I am emotionally invested in this thread now.  I hope all of you remember this and come back here to post of your successes so I can celebrate with you all! Mairen is cheering for you!!


----------



## Sheba (May 15, 2020)

Sorry I'm late with replies again, guys. I'm ill, but I played a lot the last few days while in bed, at least. I'm close to unlocking the island designer, just need the stupid 3* rating and since I haven't done anything but TT on this island I have to actually figure out what I'm missing because Isabelle is stupid and just keeps telling me I need more shops when I have everything available.


OceanTyrant said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Not sure why AC does this to me because other games certainly dont. Maybe perhaps it's like there are plenty going on and I would like to know each and every bit of it ? Also when I first started on NH I just merely didnt bother about the trivial stuff that got me to reset in my other restarts ...
> 
> Anyways , hopefully I'll be able to get to that very first feeling of booting up NH for the very first time and playing like normal again


For me it's because I plan on playing AC for years. Like, in a normal videogame which I spend maybe a month or two on and am done with in 60 hours, I wouldn't bother. But with 3 years of updates queued in AC, I feel like when it comes to such a lengthy timespan with a videogame, I should get exactly what I want before really committing or I might quit halfway through.

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



Cyku said:


> I think I'm going to the resetting hell. I've been playing for like two weeks and I got to the terraforming now and it kinda disappointed me where is my Resident Services, I have no idea what to do with it as it's not placed straight from the airport, I imagine being able to perfectly plan my island, choose a fruit, choose my villagers this time, generally being able to plan better, but I also feel that resetting wouldn't end and it hurts me to lost those days and nook miles, even if I had someone hold my items, that's still... I don't know, I'm in even worse hell - not being able to decide.


It took me over two weeks to decide, so I really get it. One thing was off with my island and I decided to ditch everything for it - my dreamies, my custom designs I put a LOT of work in, my whole island... I spent my Nook Miles on some of the items and gave them to my friend for safekeeping, but in the end, I would have rather had them for other things, soooo...yeah. :/ I totally can understand the indecisiveness. My advice would be to not rush it. If something really annoys you on your island, it's bound to get worse with time (at least for me it was) and the reset becomes more and more likely. If you feel you keep pushing the reset away, that might indicate that you can live without it in the end. Whatever you decide on, I hope it'll work out for you! Remember that you can reset anytime, but you can't undo, so I'd only reset once you are sure you want to.

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



Lotusblossom said:


> U should save your diys and put them in someone's town  unless u dont mind doing it again I love the cherry blossom event
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> Another thing I wish I never did was have people come give me flowers I thought I wouldnt be able to obtain now my villagers keep talking about them... I wann keep my first island mainly because I have such a great plan nd bob was my starter.. but I'm afraid the path to residential services isn't gonna ever work for me


I tried that on this island and sadly it just resulted in a mess - if you don't learn the DIYs, the game keeps giving you the same ones over and over. Of course I then learned those I got doubles of, but in the end, I gave up after three days. It was just too annoying, especially since I started my island on the 9th and had only one day of recipe collecting and with nothing unlocked yet, it was really boring to just wait for balloons which mostly only had eggs (I hate bunny day) or clay or 1k bells.

I hate it, too, that villagers chat soooo much about people I had over. It's really annoying because of the amount it's happening, but since I always traded a lot of DIYs on my old island, it was unavoidable. But yeah, if the people don't even talk to the animals, they shouldn't just keep talking on and on about visitors I had.

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



IndiaHawker said:


> I actually sort of like that in a way! Although I do understand why it would annoy you if you had an idea you really wanted for that part of the island. I've used the secret beach at the back as my own 'personal' beach - was worried with the update that Redd would ruin that for me but luckily the boat idea isn't too intrusive and it's cool that he visits my own private beach!! Anyway, good luck and I really hope you find the island of your dreams <3


I really dislike Redd's boat, but I feel like the actual hidden beach is in a bad spot anyway as it's behind all the cliffs and I like my cliffs where they are, so I never ever use my hidden beach for anything. It's just really inconvenient to get to and I don't want to wreck my cliffs to make a ramp, soooo...I want a side-beach, so to speak.

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



Mairen said:


> I'm not resetting, but I am emotionally invested in this thread now.  I hope all of you remember this and come back here to post of your successes so I can celebrate with you all! Mairen is cheering for you!!


Thank you so much! Honestly, just people supporting me or checking in whenever keeps me going because it makes me feel like I can't quit before I finally got an island I want to keep.
I'm not sure when I'll reset my current testing island (depends on how quickly I can get the 3* rating) but it'll definitely be next week and then it's back to the check-in counter of doom for me, too.


----------



## Sheba (May 15, 2020)

Yooo guys, it's a new day for me, so I'm just posting again to let you know I reset my testing island now and am back at the dreaded check-in counter once more for who knows how long.
Things I learned on my testing island:
- The peninsula in the top right corner is good, I can definitely work with that, so I'll keep that requirement up and hope for a slightly bigger beach the next time.
- The west river exit is nice and better than two south exits, but if worst comes to worst, I can live with two south exits. I'm not going to go for just any south map, though, but if I find my old map from my first island with everything else working in my favor, I'd be willing to take it. This brings the total of maps I'm willing to take for sure up to three, with one or two others still also in the mix though I'd prefer not to take them. But we'll see how desperate I get.
- I'm not going to make it a requirement, but I did miss the huge rocks on the beach I had on my first island. I can live with tiny ones, though, if I find an island where everything else fits. Still, big rocks are nice rocks.
- I'll likely change my birthday month because not having Cosmos as starting flowers was nice and I would really prefer having no chance to get them as native flowers, so I might drop my birthday into January or something, just to make sure I won't be bothered by them. I had Lilies on my test island and Hyacinths as sister flowers and that was really nice as Hyacinths are my favourites, but honestly, anything non-Cosmos goes.

So yeah, I don't have much time to reset until Tuesday again because life is hectic and we have no more strict quarantine here in Germany, but I'll keep at it and hopefully, the third time will be the charm and I'll find a new island and keep it forever. I'll keep you guys updated! Thank you for checking this thread out for, by now, seven pages!


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2020)

Starting my second island today. I picked the very first map (literally) that I was offered last time. This time I'll be a little more picky. So far reset 4-5 times and yet to be impressed.


----------



## Sheba (May 19, 2020)

I resetted for two hours while half asleep yesterday. Got to check out two maps - both not on my list, but I wondered if they would work. They both had pears, so it was a no-no anyway, but I then found out that the RS was up too high in both of them and terraforming wouldn't have worked out, so at least I got to rule them permanently out.

Also resetting is now MUCH worse because 90 hours of muscle memory need to be re-trained. I had been able to basically blindly reset and not even notice I was doing it before, but now that I decided to change my birthday date for different native flowers, I have to pay attention again and it makes everything soooo much more frustrating. Hope I'll get the new birthday down soon - at least it's less button pushes now since I moved it to January instead of September.

But yeah, resetting hell. I'm in it again. Here's to hoping the RNG will have mercy with me soon.


Vrisnem said:


> Starting my second island today. I picked the very first map (literally) that I was offered last time. This time I'll be a little more picky. So far reset 4-5 times and yet to be impressed.


I wish you the best of luck, though it doesn't sound like you have so many requirements that you will be stuck in resetting hell for hours upon hours.


----------



## lila (May 19, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I resetted for two hours while half asleep yesterday. Got to check out two maps - both not on my list, but I wondered if they would work. They both had pears, so it was a no-no anyway, but I then found out that the RS was up too high in both of them and terraforming wouldn't have worked out, so at least I got to rule them permanently out.
> 
> Also resetting is now MUCH worse because 90 hours of muscle memory need to be re-trained. I had been able to basically blindly reset and not even notice I was doing it before, but now that I decided to change my birthday date for different native flowers, I have to pay attention again and it makes everything soooo much more frustrating. Hope I'll get the new birthday down soon - at least it's less button pushes now since I moved it to January instead of September.
> 
> ...



What flower are you trying to get? I know a lot of people like roses, my birthday is June 21st and I literally only get roses.

To add to this thread, I’m lucky enough to have a second switch for a second island, so I decided to seek perfection in a specific map (of which there was only one river placement out of the 96) with oranges and orange airport. The map was the one with RS as far away as possible from the airport, right in the very top right.  Also wanted the peninsula to be in the top right. I got it after a few hours of resetting! My fiancé who is a trader and works in probability was dumbfounded at my luck haha.

This new island already feels infinitely more spacious!


----------



## Mu~ (May 19, 2020)

I want to reset because I want my airport entrance aligned with my resident services.
Ideally would like peaches or apples, blue airport, big peninsula, small island in the river (I could artificially make 1 later with terraforming so no big deal).


----------



## RiceBunny (May 19, 2020)

This is why I’m never going to reset, ever. The likelihood of me finding a good map again is going to drive me insane to the point where I might just quit playing altogether. The game is already stressful with how limited terraforming can be, I’m not about to add even more stress by wanting a perfect island...I can’t. If there’s anything I hate more, is to waste money and time, which I will if I let something like this bother me to the point I stop playing the game. Every time I see someone complain about this issue, I can’t help but think this could be an opportunity to learn to be more flexible. It’s an opportunity to learn to work around a problem, instead of trying to get rid of the problem altogether; therefore possibly creating another problem


----------



## Cyku (May 19, 2020)

Okay, so I'm better now, I feel almost no urge to reset, I have a lot of plans for my island and I accepted a lot, the only thing I am unhappy with is my island's name. I mean, Podlasie is a region in my country where I'm from and it's pretty funny to have that name as there's a lot of memes about it, like no civilization or sth, so friends from Poland that I visit always laugh when they hear that their villagers are amazed with me coming such a long way... But I wish I could make up some beautiful name for my island to be that icing on the cake. Welp, O can't change it so I'll try to get over it, but well.


----------



## Sheba (May 19, 2020)

My resetting luck was abysmal today so far, so I'm taking a break. Can't win them all (or...at all, lol) and today it was like peninsulas weren't even able to be in the top right at all, sooo...tomorrow is a new day, then.


lila said:


> What flower are you trying to get? I know a lot of people like roses, my birthday is June 21st and I literally only get roses.
> 
> To add to this thread, I’m lucky enough to have a second switch for a second island, so I decided to seek perfection in a specific map (of which there was only one river placement out of the 96) with oranges and orange airport. The map was the one with RS as far away as possible from the airport, right in the very top right.  Also wanted the peninsula to be in the top right. I got it after a few hours of resetting! My fiancé who is a trader and works in probability was dumbfounded at my luck haha.
> 
> This new island already feels infinitely more spacious!


Honestly anything non-Cosmos goes. I like Hyacinths and Mums the most, followed by Windflowers. I chose January as new birthday month because I have a chance of Mums or Windflowers there while keeping the chance to get Hyacinths as sister flower from the starting month. If I would have placed my birthday into February, I wouldn't have had the chance of Mums while having had a Hyacinth chance, but that would have made the sister flower chance obsolete...so I think January is better. At any rate, while Pansies would make me sad, they're still better than Cosmos, so I can only win.

And WOOOOW, congrats on your luck of finding that elusive island! That is a really, really huge RNG miracle! And I actually know exactly which map you mean (east river exit, with RS directly next to the exit, correct?). To get that plus peninsula plus fruit and airport color...wow. Give me some of that luck, lol. 



Mu~ said:


> I want to reset because I want my airport entrance aligned with my resident services.
> Ideally would like peaches or apples, blue airport, big peninsula, small island in the river (I could artificially make 1 later with terraforming so no big deal).


It's definitely possible, from what I heard there's several maps where it can happen! But yeah, the more specific your wishes, the lower the chances. I know what I am talking about, lol. Good luck with the resetting, at least you know exactly what you want before starting!


RiceBunny said:


> This is why I’m never going to reset, ever. The likelihood of me finding a good map again is going to drive me insane to the point where I might just quit playing altogether. The game is already stressful with how limited terraforming can be, I’m not about to add even more stress by wanting a perfect island...I can’t. If there’s anything I hate more, is to waste money and time, which I will if I let something like this bother me to the point I stop playing the game. Every time I see someone complain about this issue, I can’t help but think this could be an opportunity to learn to be more flexible. It’s an opportunity to learn to work around a problem, instead of trying to get rid of the problem altogether; therefore possibly creating another problem


That implies that you are happy with your map in the first place since you said "finding a good map AGAIN". But at least for me it's not about finding a good map again, it feels like finding a good map _for the first time_ since I only learned through playing what I am looking for and what I want to do with my island.


Cyku said:


> Okay, so I'm better now, I feel almost no urge to reset, I have a lot of plans for my island and I accepted a lot, the only thing I am unhappy with is my island's name. I mean, Podlasie is a region in my country where I'm from and it's pretty funny to have that name as there's a lot of memes about it, like no civilization or sth, so friends from Poland that I visit always laugh when they hear that their villagers are amazed with me coming such a long way... But I wish I could make up some beautiful name for my island to be that icing on the cake. Welp, O can't change it so I'll try to get over it, but well.


Island names are really a thing, I wish so much we could change the name or our name. It's possible in so many other games, not sure why AC has to be difficult there. I had to pick between two names as well and while I'm still not sure I went with the better one, I'll stick with it even through resets now because if I find another thing to bother me, it'll never end. But I totally understand how something like the island name, which comes up in so much dialogue, can become a bother to someone. I hope you can learn to live with it, especially if you compromised on other things as well already.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 19, 2020)

Still rooting for you! You will get it!


----------



## RiceBunny (May 19, 2020)

Sheba said:


> That implies that you are happy with your map in the first place since you said "finding a good map AGAIN".



You missed the point. My map isn’t perfect, it has flaws. I’m calling it a good map, because that’s how I’m choosing to see it; plus if a map is good or not is subjective and dependent on the individual. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all. I have made peace with its flaws and have found ways to work around it. I understand if you’re unhappy with your map now, but I do sincerely hope you find one you’re satisfied with in the end and don’t end up going in a resetting loop of torture that many end up in. I got caught in that loop in New Leaf and ended up quitting the game, after many resets. I was never satisfied with my map, much like someone who gets addicted to plastic surgery and is never satisfied with their bodie


----------



## Aliya (May 19, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Still rooting for you! You will get it!



Echoing this! It's been wonderful getting to know you while you reset and I wish you the best! I'm sure you'll find your map soon. I admire your perseverance and can't wait to see it once it's all set!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (May 19, 2020)

At this point I would reccomend two things.

1. Step back and take a break at least a day, it sounds like you are getting a little frustrated and stressed and that is not what the game is suposed to be about. 

2. When you do come back and choose your map, pick a number of times or a tine limit you will allow yourself to reset, and stick to it. Then play that island at least that day, settle in, walk around some amd sleep on it before you decide anything else. Nothing is ever perfect even in games. Its small imperfections that give the map character.

Case in point. I decided to restart just last week. I was not feeling my island. Wasnt haply about it, and my mom wanted to join me in playing so the timong was right. I chose a new map. I came off the dock and saw a orange airport.....a pig amd pansys. And cherries. Now I wanted cherries because I just like the way they look. But wasn't sure if I liked the other stuff. However my mom really wanted to play so I went through the opening and decided I could always reset later if I wanted too. 

I was suprised to find our Curly grew on me, and despite the airport I really like the map layout. I have all thes ideas bouncing around and actually feel inspored to landscape and build and plan unlike my first island, so the airport does not bother me anymore. 

This is why I would give to you the smae advice I did. You might be suprised.


----------



## OceanTyrant (May 20, 2020)

Cyku said:


> Okay, so I'm better now, I feel almost no urge to reset, I have a lot of plans for my island and I accepted a lot, the only thing I am unhappy with is my island's name. I mean, Podlasie is a region in my country where I'm from and it's pretty funny to have that name as there's a lot of memes about it, like no civilization or sth, so friends from Poland that I visit always laugh when they hear that their villagers are amazed with me coming such a long way... But I wish I could make up some beautiful name for my island to be that icing on the cake. Welp, O can't change it so I'll try to get over it, but well.



Personally i feel that the name of an island is very important. Like how you would name a kid. You want something that echoes ; resonates with you and not something flippant or frivolous. 
Then again, this is but a game and i would understand if others weren't as "thoughtful" as you are into such things. 

Just my 2 cents.... Cheers


----------



## pamelarose (May 20, 2020)

Every time I think my island is becoming difficult and I feel the urge that it would be easier to start over I instantly do my best to work with what I got (which usually ends up working out and if it doesn’t, I just need to step away until inspiration or a good idea hits).

I used to have this “resetting hell” issue in my City Folk and New Leaf game which in the end, killed all motivation and magic for the game.

If you’re struggling in this, I recommend first finding a DECENT map. I know you want it to be perfect, but to stress to such an extent is not what this game is about. Little things that don’t fit your ideal mold can be worked with. It opens up for more creativity as well  

When I got my island I really only cared about the river exits and where the residential services was (wanted it more to the center). I didn’t like having pears or the colors of my airport and RS roofs, but now I see it as a cute quirk!

I have created so many good things that I don’t think I would have been able to do if I wasn’t in a sticky situation. I’m sure y’all can have the same. None of it happened open night and that’s fine. It works out in the end.


----------



## Readinglynatic (May 20, 2020)

I debated deleting and starting over after realizing how difficult of a map it is to terraform but I slowly ended up getting rid of the parts I don’t like. My main issue now is resident services is basically right outside of the airport and it’s annoying. Hope you find the map ur looking for~


----------



## Sheba (May 20, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Still rooting for you! You will get it!


Thank you so much! I really need it, today was another disappointing day - four hours, one map which I could fly to, but wrong fruit and airport color. The search goes on...

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



RiceBunny said:


> You missed the point. My map isn’t perfect, it has flaws. I’m calling it a good map, because that’s how I’m choosing to see it; plus if a map is good or not is subjective and dependent on the individual. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all. I have made peace with its flaws and have found ways to work around it. I understand if you’re unhappy with your map now, but I do sincerely hope you find one you’re satisfied with in the end and don’t end up going in a resetting loop of torture that many end up in. I got caught in that loop in New Leaf and ended up quitting the game, after many resets. I was never satisfied with my map, much like someone who gets addicted to plastic surgery and is never satisfied with their bodie


I know from New Leaf experiences that I'm not one for resetting loops. I know 100% now what I want and it's just a matter of getting it now. That's how it was in New Leaf - I resetted for a long time but once I found that town I wanted, I never had the urge to reset again. So I know this is not a vicious cycle for me but just something I have to power through until RNG blesses me.

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Aliya said:


> Echoing this! It's been wonderful getting to know you while you reset and I wish you the best! I'm sure you'll find your map soon. I admire your perseverance and can't wait to see it once it's all set!


Thank you so much! I really enjoy our PMs as well and they keep me really motivated! I just hope I don't give up if it takes too long - I have the stamina for 60-80 hours of resetting, but don't think I could do twice as much without at least taking a seriously long break, at the very least.

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Angelbearpuppy said:


> At this point I would reccomend two things.
> 
> 1. Step back and take a break at least a day, it sounds like you are getting a little frustrated and stressed and that is not what the game is suposed to be about.
> 
> ...


Thank you for worrying about me, but my life is busy in a way that makes me unable to have any resetting time during three out of seven days in the week anyway, so I have forced breaks anyway and they are really needed. And I also always reset a maximum of one Switch Lite charging a day, so I have a limit. However, I don't think I could ever play an island I know I wouldn't keep for a day, I would get soooo bored with the same dialogue over and over. And, as my first island - which was great except for the peninsula - has shown, things just don't grow on me, they just annoy me more and more and more with each passing day.

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



pamelarose said:


> Every time I think my island is becoming difficult and I feel the urge that it would be easier to start over I instantly do my best to work with what I got (which usually ends up working out and if it doesn’t, I just need to step away until inspiration or a good idea hits).
> 
> I used to have this “resetting hell” issue in my City Folk and New Leaf game which in the end, killed all motivation and magic for the game.
> 
> ...


I still don't get why people think I'm stressing over this. I'm not stressed. It's really simple for me: I want to play a game I enjoy. I am unable to enjoy the game if the map is "only" decent. I am also not stressed about resetting - if I would be, I would stop doing it. I never let my hobbies stress me; my RL is stupid enough that I don't need stress in the free time I have. Yeah, resetting is not fun because of the RNG aspect of it because it means hard work and time invested might never be rewarded, but I don't feel stressed by it. It's not like my life depends on me playing the game again. Either it works or it doesn't. If I have something better to do than reset during a day, I don't reset at all and take breaks. I don't feel pressure or anything - simply because I like resetting more than playing on an island that's not perfect to me. But of course it's much better if someone can live with an island with flaws! It definitely makes things much easier, I would imagine.

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Readinglynatic said:


> I debated deleting and starting over after realizing how difficult of a map it is to terraform but I slowly ended up getting rid of the parts I don’t like. My main issue now is resident services is basically right outside of the airport and it’s annoying. Hope you find the map ur looking for~


Thank you! And yeah, the RS position is really annoying on some maps. I have scratched the maps with low RS from my possible-map-list because I've really gotten convinced that having it far down would, in the end, become a hassle.


----------



## OceanTyrant (May 21, 2020)

I  do not have the slightest clue or notion how ACNH has this vice-like grip on me that keeps making me reset over and over again and so frivolous reasons too!!! ( i have posted on what i have reset about on this thread ) Till the point where i i do not even last past the first day in-game... 

More compelling is the fact that i have been a gamer for the longest time and this is the first i have ever felt about any game whatsoever and i've played all sorts of genres; FPS, Strategy, Action, Adventure, Platform, RPGs and even competitive card games like Hearthstone and Gwent. Yes in like a minority of games i've reset but thats because i missed out a huge plot or item which i wanted but never more than once. 

Yes, i have taken a break for the past few days away from AC but to no avail it seems. Once i boot up a new game , i'll probably find something which irks me like for instance on my latest reset; i didn't know what triggered the rumble in my controller! I know it sounds ridiculous but yeah it is what it is and hence i deleted that save file and have yet to start on a new game and its been a day... 

Don't get me wrong. I do love ACNH. My very first playthrough lasted till KK first visited and i remember i looked forward to every new day when i would hope that the price of turnips would be favorable and how i wished that the Hot Item of the day would be the Shell Lamp because i stocked piled alot of Giant Clams lol . Back then , nothing bothered me . Not the native fruits . not the colour of my airport , not the residents and certainly not the layout of my island. In short i just went with the flow and enjoyed every minute of it till i missed out on those ceremonies.... And since then i have fallen and sunk into this rabbit hole of resetting hell where the most frivolous "thing" would trigger me.

I have tried what @IndiaHawker suggested but to no avail it seems...

Anyways just thought i'd rant/share and maybe it'll make me feel better over this . I do wanna conquer this but right now its this rabbit hole lol  and a love hate relationship with ACNH
Still, i wish you all who are going through this good luck and may you all find whatever you're looking for 

Cheers fellas


----------



## Fey (May 21, 2020)

Still checking in on this thread once in a while, hoping to see if you’ve finally found your home. It’s good to hear that you’re keeping your spirits up—I’m in full support of you going on with your plan if it’s the only way you can get enjoyment from the game.


----------



## moon_child (May 21, 2020)

Hope all you guys finally get settled in and find your islands (I didn’t say PERFECT islands because I still believe no island is perfect, well nothing is perfect) already. The rest of us are all going into an entirely new season in-game soon. It sucks to be missing out on so much just because you only get to play the first 5% of the game over and over and over.


----------



## pamelarose (May 21, 2020)

I still don't get why people think I'm stressing over this. I'm not stressed. It's really simple for me: I want to play a game I enjoy. I am unable to enjoy the game if the map is "only" decent. I am also not stressed about resetting - if I would be, I would stop doing it. I never let my hobbies stress me; my RL is stupid enough that I don't need stress in the free time I have. Yeah, resetting is not fun because of the RNG aspect of it because it means hard work and time invested might never be rewarded, but I don't feel stressed by it. It's not like my life depends on me playing the game again. Either it works or it doesn't. If I have something better to do than reset during a day, I don't reset at all and take breaks. I don't feel pressure or anything - simply because I like resetting more than playing on an island that's not perfect to me. But of course it's much better if someone can live with an island with flaws! It definitely makes things much easier, I would imagine.

Aww then that’s fine. I just know people who genuinely get upset and caught up in this same issue. Just wanted to give my input in and help if they were to stumble on this. If it’s no problem for you and you are destined for this then go for it. But it will take a long time. I wish you good luck


----------



## peachmilke (May 21, 2020)

I've been silently lurking in this thread to check in to see if you've gotten your dream island before! I'd like to say resetting for what you want is definitely worth it to anyone else hesitant about resetting, you can always get your dreamies back, but you can't fix all the aspects of your island you dislike!
Good luck to OP, we're all cheering you on and can't wait for the lucky day you get it! Your perseverance is pretty inspiring


----------



## Nyamski (May 21, 2020)

i can feel you. i can get very obsessed with stuff like that, i reset my day 1 island a few days ago until i got peaches + tulips.
my advice is, you need to compromise a little and make a choice otherwise you will just get burnt really fast. for me, i decided that peaches+tulips will be good enough for me even if the layout will be crappy (and maybe in the future it will be moveable)


----------



## Sheba (May 22, 2020)

Oh man guys. So...oooof...I might need your decision help.
Today, I stumbled upon this island, which has the perfect peninsula shape in the perfect spot and also blue airport and peaches (also sorry for the giant images but it's kinda important to see the grid well since this comes down to just one or two steps when it comes to placing things):




However, it's not one of my preferred maps for the reason that I wanted to rebuild part of my first island, namely the "river-island" in the middle and its cliffs. To remind you guys, here's my old island as well as what I had envisioned in the online designer:





So I now spent a long time in photoshop, overlayed the two maps, connected the river exit by hand and ended up with this:



The RS is the one from the "new" map, the island is the original from the old map, as well as the river parts I want to keep and the cliff. As you can see, the RS baaaaaaarely fits with the island, but if you look at my dream designer image, you can see I want to connect the island in the bottom right corner with a bridge to the mainland and I fear I might not be able to do that, either because RS will be flat-out in the way and the game won't let me or because it might let me but it just won't be accessible well or look bad. My river-island is some sort of zen garden area, with bamboo shoot lamps and all, so I'm not sure if a building in front of it won't ruin it, either. I wanted the area around it to be very bamboo-park-like, too, and instead I have RS sitting there.
Moving the island to the left is only possible for a very small space because of the river coming from above connecting to the river around the island - that thing is fixed because this is 100% the cliffs I want.

Honestly, to test this all, I would have to make this another "test-island", but I don't feel like doing that. I want to have a final island and not TT through it all quickly again to test things out because I found during my test-island how very non-attached TTing made me. So it's either continuing to look for an island and deleting this one right away or keeping it, investing 100+ hours to...then maybe find it just doesn't work AGAIN and I don't think I'll then have it in me to invest so much time a third time.

I just don't know. :/ Normally I'd play it safe and reset, but I also noticed that, time-wise, I didn't reset as much as I used to during the last few days, mainly because I just didn't feel like it anymore and preferred doing other things, so I honestly don't know how long I would still keep trying. It's a rough decision as no one can guarantee me when/if I'd find a better island. During today's resetting, I saw my "definitely working" maps four times total, with the peninsula always in the wrong spots and I also noticed a lot that this "best shaped peninsula" is suuuuper-rare on the right side and a lot of the right side peninsulas create really tiny beaches at the top, so I lucked out a LOT with this map, peninsula-wise.

Anyway, rant over. I dunno what to do, guys. It's definitely not the "perfect island". It might be workable, but I have no idea what the game considers okay when it comes to diagonal bridges close to buildings. I know you guys can't decide for me, but if anyone here has experience with river-islands and bridges very close or behind RS, please lemme know what you think about all of this. I'm honestly leaning towards resetting, but I am soooo unsure.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



OceanTyrant said:


> I  do not have the slightest clue or notion how ACNH has this vice-like grip on me that keeps making me reset over and over again and so frivolous reasons too!!! ( i have posted on what i have reset about on this thread ) Till the point where i i do not even last past the first day in-game...
> 
> More compelling is the fact that i have been a gamer for the longest time and this is the first i have ever felt about any game whatsoever and i've played all sorts of genres; FPS, Strategy, Action, Adventure, Platform, RPGs and even competitive card games like Hearthstone and Gwent. Yes in like a minority of games i've reset but thats because i missed out a huge plot or item which i wanted but never more than once.
> 
> ...


Man, you also still have it rough. :/ I know exactly what you talk about when it comes to love hate relationships at the moment. Though not hate for the game itself, but more for the RNG that just won't give me 100% what I want but on suboptimal maps, suddenly blue airport and peaches are doable. But the good map layout? No good peninsulas or, if the peninsula works out for once, it's always pears, my least favourite fruit. It's like a curse. And every time I think I can make something work something unexpected happens. Last test island? I had what I wanted, but suddenly, the beach was tiny. This time, the RS is juuuust a bit too high. Like, ugh. It feels so impossible sometimes.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Fey said:


> Still checking in on this thread once in a while, hoping to see if you’ve finally found your home. It’s good to hear that you’re keeping your spirits up—I’m in full support of you going on with your plan if it’s the only way you can get enjoyment from the game.


Thank you so, so much! Optimism is what I need right now! It also makes me think I should definitely not keep the again-suboptimal map I just found because yeah, I want to enjoy the game to the fullest! I'm definitely doing my best to stay positive, just ran out of youtube videos to watch while resetting at this point, which makes everything a bit harder lol.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



moon_child said:


> Hope all you guys finally get settled in and find your islands (I didn’t say PERFECT islands because I still believe no island is perfect, well nothing is perfect) already. The rest of us are all going into an entirely new season in-game soon. It sucks to be missing out on so much just because you only get to play the first 5% of the game over and over and over.


Not gonna lie, I'll cheat with this. I start on April 8th for my resets (which is when I started my first island), will play normally until Island Designer unlocks and then just skip to playing the event days as well as one day with rain to catch all monthly fish that only come out during rain. Things like May Day don't require much time. I would just check in that day, do the event, and once I did them all then skip to present-day and not TT anymore. Honestly if it wouldn't be for missing out on April (and soon May) fish/bugs I wouldn't even do it for the events, but the fish/bugs make it neccessary since I found out I couldn't just give those to my friend for safekeeping like my items.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



pamelarose said:


> Aww then that’s fine. I just know people who genuinely get upset and caught up in this same issue. Just wanted to give my input in and help if they were to stumble on this. If it’s no problem for you and you are destined for this then go for it. But it will take a long time. I wish you good luck


Thank you so much! It's honestly no problem for me in itself to reset, it's just not possible for me to stay motivated forever, so it's a matter of finding an island before becoming unmotivated and stopping. And that's all up to RNG. But there's no stress involved - however, I have resetted much less during this third round of resetting, simply because I DO stop when bored/getting frustrated, so that shows me that after 110 hours total of resetting time piled up through three rounds of resetting, I am very obviously getting to the point I don't wanna do it anymore.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



peachmilke said:


> I've been silently lurking in this thread to check in to see if you've gotten your dream island before! I'd like to say resetting for what you want is definitely worth it to anyone else hesitant about resetting, you can always get your dreamies back, but you can't fix all the aspects of your island you dislike!
> Good luck to OP, we're all cheering you on and can't wait for the lucky day you get it! Your perseverance is pretty inspiring


Yep, that's exactly what I feel like. I don't care about starting villagers (in fact, I prefer not-dreamies in them because of the messed-up houses) and river shapes or cliffs because those I can adjust to my liking. The peninsula, dock, airport color, river mouths? Not so much. 
Thanks so much for your support! As you might have seen above, I got a somewhat-suboptimal island today where I'm really unsure if it would work, but I'm tempted to keep it to stop resetting, but that didn't work out so well for my first island, so I think I might have to keep looking. I'm at 110 hours resetting total (over all three resetting rounds, around 25 hours for this round of resetting for my third island) now.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Nyamski said:


> i can feel you. i can get very obsessed with stuff like that, i reset my day 1 island a few days ago until i got peaches + tulips.
> my advice is, you need to compromise a little and make a choice otherwise you will just get burnt really fast. for me, i decided that peaches+tulips will be good enough for me even if the layout will be crappy (and maybe in the future it will be moveable)


Oh wow, going for only flower+fruit is pretty rare, but I definitely understand since you see both things so much during island tours. I was willing to compromise on the flower to "everything that is not Cosmos" (lol), but yeah, peaches are a must for me. I don't think that things like RS or river mouths will ever be moveable, though. But it would certainly be nice!


----------



## Nyamski (May 22, 2020)

i think what you are doing is unhealthy and you should stop. i know it's hard but you must rest and give this game a break. you will not find a perfect island, because there's no such thing. 
i understand wanting to restart to find a better island but you are doing it for far too long, at this point i would have just stopped and moved on.
do other things, play other games. animal crossing will wait for you when you will be ready.
because right now you are just stuck in a loop and no island will make you happy enough, you need to rest.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 22, 2020)

Working on finding a map for my 2nd island has been tedious :c I found my map the first time around in 20 minutes now I cant seem to decide!!!


----------



## ohno dannie (May 22, 2020)

ive reset more times than id like to admit, and im planning on resetting again tonight...i dont care much about my airport colour or native fruits and flowers (although i do prefer a green airport with a native fruit other than apples and cherries and a native flower other than hyacinths). 

the thing hardest for me when resetting is having to do so much work for the first 3 house plots as well as get all the materials for nooks cranny...definitely the most time consuming part


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 22, 2020)

I really like the new map!! RS is nice and central, lots of space between river mouths, awesome peninsula with cute little beach behind it! I love that shape peninsula, mine is similar and looks really cute with a lighthouse on it  Also lots of space behind airport to do a nice entrance area! How sure are you that you'll want the rivers exactly like that? That may be your favourite design now or what looked best in the other town but you might decide you prefer something else in this one - if there isn't enough space behind RS (sorry I can't help with that I'm pretty clueless there) there's enough possibilities with terraforming that you should be able to shuffle things around enough that you could still have that island, maybe if you needed to it could go just a bit to the left or be reshaped slightly to allow more space behind RS! I do hope you stick with this one it's awesome 

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

Don't know if this is any help - but if those two top houses don't HAVE to be there you could terraform that cliff, move Able Sisters up a little, and have more room behind RS!


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 22, 2020)

Hmm. I feel like right now the thing holding you back is _one_ bridge. I think if you don't allow a tiny bit of wiggle room from your original plan, you're going to be stuck resetting for a long while due to how stacked your criteria for an island is. Is the bridge not being diagonal truly going to ruin the game for you and is that bridge worth going in to possibly another 100+ reset hours?

I know I'm not you so I can't say how bad this would look to you but this would be my suggestion on making the map you have now work and still be within your original dream plan:






I tried to work with the dream map you had posted. For the first example, it could easily connect to the back of the road you plan on adding around the house that goes there. The biggest change to your original dream map is the fact the bridge is not diagonal. You should have space to put a bamboo lead up to the bridge too.

Option 2 would put the bridge in the spot that is empty on your map, which would give you even more space to put a bamboo-y entrance. It would also keep the bridge diagonal due to the river bend there.

As a last idea:






Reverse the bridges! The bridge on the airport side of the map will again land on an empty spot on your dream map. I feel this gives you space to put a bamboo entrance area and still makes you walk through the whole island zen garden to get to the mountain area. If you shape the island a tiny bit I believe you could get the other bridge diagonal too on this idea.

I hope my ideas will help you out. You've been resetting for a while and deserve to get to relax and play the game.

I also hope I didn't come off as rude with these suggestions! Apologies if I did! I know you must be sick and tired of people telling you to stop resetting or do this and that. ​


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 22, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Hmm. I feel like right now the thing holding you back is _one_ bridge. I think if you don't allow a tiny bit of wiggle room from your original plan, you're going to be stuck resetting for a long while due to how stacked your criteria for an island is. Is the bridge not being diagonal truly going to ruin the game for you and is that bridge worth going in to possibly another 100+ reset hours?
> 
> I know I'm not you so I can't say how bad this would look to you but this would be my suggestion on making the map you have now work and still be within your original dream plan:
> 
> ...



Ooh these look cool! Especially the first image (top left) - if it were me I'd do that and then put a bridge symmetrically on the other side of RS, could look really cool (sort of in front of Able sisters and nook shop)  In my opinion that would actually look better than the original idea but this is obviously from my point of view! Hope you find something awesome that works!!


----------



## marea (May 22, 2020)

I deleted my old island but i am taking a break before i start a new one. When i was resetting for a map for my old island i put an audio book to help me not get bored. Try that, listen to something that makes you feel relaxed like a prodcast or something. I am gonna do this when i start looking for my new island map.

I would suggest to go with a map that is closest to your vision even if it does not check all the boxes. Go with one that is close enough, beause i feel like you need to compromise a little at some point. I decided i might do this with the airport color and just take whichever one. Green would be my ideal but as long as a lot of the other things work for me, i will try to make it work.


----------



## moon_child (May 22, 2020)

But with terraforming, can’t you adjust the river-island to make room if it’s too close to RS?


----------



## Sheba (May 22, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Hmm. I feel like right now the thing holding you back is _one_ bridge. I think if you don't allow a tiny bit of wiggle room from your original plan, you're going to be stuck resetting for a long while due to how stacked your criteria for an island is. Is the bridge not being diagonal truly going to ruin the game for you and is that bridge worth going in to possibly another 100+ reset hours?
> 
> I know I'm not you so I can't say how bad this would look to you but this would be my suggestion on making the map you have now work and still be within your original dream plan:
> 
> ...


Thank you so, _so_ much for the time you put in this. Your first image is definitely the one I like the most out of them and I've sat down and looked at it for quite a while now. I have no time to play/reset/whatever today so I am in no rush to decide what I want to do at the moment and will keep sitting on it and think. I do have to admit, though, that I am leaning heavily towards resetting, but more because of a general feeling - _I am not excited about this map_. It doesn't feel like "finally, this is it, this is my map" and more like "okay, ugh, how do I make this work, I need to unlock Island Designer ASAP to see how this looks". And that doesn't feel good. I remember how it felt in NL when I finally found my map and also when I picked my first NH map where I thought I had what I wanted (as I hadn't played yet I had no idea that the peninsula would be anything important to me). It felt great. Like homecoming. This map...not so much. It's another compromise, another map layout which isn't the one I wanted, another thing I feel I will be unhappy with when all is said and done. 

It's not just about the bridge alone (though the river-island is the only place I had fully done and decorated on my old island and I loved it so much and changing things around would genuinely upset me). It's more about me having had decided that I don't want to compromise anymore in general on maps and now being close to doing that again. I want a map I'm happy with, not one I have to think days about. If I would still feel more motivated about resetting, I would have long deleted the map. And yes, the chance of me ending up not playing at all because I don't feel like resetting anymore if I don't take this map is probably like...50% at this point. But I also feel like even if I stop, I would pick the game back up again in a month or so while if I play this island for hours without this feeling of "this is my map", I will just stop for good, frustrated about having sunken in dozens of hours into something I knew I wouldn't fully like again. Still, of course it's tempting, just to get out of resetting hell - but that had been the case with the first two islands, too, and it hadn't worked out.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Nyamski said:


> i think what you are doing is unhealthy and you should stop. i know it's hard but you must rest and give this game a break. you will not find a perfect island, because there's no such thing.
> i understand wanting to restart to find a better island but you are doing it for far too long, at this point i would have just stopped and moved on.
> do other things, play other games. animal crossing will wait for you when you will be ready.
> because right now you are just stuck in a loop and no island will make you happy enough, you need to rest.


Nah, as long as resetting is not an issue I don't think I'll stop. Not yet. I DO reset less in the last few days because I do indeed stop when I don't feel like doing it anymore, but I do still feel like doing it at least for an hour or two each day. That said, I do have something of a forced break starting Sunday anyway which will last at least until Thursday because I have a crap week with an endoscopy ahead of me, so there's at least a small vacation from resetting, I guess?

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



SheepMareep said:


> Working on finding a map for my 2nd island has been tedious :c I found my map the first time around in 20 minutes now I cant seem to decide!!!


Good luck finding it! I know more than well how hard it can be!

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



IndiaHawker said:


> I really like the new map!! RS is nice and central, lots of space between river mouths, awesome peninsula with cute little beach behind it! I love that shape peninsula, mine is similar and looks really cute with a lighthouse on it  Also lots of space behind airport to do a nice entrance area! How sure are you that you'll want the rivers exactly like that? That may be your favourite design now or what looked best in the other town but you might decide you prefer something else in this one - if there isn't enough space behind RS (sorry I can't help with that I'm pretty clueless there) there's enough possibilities with terraforming that you should be able to shuffle things around enough that you could still have that island, maybe if you needed to it could go just a bit to the left or be reshaped slightly to allow more space behind RS! I do hope you stick with this one it's awesome
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for trying to help me, but that island has to go there, no questions asked. I can move it to the left two spaces, I think, but that's the limit. The island was the reason I had picked my original map, I had it fully decorated and it had looked absolutely amazing and I want it back 100%. And the river coming from above, as well as the museum needing to go there (where the white square is) doesn't give me more wriggle room when it comes to its position, as I had tested these things on my old map.
Don't get me wrong, I LIKE RS high up. Definitely more than too far down. But I'm not compromising on island and cliffs. Of course you're perfectly right - I may one day want to do something else, who knows, but as I had island/cliffs on my first map like that and I KNOW they are what I want because I worked with them before and could also compare them to my second island and what it offered, making drastic changes is not what I'm looking for. If I'd want to change them, there would be a million more maps for me to choose from and I would have never had so many problems in the first place.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



ohno dannie said:


> ive reset more times than id like to admit, and im planning on resetting again tonight...i dont care much about my airport colour or native fruits and flowers (although i do prefer a green airport with a native fruit other than apples and cherries and a native flower other than hyacinths).
> 
> the thing hardest for me when resetting is having to do so much work for the first 3 house plots as well as get all the materials for nooks cranny...definitely the most time consuming part


Oh wow, what are you resetting for, then, if you have done it so often? RS position? 
I am not a fan of the house plot thing, either, and getting the irons for the shop is annoying as heck, I agree. But at the very least it can be done in an hour. I suppose, given how many hours I spent at the check-in map selection counter at this point, having an hour of gameplay seems like a great thing in comparision to me hahaha.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



IndiaHawker said:


> Ooh these look cool! Especially the first image (top left) - if it were me I'd do that and then put a bridge symmetrically on the other side of RS, could look really cool (sort of in front of Able sisters and nook shop)  In my opinion that would actually look better than the original idea but this is obviously from my point of view! Hope you find something awesome that works!!


Ooh, I know what you mean! The island is a bit too small on the other side for that, though, I think, and it also wouldn't really thematically fit. Erm, so basically, the shop area and the upper cliffs are to be one theme (more like flower fields/fairytale woods) while the mainland and the area with the museum (where the white square is) are to be an eastern-themed town area, with the island being basically the bamboo/park area of the island. On my first map, I loved it when villagers just went on the island and sat there, enjoying the peaceful surroundings. I don't really wanna connect that to a differently-themed "shopping mall" and instead more to the mainland, if that makes sense (because if we ever get more shops, I want them all in that shopping area).

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



marea said:


> I deleted my old island but i am taking a break before i start a new one. When i was resetting for a map for my old island i put an audio book to help me not get bored. Try that, listen to something that makes you feel relaxed like a prodcast or something. I am gonna do this when i start looking for my new island map.
> 
> I would suggest to go with a map that is closest to your vision even if it does not check all the boxes. Go with one that is close enough, beause i feel like you need to compromise a little at some point. I decided i might do this with the airport color and just take whichever one. Green would be my ideal but as long as a lot of the other things work for me, i will try to make it work.


Taking a break before starting a new island is a good idea if you aren't worried about missing fish/bugs/events!
I personally prefer youtube videos to audio books as I am a super visual person and do need to watch something. I'm not good with audio books in general, though, and don't even own any as I prefer reading. It's like my brain decides to not save any information when only listening to things.
I'm willing to compromise on some things - hidden beach position, beach rock formation and native flowers immediately come to mind, though I have preferences for each of those, but I can make several things work there. But yeah, not even gonna deny how picky I am with a lot of stuff, lol. Airport color is, however, super important to me and I wish so much we could just repaint it (because I feel like this wouldn't be a huge thing for Nintendo to implement).

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



moon_child said:


> But with terraforming, can’t you adjust the river-island to make room if it’s too close to RS?


I can indeed, but not too much because of the rest of the river and the cliffs. I did take a look at my screenshots from the old island. The museum is already a pretty tight fit and with the river coming from above, I can move the island exactly two spaces to the left and not more. And that's sadly not enough, I'm afraid, as RS would still be very much in the way.


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 22, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thank you so, _so_ much for the time you put in this. Your first image is definitely the one I like the most out of them and I've sat down and looked at it for quite a while now. I have no time to play/reset/whatever today so I am in no rush to decide what I want to do at the moment and will keep sitting on it and think. I do have to admit, though, that I am leaning heavily towards resetting, but more because of a general feeling - _I am not excited about this map_. It doesn't feel like "finally, this is it, this is my map" and more like "okay, ugh, how do I make this work, I need to unlock Island Designer ASAP to see how this looks". And that doesn't feel good. I remember how it felt in NL when I finally found my map and also when I picked my first NH map where I thought I had what I wanted (as I hadn't played yet I had no idea that the peninsula would be anything important to me). It felt great. Like homecoming. This map...not so much. It's another compromise, another map layout which isn't the one I wanted, another thing I feel I will be unhappy with when all is said and done.
> 
> It's not just about the bridge alone (though the river-island is the only place I had fully done and decorated on my old island and I loved it so much and changing things around would genuinely upset me). It's more about me having had decided that I don't want to compromise anymore in general on maps and now being close to doing that again. I want a map I'm happy with, not one I have to think days about. If I would still feel more motivated about resetting, I would have long deleted the map. And yes, the chance of me ending up not playing at all because I don't feel like resetting anymore if I don't take this map is probably like...50% at this point. But I also feel like even if I stop, I would pick the game back up again in a month or so while if I play this island for hours without this feeling of "this is my map", I will just stop for good, frustrated about having sunken in dozens of hours into something I knew I wouldn't fully like again. Still, of course it's tempting, just to get out of resetting hell - but that had been the case with the first two islands, too, and it hadn't worked out.
> 
> ...



It's definitely a good idea to just sit on it for a while, you're not in any rush after all. Especially since you have that crappy endoscopy week coming up. Ugh, I had one of those once and it's really not a fun experience. I'm sorry to hear you have to deal with it. Hopefully it all goes as smooth as it can. :<

I think having a tiny bit of compromise can be good, but I definitely understand the feeling. If even after thinking it over you genuinely feel that you won't be able to like the map then it can't be helped. 

Would you consider being able to start on a map that doesn't have the island built in on the middle, IF the RS building was properly aligned? I think that's another good question to think about since it opens up new options for the next possible resetting batch, even if this island ends up flunking.
 While you don't want to time travel you do have the advantage that you already know how most of the early game goes, so you could consider it more like a tutorial stage and then have the real game resume once you get Island Designer. For all intents and purposes you already lived the first days on the first island you had, so you have still already had the experience of what it was like to start on that map. Think of it more as you just picking up where you left off once you've fixed the middle island missing. Returning home if you will.​


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 22, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thank you so, _so_ much for the time you put in this. Your first image is definitely the one I like the most out of them and I've sat down and looked at it for quite a while now. I have no time to play/reset/whatever today so I am in no rush to decide what I want to do at the moment and will keep sitting on it and think. I do have to admit, though, that I am leaning heavily towards resetting, but more because of a general feeling - _I am not excited about this map_. It doesn't feel like "finally, this is it, this is my map" and more like "okay, ugh, how do I make this work, I need to unlock Island Designer ASAP to see how this looks". And that doesn't feel good. I remember how it felt in NL when I finally found my map and also when I picked my first NH map where I thought I had what I wanted (as I hadn't played yet I had no idea that the peninsula would be anything important to me). It felt great. Like homecoming. This map...not so much. It's another compromise, another map layout which isn't the one I wanted, another thing I feel I will be unhappy with when all is said and done.
> 
> It's not just about the bridge alone (though the river-island is the only place I had fully done and decorated on my old island and I loved it so much and changing things around would genuinely upset me). It's more about me having had decided that I don't want to compromise anymore in general on maps and now being close to doing that again. I want a map I'm happy with, not one I have to think days about. If I would still feel more motivated about resetting, I would have long deleted the map. And yes, the chance of me ending up not playing at all because I don't feel like resetting anymore if I don't take this map is probably like...50% at this point. But I also feel like even if I stop, I would pick the game back up again in a month or so while if I play this island for hours without this feeling of "this is my map", I will just stop for good, frustrated about having sunken in dozens of hours into something I knew I wouldn't fully like again. Still, of course it's tempting, just to get out of resetting hell - but that had been the case with the first two islands, too, and it hadn't worked out.
> 
> ...



I get where you're coming from and see what you mean about the museum - plus I think the thing I find hardest about resetting, is the more time you put into it the more motivation there is to make sure you get it 'just right' - it sounds like you've made your mind up that you're not happy with this island - if that's the case I'm sending you all my nice-islandy vibes and really hope what you're looking for is just around the corner!! Maybe try listening to music/watching music or any videos you like whilst resetting to make it a bit less tedious!! Good luck


----------



## Sheba (May 22, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> It's definitely a good idea to just sit on it for a while, you're not in any rush after all. Especially since you have that crappy endoscopy week coming up. Ugh, I had one of those once and it's really not a fun experience. I'm sorry to hear you have to deal with it. Hopefully it all goes as smooth as it can. :<
> 
> I think having a tiny bit of compromise can be good, but I definitely understand the feeling. If even after thinking it over you genuinely feel that you won't be able to like the map then it can't be helped.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the good wishes! I am actually considering not touching the game until all is done on Thursday, just to get a break and because I doubt I will feel like doing much. I never have time to play on Sundays and Mondays anyway and with Tuesday being the day before the endoscopy and me not being allowed to eat normally and having to go to sleep superearly, I doubt I'd feel like playing or thinking much about AC, either.

I'm not sure what you mean with "starting on a map that doesn't have the island built in on the middle". I mean, no island except for one map has that island built from the start so I'll always have to make it myself with island designer. Sorry if I'm being stupid and just not getting it - I'm not a native English speaker and it's almost 1am, so maybe the English-speaking part of my brain has already gone to sleep. 

I did TT on my testing map because I wanted to see how the island would work for me (even though I knew I would reset, I wanted to see if I preferred a west river mouth compared to the two south ones from my first island) and it led to me being very...uncaring about the island. Basically I didn't give a damn where I put the villager houses, who moved in, if it looked good - all that mattered was getting it all done ASAP and, if possible, having all the houses out of the way from terraforming places from the get-go. There was zero attachment or care for the island and I dunno if that would be a good start. I mean, I could easily do it again for the island I got now to see how things go and how it would work out with the RS; I doubt it would take more than 6-8 hours to get it all done and unlocked. But if I would then decide to keep the island after all, I feel I would...have missed out on something really valuable, that "bonding time" during the beginning when not much is possible when you get to live on a limited space with limited resources and really get to know your island. I would LOVE to just get Island Designer and "come home", but I'm also worried it would never really "feel like home" if I skip the stage of really going through the stages where it's still an island with less villagers and the like. I dunno. I just really liked how accomplished I felt during the first experience when I finally unlocked the Able Sisters and then Sable started to finally talk to me and all that. I wouldn't mind TTing for a test island, but when it comes to my "final island", I want to kind of go through it all again, or at least for the most part (I would likely skip a few days like that extra, useless day after the campsite it built but no villager has come to visit yet, that was such a useless day ugggh).

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



IndiaHawker said:


> I get where you're coming from and see what you mean about the museum - plus I think the thing I find hardest about resetting, is the more time you put into it the more motivation there is to make sure you get it 'just right' - it sounds like you've made your mind up that you're not happy with this island - if that's the case I'm sending you all my nice-islandy vibes and really hope what you're looking for is just around the corner!! Maybe try listening to music/watching music or any videos you like whilst resetting to make it a bit less tedious!! Good luck


Yesss, that's it! I have seen so many maps now and it's like all the pieces of the puzzle are there - the blue airport, the peninsula in the right spot, the peaches, the long dock on the right, the airport on the second spot, the map layout - all the ingredients of my 'perfect island' exist, I've seen them countless times, just not in the combination I need! But it's possible since they are there, so it's really hard to settle for less.

And you have no idea - I usually watch youtube videos and I had suuuuuch a long list of things I still wanted to watch (far over 100 hours) and I've gone through the whole list with my resetting at this point. Pretty crazy. Before, I usually just watched youtube during mealtimes since I live alone and don't own a TV, so youtube was my go-to thing, but now I have watched so many (random) things while talking to Timmy and Tommy over and over...


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 22, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thank you so much for the good wishes! I am actually considering not touching the game until all is done on Thursday, just to get a break and because I doubt I will feel like doing much. I never have time to play on Sundays and Mondays anyway and with Tuesday being the day before the endoscopy and me not being allowed to eat normally and having to go to sleep superearly, I doubt I'd feel like playing or thinking much about AC, either.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean with "starting on a map that doesn't have the island built in on the middle". I mean, no island except for one map has that island built from the start so I'll always have to make it myself with island designer. Sorry if I'm being stupid and just not getting it - I'm not a native English speaker and it's almost 1am, so maybe the English-speaking part of my brain has already gone to sleep.
> 
> ...



Oh no, you're fine! You answered my question. I was wondering if you were only looking at the mini island-maps when restarting or if you were looking at the other ones too. I struggle with English occasionally too so I could have worded it better. :'D

I do agree I would also have trouble bonding with my island and calling it a home if I just sped through it all, even if it was my second time going through it.

I hope you finally get an island you like after you've recovered from all the icky medical stuff, if you end up not keeping this one. I'll definitely keep an eye on this thread to see any updates.​


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

Hey guys, sorry for not replying for such a long time. Had my colonoscopy yesterday and needed to recover. I spent the day in bed and, having nothing better to do, actually decided to play through the island with TT to see how things worked in Island Designer. Well, they didn't (RS was always too close for putting bridges, even when I moved the river-island I had made as far as I possibly could), so I deleted it a few minutes ago. No. More. Compromises.

That said, after having now played through the whole storyline thrice, having had to deal with all the mess and building and island-prettying thrice as well...I was honestly really annoyed. Like, at the end, I just wanted the storyline to be done and was then almost happy when I deleted the island to go back to resetting. It was just all so boring, done it too many times. So I'm actually wondering if it wouldn't be better to take a real break for a month or so because if I'm not even looking forward to the gameplay anymore, being motivated to reset is...not easy at all. So I'm not sure what to do. Don't get me wrong, I do still want to make my dream island with my dreamies so, so, so badly, but these first three weeks until Island Designer gets unlocked are just sooooo tedious and boring since I have gone through them too many times.

So yeah, not quite sure where to go from here, but given that I have a lot of medical stuff coming up next week, too (getting a permanent, lifelong brace on my teeth, eek), I think that after playing through the whole storyline yesterday and today, I might take a break at least until the middle of next week before starting resetting again. And this time, for real, no more island testing, ever. I'm done with testing. Testing is horrible.


----------



## Thair (May 28, 2020)

I've been following this thread for quite a while since I was super set on restarting my own island after 130h+ but for some reason, a week long break helped me deal with the hate I had for my layout and now I'm actually excited to try and make do with what I have (aka RS placement of doom - close to the beach and way too off-center from the airport. I don't doubt I'll restart my island sometimes in the future as I've always been a serial-restarting in all games I've ever played, but for now, I'll stick with my first island and see where it'll take me!

It sounds like you could really benefit from a break as well! Focussing on your health (both physical and mental) is a good idea and maybe you'll end up feeling more motivated to restart afterwards! Take however long you think you need - a few days, weeks, a month, or longer - you'll know when you feel up to returning to the game again.
I wish there was a possibility for online save file transfers or something so a bunch of people could band together and help you find you perfect map ^^"


----------



## Dewasa (May 28, 2020)

Taking a break and limit your viewing of other islands on reddit/youtube can help self island burnout IMO.


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 28, 2020)

Dewasa said:


> Taking a break and limit your viewing of other islands on reddit/youtube can help self island burnout IMO.


Reddit towns have me questioning my sanity


----------



## OceanTyrant (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Hey guys, sorry for not replying for such a long time. Had my colonoscopy yesterday and needed to recover. I spent the day in bed and, having nothing better to do, actually decided to play through the island with TT to see how things worked in Island Designer. Well, they didn't (RS was always too close for putting bridges, even when I moved the river-island I had made as far as I possibly could), so I deleted it a few minutes ago. No. More. Compromises.
> 
> That said, after having now played through the whole storyline thrice, having had to deal with all the mess and building and island-prettying thrice as well...I was honestly really annoyed. Like, at the end, I just wanted the storyline to be done and was then almost happy when I deleted the island to go back to resetting. It was just all so boring, done it too many times. So I'm actually wondering if it wouldn't be better to take a real break for a month or so because if I'm not even looking forward to the gameplay anymore, being motivated to reset is...not easy at all. So I'm not sure what to do. Don't get me wrong, I do still want to make my dream island with my dreamies so, so, so badly, but these first three weeks until Island Designer gets unlocked are just sooooo tedious and boring since I have gone through them too many times.
> 
> So yeah, not quite sure where to go from here, but given that I have a lot of medical stuff coming up next week, too (getting a permanent, lifelong brace on my teeth, eek), I think that after playing through the whole storyline yesterday and today, I might take a break at least until the middle of next week before starting resetting again. And this time, for real, no more island testing, ever. I'm done with testing. Testing is horrible.



I too have stopped for almost a week or so . Hopefully i'll get back to actually starting a new game again and sticking with it. 

Do get better soon and rest well !


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Hey guys, sorry for not replying for such a long time. Had my colonoscopy yesterday and needed to recover. I spent the day in bed and, having nothing better to do, actually decided to play through the island with TT to see how things worked in Island Designer. Well, they didn't (RS was always too close for putting bridges, even when I moved the river-island I had made as far as I possibly could), so I deleted it a few minutes ago. No. More. Compromises.
> 
> That said, after having now played through the whole storyline thrice, having had to deal with all the mess and building and island-prettying thrice as well...I was honestly really annoyed. Like, at the end, I just wanted the storyline to be done and was then almost happy when I deleted the island to go back to resetting. It was just all so boring, done it too many times. So I'm actually wondering if it wouldn't be better to take a real break for a month or so because if I'm not even looking forward to the gameplay anymore, being motivated to reset is...not easy at all. So I'm not sure what to do. Don't get me wrong, I do still want to make my dream island with my dreamies so, so, so badly, but these first three weeks until Island Designer gets unlocked are just sooooo tedious and boring since I have gone through them too many times.
> 
> So yeah, not quite sure where to go from here, but given that I have a lot of medical stuff coming up next week, too (getting a permanent, lifelong brace on my teeth, eek), I think that after playing through the whole storyline yesterday and today, I might take a break at least until the middle of next week before starting resetting again. And this time, for real, no more island testing, ever. I'm done with testing. Testing is horrible.



Definitely go for a break now, you sound like you're not having any fun with this and if you're burnt out on the story it might hinder your enjoyment of the game if you go back to resetting now and end up getting your ideal map. I'd say take the break until next week and then decide if you need an even longer one. The game isn't going to go anywhere.

Best of luck with getting your brace! You seem to be going through a lot of physical health stuff right now and I know it can take its own toll on both your mental and physical well-being.​


----------



## HappyTails (May 28, 2020)

I was in reset hell a while back. I was looking for specific things and it took me a day or two for those to show up. Only things I wanted was a secret beach off to the side (makes it easier to make a path leading to it) and the river outlets on the bottom and right side.
I finally found those in a map that shown up on day two of reset hell. The river is trash but until I unlock terraforming, I'm willing to deal with it for a while longer. Yeah, resetting is a nightmare, considering all the nonsense you have to go though with the names, and the talking and talking and the TALKING, and having to unlock everything again, resetting can be worth it in the end when you find the map you know you're going to love and stick with.

When I played New Leaf, I reset the game so much that I didn't even get to enjoy the actual game because I was always resetting and never progressed. I vowed to not let that happen with New Horizons. Also, setting some personal goals in the game helps. For instance when I reset, my personal goal was to save Bells, because I'm a notoriously bad spender in these games. I don't budget. And it might not be a lot, but I've already saved up 200,000 bells. I'm paying off projects and house loans very slowly and I find it a lot more fun when your striving for something. Your focus in on 'how can I achieve this goal I set for myself' not on 'I don't like the placement of this permanent structure, I'm going to reset' just to end up not liking something in your new map.


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

*OKAY GUYS. *
I need to calm down.
So here's what happened.
Since I had 30 minutes downtime, I decided to just boot up the game and reset for like five minutes to see how horrible it feels.
And on the very first reset...I see it. The dream map. Perfect peninsula, perfect spot, one of the two preferred map choices, dock on the right, long dock, airport in the perfect spot. I could not believe what I was seeing.
So of course, I flew in.
Fruit is...not peaches, but cherries. But the airport is blue (absolute requirement)!
So the only freaking thing that is not perfect on this map are the native fruits. The native flower - if I could see it correctly - is Windflowers, which I do like a lot. No big beach rocks, but that's something I can live with.
Granted, since it's day 1 I haven't seen the little beach in the top right or the right beach at all yet, but it looks great on the map.
Here it is, for those interested:




Guys, how do I stop being bothered by fruit! I can just replace them with peaches and it's not like I look at the passport ever. But it's irking me and I hate that it does because it really shouldn't and UGH someone hit me over the head. I feel like if I reset this map for the peaches, I don't deserve happiness at all, but it's already gnawing at my mind as a bother. Ughhhhhh I am so stupid and I hate myself.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Thair said:


> I've been following this thread for quite a while since I was super set on restarting my own island after 130h+ but for some reason, a week long break helped me deal with the hate I had for my layout and now I'm actually excited to try and make do with what I have (aka RS placement of doom - close to the beach and way too off-center from the airport. I don't doubt I'll restart my island sometimes in the future as I've always been a serial-restarting in all games I've ever played, but for now, I'll stick with my first island and see where it'll take me!
> 
> It sounds like you could really benefit from a break as well! Focussing on your health (both physical and mental) is a good idea and maybe you'll end up feeling more motivated to restart afterwards! Take however long you think you need - a few days, weeks, a month, or longer - you'll know when you feel up to returning to the game again.
> I wish there was a possibility for online save file transfers or something so a bunch of people could band together and help you find you perfect map ^^"


Thank you so much! I think I really pressure myself too much because of the events I'm missing and how much catching up I have to do (I start all my islands on April 8th, but don't wanna TT anymore). And yeah, it would be so nice to just be able to transfer maps...or, you know, not be subjected to RNG in the first place.
And it sounds like you have a really healthy look at your own game! I'm glad it works for you and that you don't seem bothered by the fact that down the line, you'll likely reset.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Dewasa said:


> Taking a break and limit your viewing of other islands on reddit/youtube can help self island burnout IMO.


Reddit and youtube are horrible and I avoided them like the plague because of it. Thankfully, I know what I want to do with my island. Will it look as cool as the reddit islands? Nope, but you know, that's okay. I know I am not good when it comes to imagining and creative planning. But I don't need an island worthy of a youtube video, I just need an island I put my heart into and which feels like home.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



OceanTyrant said:


> I too have stopped for almost a week or so . Hopefully i'll get back to actually starting a new game again and sticking with it.
> 
> Do get better soon and rest well !


I wish you the best of luck! Taking breaks really helps, I agree!
And thank you for the good wishes! I really appreciate it! <3

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Sheep Villager said:


> Definitely go for a break now, you sound like you're not having any fun with this and if you're burnt out on the story it might hinder your enjoyment of the game if you go back to resetting now and end up getting your ideal map. I'd say take the break until next week and then decide if you need an even longer one. The game isn't going to go anywhere.
> 
> Best of luck with getting your brace! You seem to be going through a lot of physical health stuff right now and I know it can take its own toll on both your mental and physical well-being.​


Well, it might be too late, lol. I'm not sure. 
But yeah, a break does sound good. But I honestly feel like TTing ruined a lot for me. I think the way to approach my "final" island is to not-TT, or at least not in a usual way. I think the way to go is to play normally until the storyline is done, even though I always start back in April, and once it's over and there's no new, daily things happening, to do 3-4 big jumps to "Event days". From what I've seen on youtube, May Day and the Museum tour thingy are both things that can easily be done in one day, so that would be two jumps and I think that should be fine to then catch up with real time.

Yeah, my health is sadly a bit stupid, though the brace has been planned for half a year, but I'm really scared of it because it's some special life-long thing and it'll also mean I'll have to get new grinding teeth guards and getting those right usually takes a lot of dentist trips for me. It's just a mess sometimes, lol. But thank you so much for being so kind and supportive and following this thread!


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> *OKAY GUYS. *
> I need to calm down.
> So here's what happened.
> Since I had 30 minutes downtime, I decided to just boot up the game and reset for like five minutes to see how horrible it feels.
> ...



Hey now! Take a deep breath, no need to be mean to yourself! No matter what you do right now it doesn't make you a bad human. Resetting or not resetting doesn't determine your worth.

I think it might be a good idea to take your time on this. Heck, you could even still go on that break until next week. Just save on this map and then spend time thinking about if you could live with cherries. If cherries aren't your least favorite fruit it's definitely worth considering.

Or if it would make it any easier I could come over and bring you loads of peaches so you could replace the cherries on day 1 so you could play the game while having peaches super early. If you want to get rid of the cherry trees I could bring over some axes for you too so you could replace them. Maybe see how doing something like that would make you feel about the island?​


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

HappyTails said:


> I was in reset hell a while back. I was looking for specific things and it took me a day or two for those to show up. Only things I wanted was a secret beach off to the side (makes it easier to make a path leading to it) and the river outlets on the bottom and right side.
> I finally found those in a map that shown up on day two of reset hell. The river is trash but until I unlock terraforming, I'm willing to deal with it for a while longer. Yeah, resetting is a nightmare, considering all the nonsense you have to go though with the names, and the talking and talking and the TALKING, and having to unlock everything again, resetting can be worth it in the end when you find the map you know you're going to love and stick with.
> 
> When I played New Leaf, I reset the game so much that I didn't even get to enjoy the actual game because I was always resetting and never progressed. I vowed to not let that happen with New Horizons. Also, setting some personal goals in the game helps. For instance when I reset, my personal goal was to save Bells, because I'm a notoriously bad spender in these games. I don't budget. And it might not be a lot, but I've already saved up 200,000 bells. I'm paying off projects and house loans very slowly and I find it a lot more fun when your striving for something. Your focus in on 'how can I achieve this goal I set for myself' not on 'I don't like the placement of this permanent structure, I'm going to reset' just to end up not liking something in your new map.


Yeeeeah, the airport talking is really, really bad, I feel like a lot could have been shortened (like just ask me what hemisphere I want instead of asking for my continent first). And I'm glad you got your island in the end! A lot of the rivers are really bad, I agree on that, but thankfully that can be changed, it's just the river mouths which are an issue. And I totally agree that resetting can be worth it!

And I am also bad with Bell management! Like, really bad. I spend SO MANY on useless stuff instead of saving up correctly, haha. Me not doing turnips adds to that. Also I really, really look forward to finally building my island on my perfect map. Like, I have so many goals, mainly making a living environment for all my villagers (each getting a HUGE garden around their house which is more like a themed area fitting them and their house) and it'll be so much fun. I've long picked out paths and all and I'm excited for that.


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> *OKAY GUYS. *
> I need to calm down.
> So here's what happened.
> Since I had 30 minutes downtime, I decided to just boot up the game and reset for like five minutes to see how horrible it feels.
> ...



Ahh this map is gorgeous! Cherries are beautiful and you should totally embrace them - I have peaches but my favourite are apples - however especially with perfect fruit not even being a thing in this (but regardless as I don't remember perfect peaches being particularly special-looking) - cherries make such a cute town fruit and I really like the way they look!! If it's the pink you like about peaches then the red of cherries will go well with pink shrubs and flowers (if anything better than with peaches because of the differing shades of pink vs peach)! Plus having all those cherry trees as your natural fruit could make that cherry blossom season all the more realistic (but for real just writing that I've realised how cool it'd actually be to have cherries as my fruit haha) Hope your health is okay <3


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Hey now! Take a deep breath, no need to be mean to yourself! No matter what you do right now it doesn't make you a bad human. Resetting or not resetting doesn't determine your worth.
> 
> I think it might be a good idea to take your time on this. Heck, you could even still go on that break until next week. Just save on this map and then spend time thinking about if you could live with cherries. If cherries aren't your least favorite fruit it's definitely worth considering.
> 
> Or if it would make it any easier I could come over and bring you loads of peaches so you could replace the cherries on day 1 so you could play the game while having peaches super early. If you want to get rid of the cherry trees I could bring over some axes for you too so you could replace them. Maybe see how doing something like that would make you feel about the island?​


Haha, thank you! I know I can take my time, all I need is to remember to keep the date on the 8th to avoid TTing. It's just...frustrating. It's frustrating because it's soooo close but that tiny, little bit makes me unable to fully embrace what is otherwise my perfect map. The thing is that cherries are actually my second favourite fruit, but that doesn't mean that much because I basically think that everything not-peach is pretty crappy lol. But cherries are definitely better than oranges and pears, which I dislike. 

Your offer is sooo kind! It's honestly the passport thing that bothers me since the cherries are marked there as an eternal flaw, haha. Your offer is so lovely! Even if I wanted, though - the airport is closed on day 1, so I can't have you or anyone else over.


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 28, 2020)

Plus if you're bad with in-game bells and you're cool with it, I made a load on here selling TBT! I figured I'd still earnt it


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

IndiaHawker said:


> Ahh this map is gorgeous! Cherries are beautiful and you should totally embrace them - I have peaches but my favourite are apples - however especially with perfect fruit not even being a thing in this (but regardless as I don't remember perfect peaches being particularly special-looking) - cherries make such a cute town fruit and I really like the way they look!! If it's the pink you like about peaches then the red of cherries will go well with pink shrubs and flowers (if anything better than with peaches because of the differing shades of pink vs peach)! Plus having all those cherry trees as your natural fruit could make that cherry blossom season all the more realistic (but for real just writing that I've realised how cool it'd actually be to have cherries as my fruit haha) Hope your health is okay <3


Wait, was the article I read about perfect fruit being implemented in the future a lie? Because I read that and I love the perfect, golden peaches so much!
I love the peaches for their looks, their color (as my island will be full of purple and pink flowers) and just how they...I dunno, fill up the trees? Like, they just have such a good size! I find the apples too bulky, for example. But yeah, given how I love cherry blossom season, you definitely have a point with that, especially since my lower area of the island is supposed to be an eastern-inspired town. But for color aesthetics, everything will have to be peaches anyway, lol. But I definitely love your point of view and you are really right with all of it. I really shouldn't be bothered by the fruit and I dislike that I am. And thank you for asking, my health is okay, don't have the test results from my endoscopy yet though.

When it comes to bells, I honestly don't mind slow grinding and I am also trading here a lot, so that'll work out. I don't mind grinding at all, actually working towards things is what keeps the game fun. If I could just have everything I wanted at once, I would be bored a lot sooner, after all!


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Haha, thank you! I know I can take my time, all I need is to remember to keep the date on the 8th to avoid TTing. It's just...frustrating. It's frustrating because it's soooo close but that tiny, little bit makes me unable to fully embrace what is otherwise my perfect map. The thing is that cherries are actually my second favourite fruit, but that doesn't mean that much because I basically think that everything not-peach is pretty crappy lol. But cherries are definitely better than oranges and pears, which I dislike.
> 
> Your offer is sooo kind! It's honestly the passport thing that bothers me since the cherries are marked there as an eternal flaw, haha. Your offer is so lovely! Even if I wanted, though - the airport is closed on day 1, so I can't have you or anyone else over.



Well if after thinking you do end up keeping the island and want a big ol' pile of peaches delivered to you just let me know. I'm online pretty often. I actually forgot the first day has a closed air port.

Do you also happen to have a source for the perfect fruit article? I don't recall bumping in to it before and couldn't find anything when googling.​


----------



## Fey (May 28, 2020)

Your new map looks incredible! There are only a few Islands that—from the start—give off a very “special” feeling to me. Something about the geography looks unique, like it’s a place meant to be. Your current map is one of those rare Islands! That’s my honest option, at least.

Now, as far as the fruit goes. I don’t know if this will help you, but hear me out. In English, the phrase “to cherry pick” refers to  choosing only the best, while ignoring the rest. This is exactly what you’ve done to find this Island! From countless options, you’ve selected all the perfect features! Doesn’t that make cherries the right fruit to start with? It can be a symbol of your success—of all the hard work, the determination you had, and ultimate payoff. Be proud of that cherry on the passport, because if you keep this Island, it also symbolizes growth. It shows your confidence in having found the right map. Be proud, and then go and make your Island whatever you want it to be. With Peaches and everything!


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Wait, was the article I read about perfect fruit being implemented in the future a lie? Because I read that and I love the perfect, golden peaches so much!
> I love the peaches for their looks, their color (as my island will be full of purple and pink flowers) and just how they...I dunno, fill up the trees? Like, they just have such a good size! I find the apples too bulky, for example. But yeah, given how I love cherry blossom season, you definitely have a point with that, especially since my lower area of the island is supposed to be an eastern-inspired town. But for color aesthetics, everything will have to be peaches anyway, lol. But I definitely love your point of view and you are really right with all of it. I really shouldn't be bothered by the fruit and I dislike that I am. And thank you for asking, my health is okay, don't have the test results from my endoscopy yet though.
> 
> When it comes to bells, I honestly don't mind slow grinding and I am also trading here a lot, so that'll work out. I don't mind grinding at all, actually working towards things is what keeps the game fun. If I could just have everything I wanted at once, I would be bored a lot sooner, after all!



Oh I didn't know about the article! Far as I've read it's 'unconfirmed' but I haven't read a great deal or been keeping in touch with recent news! However it wouldn't surprise me if they make all perfect fruits available to get this time around like in WW, especially with the feature of being able to dig up entire trees - plus I've noticed other things that I think are there to make islands more equal, like all grass being triangle, and cliffs being customizable. I hope you can embrace the cherries, and as someone else said, don't be too hard on yourself or berate yourself if you feel you have to reset. I'd totally keep it, though!! I do totally agree with what you said about not testing islands till you unlock everything - can imagine that would really burn you out!!

Good luck with the endoscopy and glad your health is okay <3


----------



## Dewasa (May 28, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> Reddit towns have me questioning my sanity


I think the worse part is when you view something awesome on someone else's town and then you incorporate it onto your island, then you watch/look at something else and think that it's even better, then you are in this endless cycle, lol. Thankful that I am past that stage because I was getting super frustrated.


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Well if after thinking you do end up keeping the island and want a big ol' pile of peaches delivered to you just let me know. I'm online pretty often. I actually forgot the first day has a closed air port.
> 
> Do you also happen to have a source for the perfect fruit article? I don't recall bumping in to it before and couldn't find anything when googling.​


Thank you so much! I think what I will definitely do is playing until the second day since Mom delivers a letter with the sister fruit then. If the sister fruit is peaches, then I would actually even have my own source of them with mystery island tours. Still doesn't fix the passport, though. Do you guys often look up the passports of others? I always do when I visit someone to see what they wrote in there, which is probably why it matters to me what's printed in there.

Okay I just looked it up in my dictionary and apparently article is only used for printed stuff and not informative videos. Dang, English. I heard it in a youtube video where they talked about datamining and how they found that updates for three years are planned and stuff like that. It was actually quite a few days back (maybe up to two weeks?), if I end up finding it again I'll link it. I remember watching several videos when the updates-for-three-years thing was confirmed and it was in one of them.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Fey said:


> Your new map looks incredible! There are only a few Islands that—from the start—give off a very “special” feeling to me. Something about the geography looks unique, like it’s a place meant to be. Your current map is one of those rare Islands! That’s my honest option, at least.
> 
> Now, as far as the fruit goes. I don’t know if this will help you, but hear me out. In English, the phrase “to cherry pick” refers to  choosing only the best, while ignoring the rest. This is exactly what you’ve done to find this Island! From countless options, you’ve selected all the perfect features! Doesn’t that make cherries the right fruit to start with? It can be a symbol of your success—of all the hard work, the determination you had, and ultimate payoff. Be proud of that cherry on the passport, because if you keep this Island, it also symbolizes growth. It shows your confidence in having found the right map. Be proud, and then go and make your Island whatever you want it to be. With Peaches and everything!


I know, everything but the fruit is perfect! It just is! This is, with the exception of the cherries (and maybe the beach rocks but those aren't that important to me and I think I got the "magical rocks" again where you can jump from one to the other but not back lol), really the map I had been looking for. It's THE map. 
And I do love your way of justifying the cherries so very much! I do feel like this map was sort of meant to be because dang, ONE reset and there it was! It honestly is just my OCD messing with me and that sucks because I don't like my disabilities interfering with my gaming time much. At this point, this is just me vs. my illness and not me being nitpicky and that sucks because you and everyone else is so right. I love your point of view, I love the point of view of me wanting an asian area with actual cherry blossom areas so cherries fit, I love all of those. I just...need to beat my OCD. Ugh.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



IndiaHawker said:


> Oh I didn't know about the article! Far as I've read it's 'unconfirmed' but I haven't read a great deal or been keeping in touch with recent news! However it wouldn't surprise me if they make all perfect fruits available to get this time around like in WW, especially with the feature of being able to dig up entire trees - plus I've noticed other things that I think are there to make islands more equal, like all grass being triangle, and cliffs being customizable. I hope you can embrace the cherries, and as someone else said, don't be too hard on yourself or berate yourself if you feel you have to reset. I'd totally keep it, though!! I do totally agree with what you said about not testing islands till you unlock everything - can imagine that would really burn you out!!
> 
> Good luck with the endoscopy and glad your health is okay <3


I don't remember WW at all...but you do have a good point when it comes to moving trees, though is it actually possible to bring trees to other islands and plant them there? I never tried, my friends and I usually just traded flowers. Though I could also see the fruits just turning from perfect to normal when brought to another island... it's all guesswork at this point. 
And thank you so much, I know I shouldn't be upset with myself over a game. I just hate my OCD a lot, given how much it already affects me in real life and how dumb it is that it now also affects me in enjoying this game because I should be excited and soooo happy about this map instead of being utterly frustrated with myself.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Dewasa said:


> I think the worse part is when you view something awesome on someone else's town and then you incorporate it onto your island, then you watch/look at something else and think that it's even better, then you are in this endless cycle, lol. Thankful that I am past that stage because I was getting super frustrated.


OMG I had that on my first island. I saw a reddit post about a duck pond and I tried to make one similiar to it and it didn't fit well (space issues) and just looked back and I got upset and that was when I stopped looking at reddit stuff haha. Not that I ever really did, it was a post I found when looking up custom path designs. And it's really an endless cycle because there's so many cool things posted everywhere. A lot of my friends who have twitter post screenshots and I always get jealous and they aren't even the best of the best, I am just not very good at all.


----------



## Epod (May 28, 2020)

I've been following this thread and really rooting for you and everyone else who is stuck resetting! I think I would recommend at this point taking a break and then seeing how you feel in a week or so. It sounds like that map is excellent, almost perfect for what you are looking for. Fruit trees can be changed, while the layout and colour of the airport cannot. This realistically might be the closest you are likely to get to your perfect map, given how many different possible islands there are, unless you spend a long long time continuing to reset. 

After a break it may well be that the problem of cherries over peaches feels far more surmountable. I'm also happy bringing over lots of peaches if that is helpful - lmk and I will save them up. Good luck and try to be kind to yourself 

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020

Also, just read your latest post, OCD can be a really difficult thing to manage, especially if it's become something that's become outcome focused and where you have really specific requirements. I hope you're okay, and hopefully this is a map you can fall in love with and join us in really enjoying the gameplay and villagers and island design etc, it's a great game!


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

oh god you’re really putting yourself through HELL


----------



## Fey (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I just...need to beat my OCD. Ugh.



Beat it! From personal experience, my advice is to beat it down and _smash it into a million pieces_. It’s so so hard, but it’s the only way forward. It took me a while to fully understand that not giving into my obsessive thoughts and compulsions was the right thing to do. OCD has such a powerful hold on us. When I first stopped giving in to it, I was crying and shaking in disbelief, actually asking “do I really not need to do this? Is this really ok?” But it really is ok! I’m sorry if I’m oversharing, I know this isn’t about me—but you’ll be ok. The cherries are ok. Your Island will be great!

If you can’t keep it that’s alright too, and there’s no shame in it. But I think you deserve to give it—and more importantly yourself—the chance ♥


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thank you so much! I think what I will definitely do is playing until the second day since Mom delivers a letter with the sister fruit then. If the sister fruit is peaches, then I would actually even have my own source of them with mystery island tours. Still doesn't fix the passport, though. Do you guys often look up the passports of others? I always do when I visit someone to see what they wrote in there, which is probably why it matters to me what's printed in there.
> 
> Okay I just looked it up in my dictionary and apparently article is only used for printed stuff and not informative videos. Dang, English. I heard it in a youtube video where they talked about datamining and how they found that updates for three years are planned and stuff like that. It was actually quite a few days back (maybe up to two weeks?), if I end up finding it again I'll link it. I remember watching several videos when the updates-for-three-years thing was confirmed and it was in one of them.
> 
> ...



Can't confirm about trees as I don't often connect with others except for trading! But I can't see why it wouldn't work that way!

I get it though, my OCD tends to play into all aspects of life that I care about it! Some don't seem to realise how it can work like that but it sure can and it's so frustrating sometimes!! Maybe if you can accept the cherries they could be a symbol for you as the first step to putting your foot down to the OCD? Think cherries could look great on a flag too - peaches look a bit like butts anyway hahah! You totally can be excited about this map


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

Epod said:


> I've been following this thread and really rooting for you and everyone else who is stuck resetting! I think I would recommend at this point taking a break and then seeing how you feel in a week or so. It sounds like that map is excellent, almost perfect for what you are looking for. Fruit trees can be changed, while the layout and colour of the airport cannot. This realistically might be the closest you are likely to get to your perfect map, given how many different possible islands there are, unless you spend a long long time continuing to reset.
> 
> After a break it may well be that the problem of cherries over peaches feels far more surmountable. I'm also happy bringing over lots of peaches if that is helpful - lmk and I will save them up. Good luck and try to be kind to yourself
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Maybe a break is indeed what I need, though thanks to my OCD I doubt that the peach-issue will ever disappear or change. I fully agree that fruits are far less important than the airport color and if we'd know at this point that perfect fruits will never happen, it wouldn't be as hard (but still hard), but perfect peaches are really important to me because they were in New Leaf the only perfect fruits I liked and actually found gorgeous while the rest was very...not awesome lol.

I am so, so grateful that you and others just offer to bring me peaches! I usually don't even plant more than three of each fruit (though I don't know yet how many trees I will actually have in the city area of my island...if I ever get to build it...). And I agree that fruits are the second least important "permanent" thing (only flowers are less important since they don't show up on your passport anywhere), at least at the moment without perfect fruit and that resetting to find this island again would take ages, if it would happen at all. 

My OCD is sadly a really bad thing, I am considered disabled because of it and would actually be eligible for brain surgery because I got it really, really bad, so it's not just a thing I'm saying like many others do in half jest. It's a bad illness, but normally it never bothered me in games before. I do miss the game - like, actually playing and experiencing the game, not TTing to quickly unlock island designer to test things over and over - and want to play the game "like intended" so badly again! But I just...want my perfect island which I embrace right from the beginning and the cherries kind of prevent me from doing it with this map and that upsets me so, so much because that's not how I want to feel about the game.

But ugh, I feel like my last posts are just whining and I dislike that, too. This is supposed to be a motivational thread for those who are resetting, not me whining about my OCD all the time. Though I suppose me being in this spot for the third time now means that I am actually pretty lucky at resetting, haha.


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 28, 2020)

Dewasa said:


> I think the worse part is when you view something awesome on someone else's town and then you incorporate it onto your island, then you watch/look at something else and think that it's even better, then you are in this endless cycle, lol. Thankful that I am past that stage because I was getting super frustrated.


The only thing is that i'm all over the AC world for stalk market trades


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> Beat it! From personal experience, my advice is to beat it down and _smash it into a million pieces_. It’s so so hard, but it’s the only way forward. It took me a while to fully understand that not giving into my obsessive thoughts and compulsions was the right thing to do. OCD has such a powerful hold on us. When I first stopped giving in to it, I was crying and shaking in disbelief, actually asking “do I really not need to do this? Is this really ok?” But it really is ok! I’m sorry if I’m oversharing, I know this isn’t about me—but you’ll be ok. The cherries are ok. Your Island will be great!
> 
> If you can’t keep it that’s alright to, and there’s no shame in it. But I think you deserve to give it—and more importantly yourself—the chance ♥


I know this is how OCD is supposed to be treated, but after 17 years with it and every doctor at this point telling me that the only thing that can help me is brain surgery, it's kind of...giving me a "well, I tried for almost two decades, guess I have to live with it if I don't wanna get cut open" mentality. And no, it's not oversharing, I think it's really, really awesome that you are so strong at beating it! 
I know the cherries are okay. It's just a game. I know I would have a fantastic island. I would hate all the island tours with all the cherries everywhere, but after getting all my dreamies there would be no need for tours anymore, either. I know that. And honestly everyone here is so, so, so kind to me and understanding and patient with me! A part of me actually wishes you would all tell me how dumb I would be if I would reset again to motivate me not to do it, lol.
The thing is: If we ever get perfect fruits and they work like in New Leaf (so only your native fruit can be perfect) and I have cherries, I know I would...just stop playing. Like, for good. Because I would not want to reset again after putting hundreds of hours into an island - there would be ZERO motivation for that - but I love, love, love perfect peaches so so much. And I'm afraid of that fate. Though, to be honest, the passport thing bothers me even without the perfect fruit thing lol. It's all OCD when in reality it's just a bunch of pixels that don't matter and don't even impact game play like the river mouths and peninsula with their placement do.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



IndiaHawker said:


> Can't confirm about trees as I don't often connect with others except for trading! But I can't see why it wouldn't work that way!
> 
> I get it though, my OCD tends to play into all aspects of life that I care about it! Some don't seem to realise how it can work like that but it sure can and it's so frustrating sometimes!! Maybe if you can accept the cherries they could be a symbol for you as the first step to putting your foot down to the OCD? Think cherries could look great on a flag too - peaches look a bit like butts anyway hahah! You totally can be excited about this map


Haha my flag is always a hydrangea since they're my favourite flower ever (well, they're not really flowers, I guess, but I love them and their colors). And I would loooove to beat my OCD, though I dunno about making a game I want to enjoy in my free time an actual battlefield against my illness. When it comes to the butt-ness, I really thought that in NL, too, but I find the peaches in NH less...butt-y. Lol. I think out of all the fruits, the peaches look the most like the real deal which really lessens the butt-ness for me. But(t) I definitely see where you are coming from, the jokes about the peaches basically exist in AC for as long as I remember.


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thank you so much! Maybe a break is indeed what I need, though thanks to my OCD I doubt that the peach-issue will ever disappear or change. I fully agree that fruits are far less important than the airport color and if we'd know at this point that perfect fruits will never happen, it wouldn't be as hard (but still hard), but perfect peaches are really important to me because they were in New Leaf the only perfect fruits I liked and actually found gorgeous while the rest was very...not awesome lol.
> 
> I am so, so grateful that you and others just offer to bring me peaches! I usually don't even plant more than three of each fruit (though I don't know yet how many trees I will actually have in the city area of my island...if I ever get to build it...). And I agree that fruits are the second least important "permanent" thing (only flowers are less important since they don't show up on your passport anywhere), at least at the moment without perfect fruit and that resetting to find this island again would take ages, if it would happen at all.
> 
> ...



I feel for you so much because I get it, I really really get it. For me my OCD isn't 'stereotypical' so for a long time I didn't realise what it was and thought I was abnormal. From everything I've heard NO-ONE is treatment-resistant and you can get better with a combination of CBT (cognitive behavioural therapy), ERP (exposure response prevention AKA exposure therapy), and some commitment on your part. Please PM me if you like and I'm always happy to help and I can link you to a group on FB run by a therapist who many swear by - I can't afford to try him myself but if I could I would, plus the community has helped so much with accepting and dealing with stuff to move forward.

Not whining at all. We're a positive, awesome, helpful community from what I've experienced and hopefully a helpful outlet too  Please feel free to PM me if you need a chat, I get it <3


----------



## Fey (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I know this is how OCD is supposed to be treated, but after 17 years with it and every doctor at this point telling me that the only thing that can help me is brain surgery, it's kind of...giving me a "well, I tried for almost two decades, guess I have to live with it if I don't wanna get cut open" mentality. And no, it's not oversharing, I think it's really, really awesome that you are so strong at beating it!
> I know the cherries are okay. It's just a game. I know I would have a fantastic island. I would hate all the island tours with all the cherries everywhere, but after getting all my dreamies there would be no need for tours anymore, either. I know that. And honestly everyone here is so, so, so kind to me and understanding and patient with me! A part of me actually wishes you would all tell me how dumb I would be if I would reset again to motivate me not to do it, lol.
> The thing is: If we ever get perfect fruits and they work like in New Leaf (so only your native fruit can be perfect) and I have cherries, I know I would...just stop playing. Like, for good. Because I would not want to reset again after putting hundreds of hours into an island - there would be ZERO motivation for that - but I love, love, love perfect peaches so so much. And I'm afraid of that fate. Though, to be honest, the passport thing bothers me even without the perfect fruit thing lol. It's all OCD when in reality it's just a bunch of pixels that don't matter and don't even impact game play like the river mouths and peninsula with their placement do.



That...really sucks. About the doctors, and the surgery. I didn’t even know that was a possibility—but would’ve definitely considered it a few years ago if it was an option for me. 

Anyway, I get it. About the passport, and the Island Tours, and just the knowledge that it’s not exactly what you wanted. I’d have a few ideas of how you could approach this Island or even more resetting, but I don’t want to push anything. Just know that you can always reach out to me—I might not be able to help, but I’ll at least understand.


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 28, 2020)

My worst period of OCD was having to write over 100 mostly mundane thoughts down every day, at first I'd memorize them to write in a book, then write on my phone to copy into book which I dreaded as I'd have to go over and over the words to make sure I'd copied them right. Then I just saved them on my phone which helped but at it's worst I'd have to pop into the toilet or subtly get my phone out at work to do it. I remember making up tunes to sing my intrusive thoughts to so I'd remember them and then more and more would pile up and I couldn't resist writing them down. I fully believe that the first step to recovering from that was the day I pressed the wrong button and accidentally deleted every mundane and somewhat important thought from the day. It was an accidental form of exposure therapy and was flat out terrifying at the time, I didn't know how to feel and just felt totally lost when it happened. But it helped. Embrace those cherries if you can <3


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

IndiaHawker said:


> I feel for you so much because I get it, I really really get it. For me my OCD isn't 'stereotypical' so for a long time I didn't realise what it was and thought I was abnormal. From everything I've heard NO-ONE is treatment-resistant and you can get better with a combination of CBT (cognitive behavioural therapy), ERP (exposure response prevention AKA exposure therapy), and some commitment on your part. Please PM me if you like and I'm always happy to help and I can link you to a group on FB run by a therapist who many swear by - I can't afford to try him myself but if I could I would, plus the community has helped so much with accepting and dealing with stuff to move forward.
> 
> Not whining at all. We're a positive, awesome, helpful community from what I've experienced and hopefully a helpful outlet too  Please feel free to PM me if you need a chat, I get it <3


Yeah, my main issue is that the typical OCD meds have too many side effects. I tried ERP and that lead to a suicide attempt and so that's a hard no, too. I'm currently in CBT for some other issues after being stuck in a house fire twice, maybe I can learn something useful when it comes to OCD there, too, but yeah...it just kinda sucks for me. I've spent two years in hospital and around eight with therapists, so it's not like I didn't try. But uh, yeah, this is getting very off-topic from AC and kinda dark, so maybe we should get back to discussing about perfect fruits which look like butts LMAO. 
I do really appreciate the community here, though! It's really awesome! <3 And thank you so much for the kind offer!

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Fey said:


> That...really sucks. About the doctors, and the surgery. I didn’t even know that was a possibility—but would’ve definitely considered it a few years ago if it was an option for me.
> 
> Anyway, I get it. About the passport, and the Island Tours, and just the knowledge that it’s not exactly what you wanted. I’d have a few ideas of how you could approach this Island or even more resetting, but I don’t want to push anything. Just know that you can always reach out to me—I might not be able to help, but I’ll at least understand.


Yeah, surgery is an option, but it comes with really big risks (permanent stuttering, personality changes...) and you need to undergo surgery again every few years as the electric device needs to be recharged. Also there will be wires through your whole neck and all and I just...find that all scary.

I would definitely appreciate more ideas of accepting this island. Not gonna lie, I didn't have fun with the game in the last month since I deleted my first island. I also didn't hate it or anything, but not having fun with something I did for several hundred hours makes me feel really...I dunno, close to just being done since I have a lot of other games I could play in my free time. I honestly don't know how much interest in resetting I still have in me. Not because I dislike it, just because I have only limited time and so many really fun things to do and while resetting is okay, I could do something more-fun. I do kinda feel like deleting this island comes with the very considerable risk of just being done with the game at this point. But I also feel like keeping this island comes with the same risk as I would obviously invest a lot of time in it and deleting it again when frustration about cherries runs too high would definitely mean me stopping. The implementation of perfect fruits would 100% make me stop without peaches as native fruit, though... I just...don't know.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



IndiaHawker said:


> My worst period of OCD was having to write over 100 mostly mundane thoughts down every day, at first I'd memorize them to write in a book, then write on my phone to copy into book which I dreaded as I'd have to go over and over the words to make sure I'd copied them right. Then I just saved them on my phone which helped but at it's worst I'd have to pop into the toilet or subtly get my phone out at work to do it. I remember making up tunes to sing my intrusive thoughts to so I'd remember them and then more and more would pile up and I couldn't resist writing them down. I fully believe that the first step to recovering from that was the day I pressed the wrong button and accidentally deleted every mundane and somewhat important thought from the day. It was an accidental form of exposure therapy and was flat out terrifying at the time, I didn't know how to feel and just felt totally lost when it happened. But it helped. Embrace those cherries if you can <3


Before my first hospital visit I had 20 hours of OCD each day and not even time to sleep or eat, so that...sucked and I know how bad it can be. I had some period where I had to write and draw a certain image every day, too, so I totally understand what you mean. These days I have this with setting my alarm clock over and over still. I am really proud of you for not breaking down when you had your mess-up moment and actually coming out stronger! 
I want to embrace the cherries! I really do! Uggh I wish I could...


----------



## Fey (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I would definitely appreciate more ideas of accepting this island. Not gonna lie, I didn't have fun with the game in the last month since I deleted my first island. I also didn't hate it or anything, but not having fun with something I did for several hundred hours makes me feel really...I dunno, close to just being done since I have a lot of other games I could play in my free time. I honestly don't know how much interest in resetting I still have in me. Not because I dislike it, just because I have only limited time and so many really fun things to do and while resetting is okay, I could do something more-fun. I do kinda feel like deleting this island comes with the very considerable risk of just being done with the game at this point. But I also feel like keeping this island comes with the same risk as I would obviously invest a lot of time in it and deleting it again when frustration about cherries runs too high would definitely mean me stopping. The implementation of perfect fruits would 100% make me stop without peaches as native fruit, though... I just...don't know



My primary advice is to not reset your Island. It sounds like you’re really at a breaking point with the game—and by that I mean that you really might break away from the game entirely if you delete this map.

For now, I recommend you keep the Island. I’d even say keep it, but don’t play much just yet. Take a step away. Take a few days, maybe even weeks, to see how you feel. If you go into the game with too many doubts about the fruit, it’ll probably make it that much harder to go on with it. I think you’re doing the right thing actually—trying to figure out ways to accept it first, before getting started properly. The trick is to change your mindset—not the Island itself. You have however long you need to try this.

While taking the break, try focusing on other aspects of the Island. Enjoy your map, take in the features. Think about your two starters—who are they btw? Engage with the game in some way disconnected from the stress and the fruit frustration.


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> My primary advice is to not reset your Island. It sounds like you’re really at a breaking point with the game—and by that I mean that you really might break away from the game entirely if you delete this map.
> 
> For now, I recommend you keep the Island. I’d even say keep it, but don’t play much just yet. Take a step away. Take a few days, maybe even weeks, to see how you feel. If you go into the game with too many doubts about the fruit, it’ll probably make it that much harder to go on with it. I think you’re doing the right thing actually—trying to figure out ways to accept it first, before getting started properly. The trick is to change your mindset—not the Island itself. You have however long you need to try this.
> 
> While taking the break, try focusing on other aspects of the Island. Enjoy your map, take in the features. Think about your two starters—who are they btw? Engage with the game in some way disconnected from the stress and the fruit frustration.


My two starters are Sterling and Plucky. Neither of them are dreamies, but I do think Sterling is funny. Plucky is...not exactly my favourite, but the truth is that I actually prefer villagers I don't like as the "first five" since their houses are messed up and so I prefer them leaving anyway. 

I think your primary advice is sound. I should definitely give the island a chance, but not in the "TTing-for-designer" purpose, but more in a general sense. While I usually spend a lot of time on the first day because there's no egg day mess yet (started on April 8th again), I do want to know what my sister fruit is and also get a look at the beach in the top right with the pole. I'll definitely shake off and sell every single cherry, though. I feel like the only way I could ever accept this island is through total denial and cherry replacement. 

The thing is that I don't think it'll ever get easier for me to accept an imperfect map. After I got my last testing island, I took a few days off now until after my endoscopy and the result was that it was all the time on my mind that I still had to make a decision about keeping/testing/resetting. I am very, very rubbish at decision-making and constantly mull things over until matters are settled, so these breaks are never really relaxing for me. If I would delete the island now, I could easily take a relaxed month off since there's nothing to decide and only resetting to come back to, but so I'd constantly remind myself of it.

I think the second day is pretty important on the island. If the sister flower is Hyacinths and I have a Windflower/Hyacinths combination, that's pretty huge for me as I love Hyacinths and seeing them on mystery island tours might make seeing cherries everywhere more bearable. I feel like I should collect 5-6 cherry blossom recipes on day one to have a good start, then let day 2 happen and maybe have someone send me a ladder or something so that I can explore the whole island fully. While everything would get terraformed, without TT I would be stuck for a few weeks with the current layout, after all. Basically I wanna make an informed decision, maybe go on an island tour or two, and then see how it feels and I think I should do that before taking a break because otherwise I'll take a break, then check day 2 and need another break to think about everything. 

I do feel time pressure, though, because of more and more events happening and requiring more and more TTing to keep up. I'm not a fan of that. Maybe always starting back in April is a mistake, but I just love the cherry blossom stuff so, so much.


----------



## Epod (May 28, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your struggle with OCD, my heart goes out to you and I wish you luck with it and with your happiness and health! Let us know as a community if there is anything small we can do within this game to help make animal crossing at least a little happy place.

It sounds, at the moment, like the constant resetting is preventing the game from even having a chance at being a little happy place. In terms of accepting your island my advice would be to give it a bit of a go. As Fey said above, try as much as is possible (and I realise it may not be possible) to focus on everything else about your island apart from the fruits. Which villagers might you enjoy having? What kind of decorations might you put in your house? How might you use the custom paths to make something fun somewhere on your island? etc etc. The perfect fruit might happen and you can cross that bridge if it does, but equally it might not! Or it might return in a format where through trading you can have perfect fruits that are non-native to your island. We don't know yet. My advice, therefore, would be to give this island a go (maybe after a little break if you feel it could be of any benefit whatsoever) and see how you find it. As you said, it does sound like you're on the verge of just giving up with the game as your recent experiences have not been enjoyable or relaxing. Hopefully you can get some (or hopefully lots) of enjoyment from this island, which looks great and has lots of strengths/positives. 

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

Epod said:


> Sorry to hear about your struggle with OCD, my heart goes out to you and I wish you luck with it and with your happiness and health! Let us know as a community if there is anything small we can do within this game to help make animal crossing at least a little happy place.
> 
> It sounds, at the moment, like the constant resetting is preventing the game from even having a chance at being a little happy place. In terms of accepting your island my advice would be to give it a bit of a go. As Fey said above, try as much as is possible (and I realise it may not be possible) to focus on everything else about your island apart from the fruits. Which villagers might you enjoy having? What kind of decorations might you put in your house? How might you use the custom paths to make something fun somewhere on your island? etc etc. The perfect fruit might happen and you can cross that bridge if it does, but equally it might not! Or it might return in a format where through trading you can have perfect fruits that are non-native to your island. We don't know yet. My advice, therefore, would be to give this island a go (maybe after a little break if you feel it could be of any benefit whatsoever) and see how you find it. As you said, it does sound like you're on the verge of just giving up with the game as your recent experiences have not been enjoyable or relaxing. Hopefully you can get some (or hopefully lots) of enjoyment from this island, which looks great and has lots of strengths/positives.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted


Thank you so much for your kind words! I made this thread basically as a motivational place for myself and it has evolved into so much support despite me seemingly never ending my struggle! 

I definitely will give the island a chance. On whatever island I will keep, I will gather all the cherry blossom recipes anyway, so I will spend quite a bit of time on the first few days and we will see if this leads me to feeling more at home on this island or if the feeling of it not being perfect will linger just as badly. Custom fruits will end my playtime on this island and NH for good if I keep this island and only native fruits will be perfect and that sucks because I don't like some maybe-dealbreaker like that dangled above my head as it would constantly remind me of the cherry-issue. I'm not a fan of such uncertainties and while it indeed might never happen, it makes keeping this island feel "not safe" and I feel anxious about it. That's not a good thing to feel and it might honestly be the biggest issue this is causing me. But you're right and I think it's right now likely between playing this island or giving up on AC at least for the very forseeable future, if not for good. I have close to 300 hours clocked into NH now and at least half of that is island testing and resetting, so while I got quite a lot of gametime out of the game and it was well worth its money, it's obviously not exactly the perfect fun-to-"work" ratio. 

But thank you so much again! <3 Honestly, the chance of me resetting the island are very likely bigger than me keeping it, but I'll do my best.


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 28, 2020)

Would you mind if I private messaged you?


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

IndiaHawker said:


> Would you mind if I private messaged you?


Of course I wouldn't mind, though I'm about to head to bed now since it's almost midnight here and I'm usually a bit slow when it comes to responding to PMs in the first place. If you don't mind that and timezone differences, then feel free to PM me.


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Of course I wouldn't mind, though I'm about to head to bed now since it's almost midnight here and I'm usually a bit slow when it comes to responding to PMs in the first place. If you don't mind that and timezone differences, then feel free to PM me.



Haha it's no problem at all - I am the queen of slow replies so no pressure to reply quickly  Just I feel I can relate so much and hope I can help in even the smallest of ways! Will message you soon, in the process of trying to resolve a horrendous neckache!!


----------



## misstayleigh (May 28, 2020)

awww Sheba!! I'm sorry to see you didn't end up finding an island you loved  here to give you encouragement & keep company while you look haha. you'll get it!!


----------



## Dewasa (May 28, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> The only thing is that i'm all over the AC world for stalk market trades


Ouch, yah, you'll get trapped real good, haha. I was selling some turnips and visited an island that had a super streamlined way of having visitors come to sell and tip. I then started to think about how awesome it would be to do that in my island, but get this...I don't even host these types of events, so why was I even thinking that??? LOLOL


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 28, 2020)

Same!!! I usually just travel, but some set ups are making me second guess


----------



## RiceBunny (May 28, 2020)

Fruit is important, not just for the passport, but if they bring back perfect fruit and it’s dependent on native fruit just like previous games, then you’ll want to reset again; unless you like how perfect cherries look. Keep calm and stay focused on the things that matter to you most


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

IndiaHawker said:


> Haha it's no problem at all - I am the queen of slow replies so no pressure to reply quickly  Just I feel I can relate so much and hope I can help in even the smallest of ways! Will message you soon, in the process of trying to resolve a horrendous neckache!!


Hope you feel better soon, I look forward to your PM! 



misstayleigh said:


> awww Sheba!! I'm sorry to see you didn't end up finding an island you loved  here to give you encouragement & keep company while you look haha. you'll get it!!


I haven't decided yet if I'll ditch my latest, very lucky but not-perfect find, but yeah...I said no more compromises several times, then always compromised and it never stuck.  Thank you for the encouragement! Not sure what I will do at this point - from resetting to keeping the island while being not happy with it to stopping playing alltogether, everything is possible right now as I find the endless repeating of semi-perfect island very exhausting and somehow feel at this point as if I should really settle for something non-perfect even if it makes me unhappy.



RiceBunny said:


> Fruit is important, not just for the passport, but if they bring back perfect fruit and it’s dependent on native fruit just like previous games, then you’ll want to reset again; unless you like how perfect cherries look. Keep calm and stay focused on the things that matter to you most


That is exactly what is going through my mind. I just went back to the wiki and checked the NL perfect fruit images and also checked in Pocket Camp. Cherries might be my second favourite fruit normally, but when it comes to perfect fruit, I really only dislike perfect oranges more than perfect cherries. While these are all the "old" fruit graphics, I don't think they would change the golden color of the perfect peaches and I loooove those. But regaining this otherwise absolutely perfect island is...basically impossible. Or, at the very least, not probable. 
Doing the math again:
(2/93) * (1/2) * (1/2) * (1/2) * (1/7) * (2/5) * (1/4) * (1/5) * 100 = 0,003%
(Map options I would take for sure * Dock position * Dock size * Airport position * Peninsula spot * Peninsula shape * Airport color * Fruit * 100)
Yep, the chance to get a perfect map with absolutely everything that matters to me is 0,003%. That is...not much. Finding out that peninsula shape unfortunately also matters when it comes to defining how big the little beach when placing the peninsula in the corner is has knocked my chances waaay further down. There is a third map I would still take but it's less ideal (two south exits instead of a west one), but it's not upping the chances a lot.


----------



## fairyring (May 28, 2020)

i don't get the point of resetting for fruit or flowers at ALL since you eventually get all of them and it doesn't matter lmao why drive yourself crazy for nothing??? i guess if you NEED your possibly eventual perfect fruit to be a certain one but even then if everything else is perfect it seems a waste of time imo.

the things you can't change like RS, airport, river mouths etc i understand resetting for if you just can't make it work!


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

fairyring said:


> i don't get the point of resetting for fruit or flowers at ALL since you eventually get all of them and it doesn't matter lmao why drive yourself crazy for nothing??? i guess if you NEED your possibly eventual perfect fruit to be a certain one but even then if everything else is perfect it seems a waste of time imo.
> 
> the things you can't change like RS, airport, river mouths etc i understand resetting for if you just can't make it work!


That's what I'm trying to tell myself! I have a LOT of criteria and fruits are, de facto, the least important of them. My criteria are airport color, airport position, dock side, dock size, peninsula position, peninsula shape, RS position, river mouths and fruit. Fruit are very much the most variable of the criteria and if I would have gotten a wrong airport color I would have immediately ditched the island. 
It's for passport, but especially perfect fruit, yeah. :/ I know I should not be bothered by the cherries...but turns out that logic and emotions are sadly two different things and believe me, I very much dislike myself for not being absolutely amazed that I got this almost-perfect island with my very first reset try after deleting my last testing island.


----------



## moon_child (May 28, 2020)

Guess you’d have to weigh which is more important to you, if it’s the map or having the fruit you want. I believe there would always be something you’d have to sacrifice as there isn’t a perfect map that will give you absolutely everything you want. This also depends on your playstyle and where you’re strongest at. For example, when I was looking for my map before, the fruit and airport color are my non-negotiables because I can terraform my way in any map you give me, I can make it work no matter what it looks like. I had that going for me so, layout didn’t bother me much. So just weigh what matters to you most. They can’t all equally have the same weight.


----------



## fairyring (May 28, 2020)

yeah of course emotions do come into play and i'm definitely not trying to shame anyone who resets for fruit!! just sharing my own feelings on what i personally think about it. i think you guys who are resetting have some insane determination honestly. i don't think i could ever reset my island because i've worked so hard and am so attached to it, and the resetting process after losing all that would be something i don't think i would ever actually come to terms with. i tend to abandon things if they feel too overwhelming and starting over is an overwhelming idea to me! i'd love to eventually get a second switch/switch lite and have a second island to build up though so i like thinking about what sorts of things i would look for in that case :3


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Guess you’d have to weigh which is more important to you, if it’s the map or having the fruit you want. I believe there would always be something you’d have to sacrifice as there isn’t a perfect map that will give you absolutely everything you want. This also depends on your playstyle and where you’re strongest at. For example, when I was looking for my map before, the fruit and airport color are my non-negotiables because I can terraform my way in any map you give me, I can make it work no matter what it looks like. I had that going for me so, layout didn’t bother me much. So just weigh what matters to you most. They can’t all equally have the same weight.


Well, to be honest, if the fruit of the island had been peaches, it would have been the perfect map. As in, perfect for me, giving me everything I want. It is, technically, possible to get the "perfect map", the chances are just abysmally low (apparently 0,003% in my case). I would say all these things have the same weight for me, though, mainly because anything being off totally bothers me. Imagine it like the gears of a clock - some are bigger and more visible (like the RS position), some are smaller (like dock size), but if you take any out, big or small, the clock will not run anymore. That's kinda how I view all the things I am looking for, if that makes sense.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



fairyring said:


> yeah of course emotions do come into play and i'm definitely not trying to shame anyone who resets for fruit!! just sharing my own feelings on what i personally think about it. i think you guys who are resetting have some insane determination honestly. i don't think i could ever reset my island because i've worked so hard and am so attached to it, and the resetting process after losing all that would be something i don't think i would ever actually come to terms with. i tend to abandon things if they feel too overwhelming and starting over is an overwhelming idea to me! i'd love to eventually get a second switch/switch lite and have a second island to build up though so i like thinking about what sorts of things i would look for in that case :3


Oh gosh if I had a second Switch, I would keep this island for sure. Sadly, I don't have one and definitely can't afford to buy another + another AC copy. And I agree that starting over felt overwhelming at first when I deleted my first island, though it also made me feel relieved because its peninsula had bothered me so much. I worry that if I dedicate myself to this island now, the cherries will bother me over and over, just like my peninsula had bothered me on the first island until I couldn't take it anymore. 
Also I logically totally agree with you, fruits should not matter much since you can just switch them up (at least until perfect fruits arrive). I just have to decide if I want to live with the danger of perfect fruits being added because if they will be, I will not be able to accept cherries as native fruits. As it is right now, I might be able to make due, but yeah, if I invest in the island and perfect fruits happen, I will just...stop playing. Not going to invest hundreds of hours again to then have to reset again for perfect fruit. Whatever island I settle on will be my last.


----------



## Kelpcey (May 28, 2020)

I had thought about resetting a little while ago around 200 hours in because I had learned long dock/piers where a thing and I was sadly in the short dock gang. Kinda wishing I had gone through with it because now at 1k hours, complete DIY collection, catalog, raymond and audie I can't really be throwing that all away :' -) But, I've made do with it because thankfully I have the airport color, river exits, and fruit I like. My resident services is weirdly close to the airport but I've worked around it


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

Kelpcey said:


> I had thought about resetting a little while ago around 200 hours in because I had learned long dock/piers where a thing and I was sadly in the short dock gang. Kinda wishing I had gone through with it because now at 1k hours, complete DIY collection, catalog, raymond and audie I can't really be throwing that all away :' -) But, I've made do with it because thankfully I have the airport color, river exits, and fruit I like. My resident services is weirdly close to the airport but I've worked around it


Yeeeep that's what it feels like and why I pulled the plug on my first island at around 150 hours in and I also understand the need for a long dock. I hope you are truly happy with your island and not permanently bothered by the dock!


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 28, 2020)

You could always just replace whatever fruit you have with one you want to be your native one. If they bring perfect fruit back than things may be different, but right now there is no perfect fruit.

I never reset in NL and I don't plan to do it here either. I find it nice to have a challenge to work around.


----------



## amyahh (May 28, 2020)

honestly I havent had the strength to completely reset my game bc I think about all the diys im going to lose so im sticking to sucking it up & staying w. my island layout BUTTTT I destroy my plans 24/7 ...


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> You could always just replace whatever fruit you have with one you want to be your native one. If they bring perfect fruit back than things may be different, but right now there is no perfect fruit.
> 
> I never reset in NL and I don't plan to do it here either. I find it nice to have a challenge to work around.


Yep, perfect fruits are like...a sword of damocles dangled above my head if I settle for this island and that scares the hell out of me because I would be forever scared and if they happen, I WILL stop playing for good. So it's picking that or resetting and facing the equally high risk of stopping resetting because I am growing tired of it.

I like working for things, too, but not when they are impossible to change. I can deal with every silly river as I can change that, but not a wrong river mouth, for example. 



amyahh said:


> honestly I havent had the strength to completely reset my game bc I think about all the diys im going to lose so im sticking to sucking it up & staying w. my island layout BUTTTT I destroy my plans 24/7 ...


Yeah, losing my DIYs was the hardest part of resetting my first island. It just hurt. Especially the even recipes...


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 28, 2020)

In NewLeaf you were forced to work around everything from the rivers, tree placement, and the random rocks. I don't know I feel like if the game had more going for it rather than being just terraforming right now this wouldn't be so much of an issue.


----------



## Kelpcey (May 28, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Yeeeep that's what it feels like and why I pulled the plug on my first island at around 150 hours in and I also understand the need for a long dock. I hope you are truly happy with your island and not permanently bothered by the dock!



I've learned to be okay with the dock thankfully! Or at least okay enough; I have plans of saving up and getting a second switch eventually because I'm the type of person who needs 20 villager slots hahaha. So I figure I'll take out all my resetting urges on that second island. Hopefully I can luck out and get that sweet sweet blue airport a second time~


----------



## moon_child (May 28, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> In NewLeaf you were forced to work around everything from the rivers, tree placement, and the random rocks. I don't know I feel like if the game had more going for it rather than being just terraforming right now this wouldn't be so much of an issue.



Actually, it is kinda sad for me that I think most players are losing touch of the very essence of the entire Animal Crossing franchise. I don’t know if it’s the many island tours on YouTube or the excessive flexing on tumblr or reddit or twitter or what have you’s but I think most people are forgetting that this is a LIFE SIM game focused more on experience and not a design / decorating game focused on aesthetic. It saddens me because the focus of the majority shifted and I just miss the old days when you can’t even control how your own face will look like so you end up looking like a raggedy ann doll on crack but you roll with it because it’s funny anyway and Resetti will chew your ear off if you even attempted to reset. I don’t have anything against people wanting to reset because it’s their game and I don’t have the right to tell them how they have to play the game so I don’t want to go full Resetti mode on them or anything but I just really wish people could go back to enjoying the game as before because those were some good times. It did make plenty of hilarious stories for sure.


----------



## Sheba (May 28, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> In NewLeaf you were forced to work around everything from the rivers, tree placement, and the random rocks. I don't know I feel like if the game had more going for it rather than being just terraforming right now this wouldn't be so much of an issue.


In New Leaf, the maps were set, though - there were far less variables since the maps had all set beach sides and the like, so back then I just had to reset for the map I wanted and then hope for round grass, peaches and good building placements. The rocks were a non-issue for me (kinda like the hidden beach in NH).

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Kelpcey said:


> I've learned to be okay with the dock thankfully! Or at least okay enough; I have plans of saving up and getting a second switch eventually because I'm the type of person who needs 20 villager slots hahaha. So I figure I'll take out all my resetting urges on that second island. Hopefully I can luck out and get that sweet sweet blue airport a second time~


We might get more villager slots, at least the dataminers have uncovered some new data about a real estate shop, whatever that may look like. So maybe you won't need the second Switch! Though then you'll just have a short dock forever. :/

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



moon_child said:


> Actually, it is kinda sad for me that I think most players are losing touch of the very essence of the entire Animal Crossing franchise. I don’t know if it’s the many island tours on YouTube or the excessive flexing on tumblr or reddit or twitter or what have you’s but I think most people are forgetting that this is a LIFE SIM game focused more on experience and not a design / decorating game focused on aesthetic. It saddens me because the focus of the majority shifted and I just miss the old days when you can’t even control how your own face will look like so you end up looking like a raggedy ann doll on crack but you roll with it because it’s funny anyway and Resetti will chew your ear off if you even attempted to reset. I don’t have anything against people wanting to reset because it’s their game and I don’t have the right to tell them how they have to play the game so I don’t want to go full Resetti mode on them or anything but I just really wish people could go back to enjoying the game as before because those were some good times. It did make plenty of hilarious stories for sure.


Well, I always resetted and used walkthroughs for the face I wanted in NL and all that, sooooo...I think I always just played the games like I play NH now, even when I was a kid and there was no way for me to enjoy the game if it was giving me crap. I think I was always a weirdo, though - I don't think there's ever been a game I've played without a walkthrough; not because I'm dumb but because I wanted to always absolutely make sure I would find every item in every game.


----------



## OceanTyrant (May 29, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I think I was always a weirdo



Peronally i do not think you are one. You are playing the game with an objective. You know what you want wit it and from it so thats all good. 
If there was anyone who is being a weirdo about the game it's me and i shan't "hijack" your awesome thread ( with real feels and everything btw )anymore with my rants and issues i have. 

Having said that sometimes i wish i was more triggered only with the stuff that gets you to reset rather than the really really frivolous stuff that irks me. Then again the grass is always greener on the other side and what do i know right? 

Anyways here's to you Sheba and may you finally get that perfect combo !!! Cheers!!!


----------



## moon_child (May 29, 2020)

Sheba said:


> In New Leaf, the maps were set, though - there were far less variables since the maps had all set beach sides and the like, so back then I just had to reset for the map I wanted and then hope for round grass, peaches and good building placements. The rocks were a non-issue for me (kinda like the hidden beach in NH).
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020
> 
> ...



Nah, you’re not a weirdo. People can be different from each other and that’s what makes everyone special. It’s our quirks that set us apart because nobody is perfect. This also applies to everything in life, some imperfections add character to people and things and not to be seen at all as bad. What makes you different, makes you beautiful. Given this, there’s also some sort of fun and high you can get from just letting loose and rolling with the punches. So try to take it easy on yourself, not everything has to be immaculately done or perfect, it just has to be fun.  I wish you’ll find fun in the game again.


----------



## marieheiwa (May 29, 2020)

i’m amazed at your dedication to this! i was originally worried for your mental health and i still am a little, however am now more impressed. the issue with the perfect fruit - id like to think they wouldn’t introduce it NOW and only have it be your native fruit, they saw people reset so much for it in NL, adding it at this point would be almost troll-like of them haha.


----------



## Candy83 (May 29, 2020)

If I get a second map…it will be because I purchased a new retail game copy and a new Nintendo Switch game console.

A map I would want would be having the two rivers conclude in the south. Right now, mine ends in the south and the east.


----------



## kappnfangirl (May 29, 2020)

No way. I've had my island from March 20 on release day and it all feels so organic and real to me. I'm never restarting my island by choice. but good luck to those that do!


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

Hey guys! Good evening!
I've been playing on the island today, getting a feel for it. Honestly, the map is amazing. It's still day 1, so I can't cross the river and really explore, but just the little part I can run around on is awesome - on my test islands, I never knew where to put the buildings, but on this one, it was really, really easy to find good spots (though I would have to move some of them later). My sister flower sadly isn't hyacinths but pansies, but I could live with that.
As for the cherry trees...well, let's say that for those I could reach...in New Leaf, I would have been called a "Stump Maker". But across the river, in my passport and in the shop where there's always the native fruit to buy, it's constantly reminding me that this seemingly perfect island has a flaw that leaves a very sinking feeling in my stomach. I also don't have a shovel yet so I cannot even hide the "bodies" of my axe-murder-victims. I'm so, so conflicted as everything else so far is seriously great! I LOVE the rest of the map. The beach I can access so far is also really pretty and not too slim and, yeah, absolutely zero complaints so far aside from the fruit.

The thing is that I don't feel like it'll get better. I did treat this island so far like I would treat a final island - I weeded, unlocked the hairstyles, chopped my wood like a good girl and already caught a truckload of fish and bugs; all things I never did on the "test"-islands. Only got three cherry blossom recipes so far, so that's a bit slow-going, but yeah. But this weird, conflicted feeling is not going to go away, no matter what I do. It's not an issue of me just needing to get attached to the island because honestly, aside from the fruits, this island is perfect and I couldn't get more attached to the map (or the part I have access to, at least...). It's gorgeous and just feels "right". Like, this is the map I want...except for the cherries.

I dunno what to do and I doubt it'll become clearer the more I play, so this is...an issue.



OceanTyrant said:


> Peronally i do not think you are one. You are playing the game with an objective. You know what you want wit it and from it so thats all good.
> If there was anyone who is being a weirdo about the game it's me and i shan't "hijack" your awesome thread ( with real feels and everything btw )anymore with my rants and issues i have.
> 
> Having said that sometimes i wish i was more triggered only with the stuff that gets you to reset rather than the really really frivolous stuff that irks me. Then again the grass is always greener on the other side and what do i know right?
> ...


Yeah, I know how to play games so that they are fun for me! It's just a bit outside of the norm, I guess. And honestly, given how many people are resetting AC, I doubt you're a weirdo, either. There's more than enough people who reset basically once I week...
Honestly, I would love to get less triggered by everything, no matter what it is, but eh...
As for the perfect combo...I doubt I will ever get it, to be honest. I think if I reset, the chance of me stopping resetting and with that the whole game is like...75%+. 



moon_child said:


> Nah, you’re not a weirdo. People can be different from each other and that’s what makes everyone special. It’s our quirks that set us apart because nobody is perfect. This also applies to everything in life, some imperfections add character to people and things and not to be seen at all as bad. What makes you different, makes you beautiful. Given this, there’s also some sort of fun and high you can get from just letting loose and rolling with the punches. So try to take it easy on yourself, not everything has to be immaculately done or perfect, it just has to be fun.  I wish you’ll find fun in the game again.


Thank you so much! <3 I honestly wish I would know if I could have fun in the game even with cherries instead of peaches, but I just dunno how much it will keep bugging me. There are some things I don't care as much about even though I have preferences (like the hidden beach location) so it's not like everything has to be perfect, but...yeah. I just don't know.



marieheiwa said:


> i’m amazed at your dedication to this! i was originally worried for your mental health and i still am a little, however am now more impressed. the issue with the perfect fruit - id like to think they wouldn’t introduce it NOW and only have it be your native fruit, they saw people reset so much for it in NL, adding it at this point would be almost troll-like of them haha.


Haha, at this point I'm more worried about my own mental health, but that's not because of the hours of resetting but because of how the game is treating me, haha. I honestly wish we would get some info of perfect fruits...but I am leaning more towards it probably coming to the game because of how much other "old" stuff is confirmed by now (gyroids, diving) and a lot of this old stuff wasn't in Pocket Camp while perfect fruits are, so they're not a NL-exclusive thing anymore. Hence me suspecting they will come. I honestly doubt Nintendo will care about trolling the resetters since they never intended the game to be a resetting-game, sooo...yeah. But maybe I'm too pessimistic. Honestly, the uncertainty is what's so bad. If I would know it would get added, I'd just ditch the island and not invest in it. If I knew it wouldn't come, I think I would keep the island.



Candy83 said:


> If I get a second map…it will be because I purchased a new retail game copy and a new Nintendo Switch game console.
> 
> A map I would want would be having the two rivers conclude in the south. Right now, mine ends in the south and the east.


If I had the money, I would definitely do that, too! And of course also pick a different map. But as much as I love AC, it's not worth the hundreds of Euro to me. I'd have to save a year or so to afford that and there's better and more necessary things I require out there, sadly.


----------



## Splinter (May 29, 2020)

It's like you're looking for excuses to reset rather than reasons not to reset. Maybe it's just your way of enjoying the game.


----------



## marieheiwa (May 29, 2020)

:c can i help at all? like if i came to your town and replanted peaches where your cherry trees used to be?


----------



## angiepie (May 29, 2020)

I’ve wanted to reset for an airport not so close to my residential services area but I put way too much work and way too much time to start over again. I’d lose all motivation


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

Splinter said:


> It's like you're looking for excuses to reset rather than reasons not to reset. Maybe it's just your way of enjoying the game.


Nah, actually feels like the other way round. Like, I had the urge to reset around...twenty times in the last three hours and I'm desperately trying to stop myself from doing it.



marieheiwa said:


> :c can i help at all? like if i came to your town and replanted peaches where your cherry trees used to be?


Awww that's so nice of you! I wish I could actually take that offer right now but I can't because I'm on day 1 and so, the airport is still closed and I'm soooo limited in everything I'm doing.


----------



## Fey (May 29, 2020)

Sheba said:
			
		

> But this weird, conflicted feeling is not going to go away, no matter what I do.



That’s just an assumption. It might be true, but you can’t know for sure. I used to think that way a lot—that things couldn’t be ok if I didn’t do X, or if I kept doing X. Sometimes you need to take a chance and see if you can prove your own assumptions wrong. With OCD, I’ve found that there’s no better feeling than finding out you were wrong haha

I haven’t read every single post, so I might’ve missed something. Sorry if you’ve already explained these questions somewhere!

How do you feel about cherries in general? Like, in real life or in the game. If there were no peaches in NH, would cherries rank  first, last, or in between as far as preferences go? Is there maybe a way you could turn cherries into the new ideal? This happened to me with my (initially despised!) green airport.

As far as perfect fruit goes: aside from not knowing if they’ll ever be included, we also don’t know how they’d look if they do get added. The basic fruit has already undergone significant changes from NL (apples being almost solid red instead of red/yellow for example), so there’s the possibility of perfect fruit versions being very different this time around. What I’m saying is that perfect peaches might not be your favorite, while perfect cherries (or oranges, pears etc.) are! If you look at it that way, there’s a risk whichever fruit you go with. Maybe that’s not the most comforting thought, but it is realistic and might help.

All in all, I think we can only grow from steering against perfectionism once in a while. I’ve found that there’s a calm, content feeling that comes from accepting small flaws, as well a a sense of pride and accomplishment. It’s not easy to get to that point, but the realization that the definition of perfection is very personal and adaptable has helped me a lot. Sometimes, small flaws add rather than detract. Sometimes perfection is more about your feelings toward something than just the simple, hard facts about it. The way you describe your Island now, the map, the river, how you go about your day while playing—that sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

angiepie said:


> I’ve wanted to reset for an airport not so close to my residential services area but I put way too much work and way too much time to start over again. I’d lose all motivation


If you would lose your motivation over resetting more than your current RS/airport placement frustrates you and makes you wanna stop working on this island, then you're doing the right thing not resetting. It's about choosing the lesser of two evils.


----------



## RiceBunny (May 29, 2020)

Sheba, it’s a lovely island. Don’t let the fruit thing get you, specially since you said cherries are second to peaches. Try your best not to think about that one flaw(honestly, cherries are great and at least it’s not oranges or pears), and enjoy the rest that is perfect. It truly is a very pretty island


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

Fey said:


> That’s just an assumption. It might be true, but you can’t know for sure. I used to think that way a lot—that things couldn’t be ok if I didn’t do X, or if I kept doing X. Sometimes you need to take a chance and see if you can prove your own assumptions wrong. With OCD, I’ve found that there’s no better feeling than finding out you were wrong haha
> 
> I haven’t read every single post, so I might’ve missed something. Sorry if you’ve already explained these questions somewhere!
> 
> ...


I'm basing the assumption on my first island - I was bugged by the peninsula from the start, it kept getting worse and in the end, I could never really enjoy the island because of it, so I reset. So it's kind of...experience-based, if that makes sense, and not just me blindly guessing. Of course the peninsula is different from fruit, but with mystery island tours, passport and cherries in the shop, I will always be constantly reminded that peaches aren't my native fruit even without perfect fruits messing me up.

In real life, I like neither cherries nor peaches LMAO. If peaches weren't existing in NH, I would rank cherries and apples around the same for second place, though perfect cherries in Pocket Camp are hideous and perfect apples are gorgeous. I like how cherries look on the NH trees more than how apples look, but I find the coloring of the cherries very...bland while apples look more realistic. And you're right, perfect fruit might look different in the game! Though honestly, I always loved the perfect fruits that looked golden (pears and peaches - the normal pears are my least favourite fruit, though). And you're right, there is a risk with every fruit! Ugh I honestly hate, hate, hate how games are handled these days, with me not basically getting everything upon buying but instead things getting added or nerfed and uggggh I know I'm an old woman and don't wanna be like "Oh, in my days blablabla, young whippersnappers today blablabla everything was better in the old days..." but yeah, that's how I feel about games these days. 

Don't get me wrong, this new map has small flaws (hidden beach not centered, pansies as sister flower and I don't know what my sister fruit is yet, small beach rocks) and I can live with those! Those are acceptable flaws, so it's not like everything is 100% perfect except for fruits and I would like the challenge of trying to work around those small, but acceptable flaws. Those are fine. But fruit is just...a big thing. A really, really big thing. I dunno. I have honestly zero idea what I should do and I hate it because stuff like that actually costs me sleep because I stress about it. Like, not the cherries in specific but having to make a decision. I suck really, really badly at decision-making.

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



RiceBunny said:


> Sheba, it’s a lovely island. Don’t let the fruit thing get you, specially since you said cherries are second to peaches. Try your best not to think about that one flaw(honestly, cherries are great and at least it’s not oranges or pears), and enjoy the rest that is perfect. It truly is a very pretty island


Haha honestly if it would have been oranges or pears I wouldn't even have waited to see the airport color and just closed the game during the flying-in screen. Oranges and pears are horrid (no offense to fans of them, it's all subjective and it's great that every fruit has its fans!). And yeah, cherries are second to peaches but it's more like... peaches are the only really awesome fruit and the rest is trash and I just order the trash in the order of least-horrible-but-still-not-peaches to omg-terrible lol.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not gonna reset yet. I will definitely at least play until day 3 when I get a ladder. Maybe - who knows - peaches will be my sister fruit, though that would be a lot of luck. But if they are I could grind Nook Mile Tickets and replace all cherry trees with actually grown peach trees and take a look around then and see if it feels better. As growing trees takes so long, I dunno if my resetting urges would wait for three days haha. But honestly, thanks for your post, I actually really deeply appreciate everyone right now who kicks my butt and flat-out tells me to not reset because it would be dumb because that's exactly what I need to get into my brain.


----------



## Fey (May 29, 2020)

What if you made hating cherries part of your experience? Like, accept that you hate them. Be angry. Be upset at Tom Nook, because you specified peaches when you booked your Getaway Trip! 

Unlike the peninsula which was a geographical feature actively (and constantly) in the way of your design plans, the cherries are only noticeable in the background of things. Roll your eyes at them on your passport. Shake your fist at the Nook’s when they offer them to you in the store. Basically, make a big deal out of it until it becomes fun. Don’t accept the fruit. Declare war on it! I will custom-make a NO CHERRIES sign for you if you’d like like haha 

Sorry if this isn’t helpful. I sometimes find that a bit of rebellion can be very motivating. Anything to snap out of feeling disappointed and resigned.


----------



## AzurasStar (May 29, 2020)

Hi there! I was browsing the forum last night when I came across this. I had really bad insomnia so I went ahead and read the whole thing. Your post really resonated with me and when I woke up I felt compelled to make an account and write to you. I can totally understand the obsessive compulsion to get that perfect map. 

I myself went through it somewhat recently. I spent days resetting, looking for one particular map with a fairly extensive list of things I wanted as well. Peaches and lilies, blue airport, big rock, big dock... the list goes on. I brought myself to frustrated tears looking for that map. I found one that was similar, but off. I tried it for the evening and it felt bad... my husband urged me to sleep on it, and the next morning I realized I could not have that map. And, immediately after waking up, I deleted my data and set out again. In a very similar story to yours, I only reset a few times and saw it... the one! It had only some of my most wanted features, but I knew I would never be able to roll better.

I flew in and had it way worse than you. The dreaded oranges... my least favourite. But hey! A blue airport! I walked around praying my flowers weren't cosmos, and saw lilies in those hills. And just like you I could finally picture where everything could go, finally free. Sadly my map is not without flaws. I hate the secret beach in the middle. There's boulders that leave 1 tile between them and the ocean, and there's TWO of them. And of course oranges on the passport suck. But you know what? Playing the game has been amazing. I finally feel free and able to enjoy myself. 

I wish we could just make our own island, but sadly Nintendo really likes rng. It sucks, believe me I know. I was like that with the GameCube game as a child. Like that again in New Leaf as an adult. Resetting for hours chasing the perfect rng roll that never comes.

In my honest opinion... I think it would be a massive mistake for you to reset. If rolling 99.9% perfect isn't enough for you, I'm afraid nothing will ever be. You have stumbled upon a literally one in a million map! Those beaches are huge! That dock is long! Resetting because you got everything absolutely perfect, but got your second favorite fruit... well I don't know what to tell you. It is quite literally impossible to rng everything 100% perfect. Rng is at the core of every single aspect of this game. You need to ask yourself if you can live with that. If not, maybe the game isn't right for you.

And that would be a shame. Its a beautiful game with years of content to come! This is a wonderful community that I would be so happy for you to be a part of! I think that would be better for you than an endless battle with rng.

I strongly suggest you start playing with this map that feels so great. Please don't reset! You're missing out on so much chasing perfect that you're highly unlikely to get.

I wish you all the best! You seem like a really nice person, someone I can relate to. I really hope to see you around here, playing and trading and enjoying your time


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

Fey said:


> What if you made hating cherries part of your experience? Like, accept that you hate them. Be angry. Be upset at Tom Nook, because you specified peaches when you booked your Getaway Trip!
> 
> Unlike the peninsula which was a geographical feature actively (and constantly) in the way of your design plans, the cherries are only noticeable in the background of things. Roll your eyes at them on your passport. Shake your fist at the Nook’s when they offer them to you in the store. Basically, make a big deal out of it until it becomes fun. Don’t accept the fruit. Declare war on it! I will custom-make a NO CHERRIES sign for you if you’d like like haha
> 
> Sorry if this isn’t helpful. I sometimes find that a bit of rebellion can be very motivating. Anything to snap out of feeling disappointed and resigned.


Hahhahahaha honestly while I have doubts that it would work for me, I absolute LOVE the idea of it. Like, I'm imagining glaring daggers at Tom Nook whenever he isn't looking, also because he actually made everyone drink cherry juice on the first evening and cherry juice is really disgusting lmao. 
Honestly, at this point, I can say for pretty sure I WOULD keep the island if I would know that perfect fruits would never get added. Like, I'd just replace everything with peaches and try to forget about cherries and hope that mystery island tours wouldn't mess me up too much (they still might). But I love the idea of golden peaches on my island so much. I put them everywhere in NL and yeah...that was huge for me.

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



AzurasStar said:


> Hi there! I was browsing the forum last night when I came across this. I had really bad insomnia so I went ahead and read the whole thing. Your post really resonated with me and when I woke up I felt compelled to make an account and write to you. I can totally understand the obsessive compulsion to get that perfect map.
> 
> I myself went through it somewhat recently. I spent days resetting, looking for one particular map with a fairly extensive list of things I wanted as well. Peaches and lilies, blue airport, big rock, big dock... the list goes on. I brought myself to frustrated tears looking for that map. I found one that was similar, but off. I tried it for the evening and it felt bad... my husband urged me to sleep on it, and the next morning I realized I could not have that map. And, immediately after waking up, I deleted my data and set out again. In a very similar story to yours, I only reset a few times and saw it... the one! It had only some of my most wanted features, but I knew I would never be able to roll better.
> 
> ...


OMG HI!

I can't believe someone made an account because of this thread; I feel really honored by that and it's wonderful that this resonated so much with someone else (but also sad because I don't want anyone to go through the same mess I am going through lol).

And that you also found that almost-perfect map! It's like a blessing of RNG on the map selection screen and then you fly in and you don't dare to breathe and --yeah, wow, oranges would have been a dealbreaker to me, not gonna lie. I would have immediately closed the game upon seeing them. 

How have you been able to accept the oranges so well, though? Like, my cherries are like some slight feeling of nausea in my stomach every time I think about them. Don't even have to see them; it's like every step I take on the island reminds me of "This is almost perfect but only almost". I dunno how to get over it yet. I hope seeing more of the island once I have ladder and pole and can explore the east beach will help, but who knows. I don't feel free...I feel mostly frustrated because it's-so-close. I think the fact that I know that theoretically, it's possible to get that perfect map, is honestly breaking me. I've had all those maps with peaches, I know peaches are not a figment of my imagination. I've seen all the pieces of the puzzle on several maps, just not all in the same map yet, but the knowledge that theoretically, it's possible if I keep looking but impossible if I settle and stop trying, urges me to reset.

I know it would be absolutely dumb to reset. It absolutely would be, especially since I know that I'm not likely to find that perfect island before giving up on the game alltogether. But settling on this island feels also really bad. I'm not enjoying it. It feels like defeat. Because it is otherwise so perfect, it's like it's constantly teasing me with what I _could _have if I would keep looking and not give up and I dunno what to do about that feeling. Whatever you have done to come to love your oranges, I have not found that inner peace and happiness yet.

But again, thank you so much for replying! I have no idea what the outcome will be, as my decision changes by the minute and the option of "dropping the game for good because this is just so frustrating" is also very much on the table. Not gonna lie - this situation right now IS actually stressing me; something resetting never did and it's not like taking a break will help me because as long as I still haven't resolved the issue, it'll continue to be on my mind and stress me. And I hate that; I don't like to be stressed by hobbies.


----------



## Mairen (May 29, 2020)

Aaah I'm so sorry to see you are still at this. I remember back in New Leaf, allowing myself to get addicted to resetting for the "perfect island". And it came down to the decision of "I can either reset for the next 2 years because I want these 15 specifications and I'm not budging on any of them, or I made a smaller more reasonable checklist and was able to be pleased with that, and actually get to play the game.

For me, my requirements were cherries or pears as fruit, yellow airport, lilies as native flower, resident services a fair distance away from the airport (I didn't have a specific location in mind or anything, just didn't want it _right on top_ of the airport), peninsula on either side, but more towards the top so it didn't end up breaking up the beach halfway down. I didn't care what side the dock was on, or the size of the dock (I can still catch the same fish off of it either way. And I either get a sunset or a sunrise off of the dock, both are beautiful). I simply didn't want 2 south river outlets, I didn't care if it was east-south or west-south. I didn't care where the private beach was. I found my perfect map in less than 24 hours (maybe I was lucky or maybe I just had far less requirements than you).

I really really understand the whole "I need to hold out for the perfect map because if I don't get it, I'm going to end up resetting for it sooner or later." But when it's to the point that you still aren't able to even play the game 2 months after release, you really might want to reevaluate your list and come up with less requirements. It's not about forcing yourself to sacrifice those things. It's about changing the way you think about it so that you truly are less bothered about those things and can enjoy the game no matter what. I know easier said than done, (and having _some_ requirements is still great). But it sounds like it's either that, or you don't even get to play the game at all. I really just want to be able to see you actually enjoy the game.


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Aaah I'm so sorry to see you are still at this. I remember back in New Leaf, allowing myself to get addicted to resetting for the "perfect island". And it came down to the decision of "I can either reset for the next 2 years because I want these 15 specifications and I'm not budging on any of them, or I made a smaller more reasonable checklist and was able to be pleased with that, and actually get to play the game.
> 
> For me, my requirements were cherries or pears as fruit, yellow airport, lilies as native flower, resident services a fair distance away from the airport (I didn't have a specific location in mind or anything, just didn't want it _right on top_ of the airport), peninsula on either side, but more towards the top so it didn't end up breaking up the beach halfway down. I didn't care what side the dock was on, or the size of the dock (I can still catch the same fish off of it either way. And I either get a sunset or a sunrise off of the dock, both are beautiful). I simply didn't want 2 south river outlets, I didn't care if it was east-south or west-south. I didn't care where the private beach was. I found my perfect map in less than 24 hours (maybe I was lucky or maybe I just had far less requirements than you).
> 
> I really really understand the whole "I need to hold out for the perfect map because if I don't get it, I'm going to end up resetting for it sooner or later." But when it's to the point that you still aren't able to even play the game 2 months after release, you really might want to reevaluate your list and come up with less requirements. It's not about forcing yourself to sacrifice those things. It's about changing the way you think about it so that you truly are less bothered about those things and can enjoy the game no matter what. I know easier said than done, (and having _some_ requirements is still great). But it sounds like it's either that, or you don't even get to play the game at all. I really just want to be able to see you actually enjoy the game.


Yeah, I honestly think having so many requirements is the issue. I mean, just wanting a specific airport color and specific fruit has only a 5% chance of appearing in the correct combination on any map...
Honestly, I really, really, really want to enjoy the game! I really want to! I just...have no idea how to start enjoying it when my needs aren't met, obviously. Or how to be less bothered if they aren't the way I want them to be. I dunno how to feel at "home" with a map that isn't what I want it to be and as that is 100% emotional and 0% logic, I have no real clue how to change it. It's not like I started the game with this set list I had, I basically came up with the list after playing for 150 hours and finding out what mattered to me and...it turns out, a lot of stuff matters to me. Lol.


----------



## Mairen (May 29, 2020)

One thing that I did in New Leaf was make a point based system. I wrote my requirements down in order of importance, and then gave them a point value (for example, having pears or cherries was super important to me, so that was worth 5 points, but the grass shape wasn't as important, so that was only worth 2 points). Once I found an island that had a value of 15 points (as example), then that would be considered an acceptable island to me. You could try something like that too!


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 29, 2020)

Wow, I'm shocked you're still at this! With all of the variations you want in particular, I wonder if it's worse than full odds shiny hunting in earlier Pokemon games. If you're not familiar with that, it's 1 in 8,192 chance to get that special colored Pokemon without any of the ways to boost the chances. 

I truly hope you find the island you want, and preferably sooner rather than later, so you can finally start having fun with it.


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

Mairen said:


> One thing that I did in New Leaf was make a point based system. I wrote my requirements down in order of importance, and then gave them a point value (for example, having pears or cherries was super important to me, so that was worth 5 points, but the grass shape wasn't as important, so that was only worth 2 points). Once I found an island that had a value of 15 points (as example), then that would be considered an acceptable island to me. You could try something like that too!


Oooh hmm...I think I would actually really give every single thing the same point value. It's like I either really really care or don't care at all (I might have preferences, but I seriously can't be bothered with things like hidden beach position). And the island right now has absolutely everything but the fruits correct. It's more like...I don't know if I don't have to assign the fruits double point value because perfect fruits might happen and as it is right now, the island would be "acceptable" but if the values change because of perfect fruit, it would not be acceptable anymore. :/

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



DJStarstryker said:


> Wow, I'm shocked you're still at this! With all of the variations you want in particular, I wonder if it's worse than full odds shiny hunting in earlier Pokemon games. If you're not familiar with that, it's 1 in 8,192 chance to get that special colored Pokemon without any of the ways to boost the chances.
> 
> I truly hope you find the island you want, and preferably sooner rather than later, so you can finally start having fun with it.


Fun fact: I played every Pokemon generation and NEVER saw a natural shiny, neither in the wild nor through breeding. 
But thank you so much! <3


----------



## Mairen (May 29, 2020)

Ahahaha, well if everything would be given max point value I suppose the point-based system would not be a good idea. I can sympathize with what you are going through on your current map. I'd personally reset for the fruit type, because I feel that native fruit is a big defining factor of the island, so getting a kind I didn't like would be a cause for reset for me. But considering all you've gone through so far, I can also understand the hesitation.


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Ahahaha, well if everything would be given max point value I suppose the point-based system would not be a good idea. I can sympathize with what you are going through on your current map. I'd personally reset for the fruit type, because I feel that native fruit is a big defining factor of the island, so getting a kind I didn't like would be a cause for reset for me. But considering all you've gone through so far, I can also understand the hesitation.


Yeah, I also feel like fruit is so, so, so important! Like, of course they can be replaced and I also know there's people who want their least favourite fruit to be the native one because the native fruits are worth less. But somehow...it still seems to really matter. It should be less important than peninsula and river mouths since those are always present and fruits don't have to be, but... I dunno. It still matters to me and I don't even know why. If there would be perfect fruit, I would know why (because littering my island with golden peaches was awesome in NL), but like that...it's like the island doesn't fit me. Like...I have naturally curly hair and I always hated it so I straightened it once and I looked totally different and even though it felt so nice it didn't fit me at all and wasn't...really me. And that's kinda how I feel about not-peaches. If...that makes sense.


----------



## AzurasStar (May 29, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Hahhahahaha honestly while I have doubts that it would work for me, I absolute LOVE the idea of it. Like, I'm imagining glaring daggers at Tom Nook whenever he isn't looking, also because he actually made everyone drink cherry juice on the first evening and cherry juice is really disgusting lmao.
> Honestly, at this point, I can say for pretty sure I WOULD keep the island if I would know that perfect fruits would never get added. Like, I'd just replace everything with peaches and try to forget about cherries and hope that mystery island tours wouldn't mess me up too much (they still might). But I love the idea of golden peaches on my island so much. I put them everywhere in NL and yeah...that was huge for me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020
> ...



Hahahah honestly I wouldn't say I accept the oranges. I see them in my shop and it's truly sad. If they ever add perfect fruit, I will be very salty. Those things are UGLY. But then I remember what I went through to get this island, and how much I love the permanent fixtures, and It makes the oranges seem less important. Try not to see your cherries as a defeat... Overcoming that awful feeling and learning to accept the cherries will be a strength! Afterall, the fruit is the least important part. The permanent structures are entirely random and it sounds like you got very lucky.

Maybe try going to the next day? I am super willing to bring you a pole and ladder if you want! Maybe seeing it's entirety will help you feel better. Honestly if you can't find the happiness in this perfect island, just dropping the game altogether might be a better option. After your initial island is rolled, there's even more rng layered into that. From the villagers you get, to the color of the furniture. It's something that irritates and stresses me out still! There's absolutely nothing wrong with not being able to play. You should never feel stressed by something that should be fun. It really sucks and I feel for you so much. RNG is the worst and not for the faint of heart! (Or the obsessive compulsive!)


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

AzurasStar said:


> Hahahah honestly I wouldn't say I accept the oranges. I see them in my shop and it's truly sad. If they ever add perfect fruit, I will be very salty. Those things are UGLY. But then I remember what I went through to get this island, and how much I love the permanent fixtures, and It makes the oranges seem less important. Try not to see your cherries as a defeat... Overcoming that awful feeling and learning to accept the cherries will be a strength! Afterall, the fruit is the least important part. The permanent structures are entirely random and it sounds like you got very lucky.
> 
> Maybe try going to the next day? I am super willing to bring you a pole and ladder if you want! Maybe seeing it's entirety will help you feel better. Honestly if you can't find the happiness in this perfect island, just dropping the game altogether might be a better option. After your initial island is rolled, there's even more rng layered into that. From the villagers you get, to the color of the furniture. It's something that irritates and stresses me out still! There's absolutely nothing wrong with not being able to play. You should never feel stressed by something that should be fun. It really sucks and I feel for you so much. RNG is the worst and not for the faint of heart! (Or the obsessive compulsive!)


Yeah I feel that, perfect oranges actually seem...less perfect than the normal ones. To me, they seem like mutated fruits after a radioactive accident. If they add perfect fruit, I will really, really feel for you!
I really can't wait to reach day 2 of my island and see if the other beaches I cannot reach yet are really as perfect as they look on the map, so I'm not giving a 100% verdict yet and I'm staying on day 1 for some more time (because of the cherry blossom recipes I do have to play around with the clock a bit to give myself enough time). I try to tell myself that cherries fit my island, but they really, really don't. And I feel like planting peach trees everywhere will just be so much of a lie when it will say in my passport that my native fruits are cherries lol. 

I honestly don't mind the villager randomness or the color of furniture as you can trade for all these things. Technically, with the internet, all these things are available to you when you need them and the community here is really so active that none of these things feel like RNG to me. Sure it's frustrating when the color you want is not available but during my first island, I got basically all my wishlist DIYs from the forum here in two days and it was awesome. So that is totally fine for me!
But yeah...after now seven hours of playing (even though it's day 1 still) I still can't feel any happiness about the island, just frustration because of the so-close-but-not-quite-there feeling. You might actually be right and I should just drop the game, but at the same time, I really want to play and enjoy the game. Because I KNOW this is a game I love, I just need the right starting island to enjoy it.


----------



## AzurasStar (May 29, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Yeah I feel that, perfect oranges actually seem...less perfect than the normal ones. To me, they seem like mutated fruits after a radioactive accident. If they add perfect fruit, I will really, really feel for you!
> I really can't wait to reach day 2 of my island and see if the other beaches I cannot reach yet are really as perfect as they look on the map, so I'm not giving a 100% verdict yet and I'm staying on day 1 for some more time (because of the cherry blossom recipes I do have to play around with the clock a bit to give myself enough time). I try to tell myself that cherries fit my island, but they really, really don't. And I feel like planting peach trees everywhere will just be so much of a lie when it will say in my passport that my native fruits are cherries lol.
> 
> I honestly don't mind the villager randomness or the color of furniture as you can trade for all these things. Technically, with the internet, all these things are available to you when you need them and the community here is really so active that none of these things feel like RNG to me. Sure it's frustrating when the color you want is not available but during my first island, I got basically all my wishlist DIYs from the forum here in two days and it was awesome. So that is totally fine for me!
> But yeah...after now seven hours of playing (even though it's day 1 still) I still can't feel any happiness about the island, just frustration because of the so-close-but-not-quite-there feeling. You might actually be right and I should just drop the game, but at the same time, I really want to play and enjoy the game. Because I KNOW this is a game I love, I just need the right starting island to enjoy it.



I really, really get it. I don't think anyone will be much help in this situation, only you can know what you'll be able to live with. But I'm rooting for you! Good luck.


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

AzurasStar said:


> I really, really get it. I don't think anyone will be much help in this situation, only you can know what you'll be able to live with. But I'm rooting for you! Good luck.


Thank you so much! Honestly I feel like...the chances are like...60% dropping the game, 25% resetting and actually finding the perfect island and 15% keeping the current island. At least right now. It changes by the minute lmao.


----------



## AzurasStar (May 29, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thank you so much! Honestly I feel like...the chances are like...60% dropping the game, 25% resetting and actually finding the perfect island and 15% keeping the current island. At least right now. It changes by the minute lmao.



That's reallyyy too bad. Especially after almost a month of resetting. I genuinely hope you can come to terms with your cherries. I had to do the same for a few things on my map.

I'll attach a pic of mine in case you're curious.

This was the only layout I would accept. I also wanted, specifically, the long dock and a big rock immediately above it. I wanted peaches and lilies exclusuvely. I really wanted big rock formations in the corners and the secret beach at the right side, but sadly didn't get those. Out of my 13 hours solid resetting I saw that map 4 times. The first 3 times it had a small dock and small rock formations so I didn't even load into them. This map was rare enough, let alone all the rng I required. I knew if I didn't settle for those oranges I would probably never be happy.  Also those boulders on the right side beach.... my god. I'd be thrilled with the beach you rolled haha. And theres hardly any beach around that long dock I so coveted. Not a fan of that either! I had to settle for a heck of a lot more than getting my second fave fruit. And yes the oranges still bother me but what can I do? Thats the way the game is designed sadly.


----------



## atriosocool (May 29, 2020)

Hello! Haven't read the entire thread but honestly, the presence of variables and rng coupled with the false sense of control through saves/resets to get the perfect outcome has to be the bane of my video game experience (haven't touched any of my fire emblem games in a while, got burned out from all the anxiety and constant resetting).

Sometimes, i find that just trudging through the game (if i'm able to) helps me to overcome the urges to reset despite the unfavorable outcomes. For me, getting over the urge to reset my island took convincing myself not to, and ignoring the "imperfections" every day for the first month of my playthrough, and now i've learned to accept them...somewhat.

But yeah, i really hope that you find what you're looking for, or if not, maybe make compromises? Getting burned out at playing video games sucks


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 29, 2020)

Maybe the thing to do is just play absolutely minimally until you can open the airport and transplant peaches with peoples' help? If you could bear the cherries on the passport, you could do the few things you need to do each day to advance in as little playtime as possible, then once you can get your peaches, you can go wild and live your best island life?


----------



## monsieurberry (May 29, 2020)

atriosocool said:


> Hello! Haven't read the entire thread but honestly, the presence of variables and rng coupled with the false sense of control through saves/resets to get the perfect outcome has to be the bane of my video game experience (haven't touched any of my fire emblem games in a while, got burned out from all the anxiety and constant resetting).
> 
> Sometimes, i find that just trudging through the game (if i'm able to) helps me to overcome the urges to reset despite the unfavorable outcomes. For me, getting over the urge to reset my island took convincing myself not to, and ignoring the "imperfections" every day for the first month of my playthrough, and now i've learned to accept them...somewhat.
> 
> But yeah, i really hope that you find what you're looking for, or if not, maybe make compromises? Getting burned out at playing video games sucks



Agreed. Unfortunately resetting to get the perfect island is exactly what Nintendo is trying to prevent you from being able to so it’s from the start an uphill battle.


----------



## AquaMarie (May 29, 2020)

I have been reading,  not all, but most of this thread and I have a suggestion that I haven't seen mentioned yet.  

I really hope you can make this island work, but....If you absolutely can not get over the cherries because of the fear of perfect fruit being added...maybe you should just keep the island and take a long break.  During your break we might get some more concrete news on perfect fruit. What if they add it, but allow us to grow all types on our island?  Then you would have the perfect map, and perfect peaches!


----------



## Flyffel (May 29, 2020)

I will never reset.


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

AzurasStar said:


> That's reallyyy too bad. Especially after almost a month of resetting. I genuinely hope you can come to terms with your cherries. I had to do the same for a few things on my map.
> 
> I'll attach a pic of mine in case you're curious.
> 
> This was the only layout I would accept. I also wanted, specifically, the long dock and a big rock immediately above it. I wanted peaches and lilies exclusuvely. I really wanted big rock formations in the corners and the secret beach at the right side, but sadly didn't get those. Out of my 13 hours solid resetting I saw that map 4 times. The first 3 times it had a small dock and small rock formations so I didn't even load into them. This map was rare enough, let alone all the rng I required. I knew if I didn't settle for those oranges I would probably never be happy.  Also those boulders on the right side beach.... my god. I'd be thrilled with the beach you rolled haha. And theres hardly any beach around that long dock I so coveted. Not a fan of that either! I had to settle for a heck of a lot more than getting my second fave fruit. And yes the oranges still bother me but what can I do? Thats the way the game is designed sadly.


Honestly? The month of resetting was fine. Not once during the month of resetting have I been stressed. Was it tedious? It sure was! But never stressful. In the last twelve hours, ever since I got up, however, I've been super-stressed. This island stresses me. It doesn't feel like a blessing but more like a curse. I'm currently sitting here, with my hair half-washed, and spent time in the shower thinking about if this is what I want - if having to learn/force myself to enjoy a game is in any way or form good or healthy. Shouldn't games, especially AC, be relaxing? But here I am, being super-stressed about making a decision about this island. On top of it, it's not like this is a one-and-done decision if I don't reset. I basically have to make this decision _every time I play_, no matter if I spend 10 or 10000 hours on the island, I could reset and go for my perfect island any day. 

At the same time, I absolutely agree with you on the fact that getting my perfect island is basically impossible. The island handed to me by RNG now is likely the best I will ever see. And I believe that I actually wrote somewhere in this thread that I could maybe compromise on fruits. I honestly believed it when I wrote that. As it turns out, I obviously have a huge issue with that, especially since I hadn't planned to have more than one tree of every fruit except for peaches on the island, but lots of peach trees. I had planned around maybe one day getting perfect fruit, too. And I feel like planting nothing but peach trees but having cherries noted in the passport makes the island feel like...a lie. Fruits are part of the identity of the island.
But yeah, if anything, this taught me that really every single thing I have on my list is absolutely essential for me when it comes to picking an island. And that really means that finding that one, perfect island is very impossible. You seem to really have the skill to come to terms with things and I envy that very, very much right now. Right now, all I really wanna do is reset and return to the check-in counter where I mindlessly enter my name and birthdate over and over and over without having to make any stressful decisions and return to braindead resetting land lol.

So honestly, I do kinda feel that what I should do - based on what would be best for me - is reset and then walk away from the game. I mean, I could just walk away without resetting, but I feel like the island would then always be at the back of my mind as something I still haven't decided on. If I reset, all pressure is off. 
Don't get me wrong, if I would have a second Switch, I would keep the island in a heartbeat since I could always go for the perfect island on the second Switch and keep this one as a "backup option". But I don't have a second Switch and won't have the money to get one, either.

Your island is lovely! I mean, it obviously wouldn't work for me, but I can see why you care for it so much based on what you said about your requirements! And you even have Fauna, whom I love so very much! <3 

I'll still play until I have seen my whole island and know my sister fruit and all that, but honestly, I feel like the best thing I could do is reset - not to get that perfect island, but because it would honestly be the best for my mental health. There's been quite a few people worried about that when I wrote about resetting and I brushed them off because resetting was and is honestly okay for me, but with this island, I'm honestly obviously faring pretty badly and I do have doubts it'd get better because with my first island, which had the horrible peninsula, it also only got worse as time passed and not better.



atriosocool said:


> Hello! Haven't read the entire thread but honestly, the presence of variables and rng coupled with the false sense of control through saves/resets to get the perfect outcome has to be the bane of my video game experience (haven't touched any of my fire emblem games in a while, got burned out from all the anxiety and constant resetting).
> 
> Sometimes, i find that just trudging through the game (if i'm able to) helps me to overcome the urges to reset despite the unfavorable outcomes. For me, getting over the urge to reset my island took convincing myself not to, and ignoring the "imperfections" every day for the first month of my playthrough, and now i've learned to accept them...somewhat.
> 
> But yeah, i really hope that you find what you're looking for, or if not, maybe make compromises? Getting burned out at playing video games sucks


This island is honestly the first time I feel really stressed and get anxiety; resetting never did that for me. Getting burnt out on playing video games does suck, but so far I always managed to avoid that by simply stopping if I felt myself becoming unhappy and feeling like the game turned into a chore. I seem utterly unable to comprehend how you (and so many others) can enjoy the game when you do seem bothered by things on your island that you don't like and have to actively convince yourself and force yourself to accept them as much as possible. I kind of feel like...this is not what games should be about? Shouldn't games be just fun? Unless you're a professional streamer making money with that stuff, I think games should not include stress and frustration and convincing and struggling. :/ 



GEEBRASS said:


> Maybe the thing to do is just play absolutely minimally until you can open the airport and transplant peaches with peoples' help? If you could bear the cherries on the passport, you could do the few things you need to do each day to advance in as little playtime as possible, then once you can get your peaches, you can go wild and live your best island life?


I honestly wish I could just "play minimally", but the big issue is that I can't. I started the game on a time set to April 8th, which is the day I started my first island, but I didn't do this because of nostalgia alone, but also because of the cherry blossom recipes, which I find absolutely essential since 70% of my island are planned to be eastern-themed. And it's also a very uncomfortable fact that only on day 1, you get peace and quiet. On day 2...the eggs and egg balloons start. D: I don't even mind Zipper as a character, but _these darn eggs gosh there is so much hate!_ XD Because of that, I feel the need to do at least half of the cherry blossom recipe farming on day 1, even if it means stopping the clock when I'm not playing. 

I do consider skipping to day 2 tomorrow, though, just because I have done all I can do on day 1 so far and it's literally just me staring at the Switch every 10 minutes for a balloon which usually has 5 Clay in it lol.



monsieurberry said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately resetting to get the perfect island is exactly what Nintendo is trying to prevent you from being able to so it’s from the start an uphill battle.


"Uphill battle" is a mild term. I honestly hate being gated from my enjoyment by Nintendo, even though I understand why they did it that way. But yeah...it just sucks. Honestly, if I could pay 50 bucks to have my native fruit set to peaches right now, I absolutely would. I have never, ever hacked any game because I hate cheating, but if there would be an option to just make the map I want to make, I would do it. I don't want anything illegal, I just want the map I want. D:

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



WhitBit said:


> I have been reading,  not all, but most of this thread and I have a suggestion that I haven't seen mentioned yet.
> 
> I really hope you can make this island work, but....If you absolutely can not get over the cherries because of the fear of perfect fruit being added...maybe you should just keep the island and take a long break.  During your break we might get some more concrete news on perfect fruit. What if they add it, but allow us to grow all types on our island?  Then you would have the perfect map, and perfect peaches!


Thank you for chiming in! I actually just wrote something about that in my last post (as in that it would just stay at the back of my mind and keep stressing me because I haven't decided about the fate of the island yet, no matter how much time will pass), but it is definitely an option I am also considering. However, it would stress me a lot more than just resetting and taking a break (possibly forever). Honestly, if I'd know that we would get info about perfect fruit in three months, I would go with your suggestion, but since it's officially known that they have updates scheduled for three years and they might or might not include perfect fruit, I would never feel safe until this game is basically outdated and no one is playing anymore. Uncertainty sucks. And honestly I don't see why they would change the perfect fruit mechanic from NL - it should be easy enough to either make perfect fruit trees un-uproot-able for visiors or run a check when bringing a perfect fruit tree onto a plane when travelling and turn it into a normal fruit tree upon arriving on an island where that particular fruit is not the native one. The game already prevents trading fish and bugs, this should not be hard to program, sadly.


----------



## AzurasStar (May 29, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Honestly? The month of resetting was fine. Not once during the month of resetting have I been stressed. Was it tedious? It sure was! But never stressful. In the last twelve hours, ever since I got up, however, I've been super-stressed. This island stresses me. It doesn't feel like a blessing but more like a curse. I'm currently sitting here, with my hair half-washed, and spent time in the shower thinking about if this is what I want - if having to learn/force myself to enjoy a game is in any way or form good or healthy. Shouldn't games, especially AC, be relaxing? But here I am, being super-stressed about making a decision about this island. On top of it, it's not like this is a one-and-done decision if I don't reset. I basically have to make this decision _every time I play_, no matter if I spend 10 or 10000 hours on the island, I could reset and go for my perfect island any day.
> 
> At the same time, I absolutely agree with you on the fact that getting my perfect island is basically impossible. The island handed to me by RNG now is likely the best I will ever see. And I believe that I actually wrote somewhere in this thread that I could maybe compromise on fruits. I honestly believed it when I wrote that. As it turns out, I obviously have a huge issue with that, especially since I hadn't planned to have more than one tree of every fruit except for peaches on the island, but lots of peach trees. I had planned around maybe one day getting perfect fruit, too. And I feel like planting nothing but peach trees but having cherries noted in the passport makes the island feel like...a lie. Fruits are part of the identity of the island.
> But yeah, if anything, this taught me that really every single thing I have on my list is absolutely essential for me when it comes to picking an island. And that really means that finding that one, perfect island is very impossible. You seem to really have the skill to come to terms with things and I envy that very, very much right now. Right now, all I really wanna do is reset and return to the check-in counter where I mindlessly enter my name and birthdate over and over and over without having to make any stressful decisions and return to braindead resetting land lol.
> ...



Well to be honest after reading all this, it sounds to me like this game isn't for you. What happens if you find the perfect island with peaches and blue airport, but your 2 flowers are your least faves? Will the flowers become the most important factor? Or if everything is perfect but the airport is yellow? It sounds to me like there's no winning here, sadly.

I absolutely hate that Nintendo forces you to have what they want ONLY... I wish I could have my map exactly how I want too, and its a really sucky feeling. I really think you're going to have to make a compromise here. I can guarantee every single person on this forum has something they don't like about their island.

If you cannot do that, that's perfectly valid and I agree it would be much healthier to stop playing completely. Might I suggest The Sims? You have absolute complete control in that game and can make everything exactly how you want. You can even download really cool custom content exactly to your liking.

A lot of, even most, Nintendo games suffer from rng based systems. I find myself save scumming like crazy on every one I play. I understand that compulsion for perfection. But only you can help yourself try and get past it. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

AzurasStar said:


> Well to be honest after reading all this, it sounds to me like this game isn't for you. What happens if you find the perfect island with peaches and blue airport, but your 2 flowers are your least faves? Will the flowers become the most important factor? Or if everything is perfect but the airport is yellow? It sounds to me like there's no winning here, sadly.
> 
> I absolutely hate that Nintendo forces you to have what they want ONLY... I wish I could have my map exactly how I want too, and its a really sucky feeling. I really think you're going to have to make a compromise here. I can guarantee every single person on this forum has something they don't like about their island.
> 
> ...


Nah, flowers don't show up anywhere on the passport and it is possible to control what to get and since I changed my birthmonth to January I cannot get Cosmos, so all is right with the flowers. Honestly, I meant it when I said that things either matter a LOT or not at all. I may have my long list of things I need/want, but everything else is cool with me. A yellow airport is a dealbreaker, though - blue and nothing else works.

The thing is that I did fine with NL. As in, I got my perfect town and played the game for many, many, many months in utter bliss, so I don't feel like "the game/AC isn't for me". I just need to get what I want and I'm doing great at the game. In NL, it was the same - I had a list of things I needed (a specific map, grass shape, fruit and shop placement) and did get it after something like two and a half months of resetting. NH has a lot more variables, which makes it harder to get what I want, but it is not impossible.

But yeah I hate it, too, that Nintendo doesn't just let us pick these things. If really every person on the forum has something about their island they dislike and cannot change, then that would be really, really sad.

My computer cannot run anything after Sims 2, but I generally only enjoyed house building in the Sims, not the actual gameplay. I loved the original Sims, but the later games got really, really stupid, with idiotic "plots" and aliens and I'm not one for games which are a life simulation but where everything is stupid and about llamas or cows or whatever nonsense. I played the Sims Mobile for a while and I hated it because of that. But yeah, I did buy Sims 4 once aaaaand it overheated my computer in less than a minute so I got a refund lol.

And I dunno, I only had the handheld consoles from Nintendo and a SNES, but I don't think that many 3DS games had crazy RNG? At least I can't remember any where I got frustrated. Maybe we're playing vastly different games, though!


----------



## AzurasStar (May 29, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Nah, flowers don't show up anywhere on the passport and it is possible to control what to get and since I changed my birthmonth to January I cannot get Cosmos, so all is right with the flowers. Honestly, I meant it when I said that things either matter a LOT or not at all. I may have my long list of things I need/want, but everything else is cool with me. A yellow airport is a dealbreaker, though - blue and nothing else works.
> 
> The thing is that I did fine with NL. As in, I got my perfect town and played the game for many, many, many months in utter bliss, so I don't feel like "the game/AC isn't for me". I just need to get what I want and I'm doing great at the game. In NL, it was the same - I had a list of things I needed (a specific map, grass shape, fruit and shop placement) and did get it after something like two and a half months of resetting. NH has a lot more variables, which makes it harder to get what I want, but it is not impossible.
> 
> ...




If thats how playing AC is to you, resetting for months and missing out on what the game actually is, then you do you. You asked people for help and to try to convince you not to reset. Flowers show up in the shop and on mystery islands. You will never be able to get rid of the 2 main seeds in your shop.

Fire emblem, Pokemon, Mario Party, Animal Crossing, basically all rpg's... All are pretty heavily rng based. Sims 4 has a new potato computer mode and is optimized to work on many systems and I'm not sure where you're getting plots and llamas and cows from, but Sims 4 is literally based on Sims 1 gameplay. With tons of options to make it exactly how you want, unlike Nintendo games. Thought it might be a good fit, as I quite enjoy it myself.

Anyway, I tried to help. Good luck all the same! With whatever you try to do


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

AzurasStar said:


> If thats how playing AC is to you, resetting for months and missing out on what the game actually is, then you do you. You asked people for help and to try to convince you not to reset. Flowers show up in the shop and on mystery islands. You will never be able to get rid of the 2 main seeds in your shop.
> 
> Fire emblem, Pokemon, Mario Party, Animal Crossing, basically all rpg's... All are pretty heavily rng based. Sims 4 has a new potato computer mode and is optimized to work on many systems and I'm not sure where you're getting plots and llamas and cows from, but Sims 4 is literally based on Sims 1 gameplay. With tons of options to make it exactly how you want, unlike Nintendo games. Thought it might be a good fit, as I quite enjoy it myself.
> 
> Anyway, I tried to help. Good luck all the same! With whatever you try to do


I'm quite interested what you mean by that. A normal videogame is something that lasts...how long? 20-80 hours maybe? I dunno, feel like most RPGs do. But AC is a game meant to be played for years upon years and I feel like if I get maybe five years of gameplay out of NH, a few months of resetting aren't much in comparision to the actual gameplay lasting for so much longer? So I'm not totally sure what you mean by "missing out"? 

Oh! Now I understand what you mean with the flowers! I actually do hate Cosmos but am okay with all other flowers. The seedbags look the same anyway, so I find that less mentally intrusive than the fruit and on top of that there's Leif and I watched a datamine video yesterday that actually speculated about Leif permanently setting up shop. 

I never played Mario Party or Fire Emblem, but okay, for Pokemon it's true. I usually reset for good natures and IV on legendaries and a female starter but that's it. But yeah, you're right, lots of people do shiny hunting and the like. I'm more into games like Bravely Default, though, where RNG isn't really prominent.

Huh, Sims Mobile is full of dumb plots about llamas and it's stupid. Like, every single profession is about llamas or aliens in some way and I watched a few Sims 4 videos online and there were aliens in those, too, and a living scarecrow and you could actually romance both so I noped out of that video fast lol. But I had no idea there's a potato computer mode, that's actually really cool!

And know that I do really appreciate your posts! <3 Thank you for taking so much time to reply!


----------



## AzurasStar (May 29, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I'm quite interested what you mean by that. A normal videogame is something that lasts...how long? 20-80 hours maybe? I dunno, feel like most RPGs do. But AC is a game meant to be played for years upon years and I feel like if I get maybe five years of gameplay out of NH, a few months of resetting aren't much in comparision to the actual gameplay lasting for so much longer? So I'm not totally sure what you mean by "missing out"?
> 
> Oh! Now I understand what you mean with the flowers! I actually do hate Cosmos but am okay with all other flowers. The seedbags look the same anyway, so I find that less mentally intrusive than the fruit and on top of that there's Leif and I watched a datamine video yesterday that actually speculated about Leif permanently setting up shop.
> 
> ...



Yeah I guess thats pretty true! I guess just for myself I would feel bad about missing all the live events that they have for this particular game. Can always TT back to them at the very least. I really hated my old cosmos too so I get that haha.

Never played Sims mobile, I can't stand mobile games and micro transactions... that honestly sounds really bad though, glad I never touched that  you could always give that potato mode a try, it's fairly new and it could really help!

I just HAD to reply to this cause I feel it so hard. Sorry that I said it may not be the game for you, I just mean the rng may never be in your favor, although I certainly hope that's not the case. And I didn't mean to question you so hard lol, just wanted you to think about what truly matters to you. If you can stick it out and make it into something you truly love, then obviously there's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Sheba (May 29, 2020)

AzurasStar said:


> Yeah I guess thats pretty true! I guess just for myself I would feel bad about missing all the live events that they have for this particular game. Can always TT back to them at the very least. I really hated my old cosmos too so I get that haha.
> 
> Never played Sims mobile, I can't stand mobile games and micro transactions... that honestly sounds really bad though, glad I never touched that  you could always give that potato mode a try, it's fairly new and it could really help!
> 
> I just HAD to reply to this cause I feel it so hard. Sorry that I said it may not be the game for you, I just mean the rng may never be in your favor, although I certainly hope that's not the case. And I didn't mean to question you so hard lol, just wanted you to think about what truly matters to you. If you can stick it out and make it into something you truly love, then obviously there's nothing wrong with that!


Yeah, that is actually true, the events are really why I never took really long breaks from resetting because I didn't want to miss so much. But honestly, from what I've seen on youtube, all the events so far were very underwhelming (the museum thing and May Day being really short and Bunny Day being...Bunny Day...lol) and instead I found the real value to be the seasonal stuff (spring bamboo and cherry blossom recipes). 
And Cosmos are the flowers from hell I swear lmao.

Yeah, you didn't miss anything of value with Sims Mobile. I'd have to buy Sims 4 again to try potato mode; I'd have to save up for a month or two for that, but if I end up with maybe too much money for my birthday I might actually look into it!

And no worries, you're not wrong - RNG indeed might never be in my favor; that's actually really, really likely compared to getting what I want. It's not like resetting 10000 times will guarantee the perfect map. It's also perfectly fine to question me; after all, me being so indecisive shows I don't really know myself too well, though I am sure at this point that all the test islands I deleted were all me trying to compromise on things and every time I said "No more compromises, it doesn't work for me" and here I am again with a compromise that stresses me hahaha. I think I actually do know what truly matters to me (and that's every single damn thing on my list), I just don't really want to acknowledge it because it also means that my chance of ever finding "my" map is basically nonexistant.


----------



## lunar-legend (May 29, 2020)

Hey there, I've been lurking these forums for a while, but only recently made an account and never posted anything. I've been keeping my eye on this thread.

Everything you've been describing about your OCD, I get it, because I have it too. I'm also autistic, so my brain will go through phases with specific compulsions, and it just...sucks. Truly, in a way that most people could never understand.

I was very fortunate with New Horizons. I got my perfect map on my second try on release day. I could not be more grateful for that, because New Leaf was not nearly as kind to me. I reset my first New Leaf town hundreds of times until I got my "perfect" map...then later bought a second copy because I decided I wanted something different and couldn't bear to delete my first town that I'd searched for for so long.

My second copy...I reset that game well over 1,000 times, over the course of a few months, on and off. I needed peaches, circle grass (thank goodness there is only one grass pattern in NH!) and for my town hall and ReTail to be lined up at the top of the map. I needed a right facing river and a spot big enough for me to put my house by the waterfall in the bottom left corner. I would not settle for ANYTHING less!

After all that time, I finally, FINALLY got the map I wanted...and I completely understand what you describe, about how the anxiety is so much worse when you're undecided, versus actually resetting. As someone else pointed out, resetting gives you a sense of control. And OCD is all about feeling a lack of control and needing to find it in compulsive behaviors. That's the nature of the disorder.

If it were me right now, I would reset for the fruit I wanted. But I wouldn't keep my focus on New Horizons anymore. Instead I'd find another game to play, and reset NH for an hour or two each day, as sort of a side project. That's how I worked up the stamina to get my second New Leaf town that I still love so much. That way, all of your focus isn't on resetting. Resetting can take a back burner to the game you're really focused on, and your brain can have a rest.

I know that with severe OCD, that compulsion will just take the form of something else (been there...), but one thing I use to keep mine at bay is a conscious thought of "SHUT UP!" when I feel it getting bad. I think to myself, "THIS THOUGHT IS NOT MINE! THIS IS MY OCD AND IT'S NOT IMPORTANT!" and then I force my brain to be distracted by thinking of something, anything, else. I procrastinate my compulsions. Literally. "I don't have time for this right now." "I have more important things to focus on." "This can wait 'till later." Knowing the beast, as they say. Acknowledge it, but don't give it power.

While I realize my methods may not work for you, please know that I deeply empathize with your situation and that I'm here if you ever need to vent. I hope that you are able to take a step back and breathe until you finally stumble across that one, perfect, island.


----------



## marieheiwa (May 30, 2020)

hey sheba, hope you’re feeling a little better today. think taking a break from the game is an excellent idea.  i am really sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Aleigh (May 30, 2020)

swifterly said:


> I think I have... fairly similar to the map you want |D
> 
> View attachment 252126
> 
> ...


hey your map is very similar to mine lmao even the villager houses


----------



## Thair (May 30, 2020)

I empathize with your struggle, it sucks to see that you almost got the perfect map and then the fruit had to come along and shake up your OCD.
I think you should stick to your original plan of taking a break for now. Don't delete you current island yet but simply let it... rest, so to speak and once you decide to come back, you can always reset it then. Maybe something will change until then, even if it's just more confidence in knowing that you cannot arrange yourself with your current native fruit and you have to reset - it's better than being stuck in the limbo of "This is almost perfect but I just don't think I can ever be fully happy with it, I don't know..." Plus, like you said: What's a couple of months (resetting + break) in a game that's designed to entertain for years?
I don't know if you play any other Switch games but if not, maybe you have a trusted friend that would be willing to take your console for a while and reset a couple of times? Beginners luck is a thing! You could make them a checklist and see what comes out of it.
(I think resetting is fun because I love chance and gambling (probably not a good thing haha!) so if I were able to, I'd love to take an hour or two out of my day and reset for someone else. I wish there was a console equivalent of Teamviewer...)

And for what it's worth: I don't check my passport ever and to see the native fruit in the shop you have to scroll all the way down below the tools for sale - nothing of worth is there tbh, so once you swap all native fruits out for your desired ones, there are so few instances where you would be confronted with the fact!


----------



## atriosocool (May 30, 2020)

Sheba said:


> This island is honestly the first time I feel really stressed and get anxiety; resetting never did that for me. Getting burnt out on playing video games does suck, but so far I always managed to avoid that by simply stopping if I felt myself becoming unhappy and feeling like the game turned into a chore. I seem utterly unable to comprehend how you (and so many others) can enjoy the game when you do seem bothered by things on your island that you don't like and have to actively convince yourself and force yourself to accept them as much as possible. I kind of feel like...this is not what games should be about? Shouldn't games be just fun? Unless you're a professional streamer making money with that stuff, I think games should not include stress and frustration and convincing and struggling. :/


Hmmm, for me, i guess i just keep reminding myself that the variables are innate to the game, and that the anxiety it brings is more of a personal problem instead of the game's? I don't know but i guess thinking of it that way helps me to adapt and to cope with the "imperfections"? But that's just in my case. Don't get me wrong though, playing this game still gives me anxiety. Now i have to do stuff like repeatedly putting up whole sections of cliffs then tearing them down entirely then putting them up again, rinse and repeat until the anxiety i feel goes away 

Anyway, i'm still rooting for you and i really hope that you find satisfaction sooner rather than later


----------



## Sheba (May 30, 2020)

Good morning, dear people! Or, well, good afternoon!
Played some more yesterday and am now at 8/14 cherry blossom recipes. Hope I can collect the rest today and then move onto day 2, open the airport and find out what my sister fruit is to finally maybe make some decision progress and also chop down all the cherry trees lol. Sadly, housework comes first and who knows how lucky I'll get with the recipes, so for all I know I might still spend the whole day collecting them. 



lunar-legend said:


> Hey there, I've been lurking these forums for a while, but only recently made an account and never posted anything. I've been keeping my eye on this thread.
> 
> Everything you've been describing about your OCD, I get it, because I have it too. I'm also autistic, so my brain will go through phases with specific compulsions, and it just...sucks. Truly, in a way that most people could never understand.
> 
> ...


Wow, so many people seem to be able to relate! ;O; On one hand that makes me really happy but also really sad because I don't wish OCD on anyone in the world since it just sucks so, so much. 

It seems we went through such similiar NL experiences (down to the circle-grass+peaches decision!), that's amazing! And I'm so happy to hear you got your NH dream island so quickly because it sounds like you had prepared for resetting a lot, so that's a real miracle!

The thing is that resetting doesn't feel like a compulsion. I could just walk away from resetting and not care and I definitely can't do that with my normal compulsions. I think the way OCD affects my game is simply by not letting me compromise, else I feel unhappy because it's just not perfect, which is on par with how I play other games as well. The anxiety comes as a result of having to make a decision because I suck at decisions. While the pressure of the decision is definitely born from my OCD-need of having a perfect island vs. trying to accept what I have now, I am having such stress and anxiety during every single decision-making process in my life that comes with somewhat lasting consequences, so I don't think my current stress level is OCD-related.

I honestly rarely ever reset for more than 1-2 hours lately anyway. During my third reset cycle, I basically used my Switch Lite down to 50% charge and wasn't even fast-resetting since I was also watching videos at the same time, so it was definitely neither excessive nor compulsive and just chill.

I still haven't made a decision about the island. I know I will only truly be happy if I follow your advice and reset, but at the same time, I also feel sort of stubborn and dumb for resetting over fruit. On top of that, I do feel like...I would regret resetting that island and that's a thought I didn't have about any of my other islands, including the first one I spent so many hours on. That thought is, however, not born from the almost-perfection of the island, but because I do feel that I don't have the sort of stamina you have; after hundreds of resetting hours I think I just don't feel like doing it for weeks anymore and actually, unless RNG blesses me in like 5-10 hours, just drop the game completely and _for good_. I know myself well enough for that; I don't really ever return to things I've dropped for a long period of time. So apparently, what I am doing is yelling at myself just like in the examples you have given to convince myself to keep the island, but that really would be something I'd have to do every single day for as long as I play the game on the island and...yeah, it would be healthier to just stop and walk away for good. After sleeping on it, I'm am very, very certain that it would be for good.



marieheiwa said:


> hey sheba, hope you’re feeling a little better today. think taking a break from the game is an excellent idea.  i am really sorry you have to go through this.


Thank you so much for caring!  After sleeping on it, I'm pretty sure that 'taking a break' would definitely result in me abandoning the game for good, so that's really, really sad, but it would really be the healthiest thing to do. :/



Thair said:


> I empathize with your struggle, it sucks to see that you almost got the perfect map and then the fruit had to come along and shake up your OCD.
> I think you should stick to your original plan of taking a break for now. Don't delete you current island yet but simply let it... rest, so to speak and once you decide to come back, you can always reset it then. Maybe something will change until then, even if it's just more confidence in knowing that you cannot arrange yourself with your current native fruit and you have to reset - it's better than being stuck in the limbo of "This is almost perfect but I just don't think I can ever be fully happy with it, I don't know..." Plus, like you said: What's a couple of months (resetting + break) in a game that's designed to entertain for years?
> I don't know if you play any other Switch games but if not, maybe you have a trusted friend that would be willing to take your console for a while and reset a couple of times? Beginners luck is a thing! You could make them a checklist and see what comes out of it.
> (I think resetting is fun because I love chance and gambling (probably not a good thing haha!) so if I were able to, I'd love to take an hour or two out of my day and reset for someone else. I wish there was a console equivalent of Teamviewer...)
> ...


I think taking a break+not resetting is nothing I can do; it would just keep giving me anxiety that I still have to make a decision about the island. It's either keeping the island or resetting+break (likely for good as resetting hell is unlikely to entice me enough to return to this game instead of playing one of the million other games I have waiting). 
I don't have any other Switch games, but also sadly not anyone who would be willing to reset for me and whom I could give my console to easily. All my friends live either overseas or, if they're in Germany, at least a few hours away and the only friend who also owns a Switch and actually NH (and is currently still sitting on 500 of my items from my first island, poor woman...) definitely doesn't have the time to do something like that for me as she's in the final years of her teaching degree and is learning and working basically 24/7. 

I actually don't mind and sometimes even like resetting, too! I don't think it's fun, but it's a bit...relaxing because of the repetitive movements. There are days I definitely don't enjoy it and some on which I definitely do, haha. 

But wow, I sooooo often use the tool section of the Cranny to buy stuff and always see the fruit (note: I never had the upgraded version of the Cranny, so I dunno how things are looking in the tool section then). I always buy tools and seeds. I think the issue is really that I'd know it's cherries when my whole island would be littered with peaches and that it's all a lie (lol) and also the perfect fruit issue on top. After someone told me that the peach furniture can be customized to perfect-fruit-color now, I'm more assured than ever that perfect fruits will happen.

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



atriosocool said:


> Hmmm, for me, i guess i just keep reminding myself that the variables are innate to the game, and that the anxiety it brings is more of a personal problem instead of the game's? I don't know but i guess thinking of it that way helps me to adapt and to cope with the "imperfections"? But that's just in my case. Don't get me wrong though, playing this game still gives me anxiety. Now i have to do stuff like repeatedly putting up whole sections of cliffs then tearing them down entirely then putting them up again, rinse and repeat until the anxiety i feel goes away
> 
> Anyway, i'm still rooting for you and i really hope that you find satisfaction sooner rather than later


Hahaha, yeah, of course it's my own personal problem that the game gives me anxiety and I do actually think that the amount of variables to ensure the island is unique for everyone is really nice! I just...wish I could pick. 

Terraforming is a whole anxiety-inducing matter in itself, but at the very least, it's something that can always be redone. But don't get me started on the amount of screenshots I took of my terraformed things on my first island if I liked-but-not-REALLY-liked them before tearing them down to make sure I could replicate what I did for sure if I wanted to.

Thanks for the good wishes!  I really need them! XD


----------



## Thair (May 30, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I think taking a break+not resetting is nothing I can do; it would just keep giving me anxiety that I still have to make a decision about the island. It's either keeping the island or resetting+break (likely for good as resetting hell is unlikely to entice me enough to return to this game instead of playing one of the million other games I have waiting).
> I don't have any other Switch games, but also sadly not anyone who would be willing to reset for me and whom I could give my console to easily. All my friends live either overseas or, if they're in Germany, at least a few hours away and the only friend who also owns a Switch and actually NH (and is currently still sitting on 500 of my items from my first island, poor woman...) definitely doesn't have the time to do something like that for me as she's in the final years of her teaching degree and is learning and working basically 24/7.



Ah, I wish you had found your perfect island already so you wouldn't have to deal with the possibility of never getting to play the game! Since ACNH is your only Switch game, I guess you could at least sell the whole console if you were to never consider getting any other games?
I feel you, my only AC playing friend lives a couple hours away as well - feel free to hit me up if you're in Southern Germany and want me to reset your island for you! (jk - or am I? XD)

I wonder...since you have quite a few criteria your island has to meet right now, I assume they're all based on a specific plan you have for your theme/ layout, right? Maybe you'll end up having others ideas somewhere down the line and your criteria change, ideally to something more manageable? That would be a blessing, even if it just means you'll consider both short and long docks or whatever! (I didn't even know there were different dock sizes before this thread... the more you know)


----------



## Sheba (May 30, 2020)

Thair said:


> Ah, I wish you had found your perfect island already so you wouldn't have to deal with the possibility of never getting to play the game! Since ACNH is your only Switch game, I guess you could at least sell the whole console if you were to never consider getting any other games?
> I feel you, my only AC playing friend lives a couple hours away as well - feel free to hit me up if you're in Southern Germany and want me to reset your island for you! (jk - or am I? XD)
> 
> I wonder...since you have quite a few criteria your island has to meet right now, I assume they're all based on a specific plan you have for your theme/ layout, right? Maybe you'll end up having others ideas somewhere down the line and your criteria change, ideally to something more manageable? That would be a blessing, even if it just means you'll consider both short and long docks or whatever! (I didn't even know there were different dock sizes before this thread... the more you know)


Well, I DID get 150 hours in on my first island, so it's not like I wasted all my money on console+game. And I do actually have Pokemon Sword and believe that hopefully down the line, there will be more Switch games I'd like to play, so selling the console is nothing i'd want to do (though tbh, with the Joystick already half-broken after 5 months, the thing is a mess anyway). 
I'm in western Germany unfortunately or I'd drop by.  

My criteria are based off of specific plans and things I like alike. Like, I think all airport colors aside from blue are really ugly and too neon-y, so that has nothing to do with my island plans. Other things (like RS centered) are also less because of plans and more because of how I find things nice. My plans could easily accomodate a RS in the top left or bottom left, but I like it in the center as a literal "town center" and because it's nice to reach it equally fast from all sides of the island. Same for the airport. Stuff like the long dock are, of course, also just personal preference. The only things that really matter for my plans are peninsula shape and peninsula-position, the river mouths and, I suppose, the fruits since I plan a peach-island (well, basically my whole island is to be decorated in pink, blue, white and purple and as it turns out, oranges, pears, cherries and apples are neither pink, blue, white or purple...lol.)

The dock size is actually maybe something I could compromise on; I've seen the short dock and it's really not as pretty and I do like to watch the sunrise from my dock, but I suppose I don't use it enough to truly justify needing the long dock, but again that might be me stating it now and then being deeply unsettled if I find an island perfect except for dock size... but the long dock is also a LOT more common than the short dock.
Also dear goodness, whenever I talk about the dock I have to be so careful to type the right letters because this all would sound a lot more awkward if my finger hit just to the left of the 'o' key like it sometimes does. XD


----------



## Thair (May 30, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Well, I DID get 150 hours in on my first island, so it's not like I wasted all my money on console+game. And I do actually have Pokemon Sword and believe that hopefully down the line, there will be more Switch games I'd like to play, so selling the console is nothing i'd want to do (though tbh, with the Joystick already half-broken after 5 months, the thing is a mess anyway).
> I'm in western Germany unfortunately or I'd drop by.
> 
> My criteria are based off of specific plans and things I like alike. Like, I think all airport colors aside from blue are really ugly and too neon-y, so that has nothing to do with my island plans. Other things (like RS centered) are also less because of plans and more because of how I find things nice. My plans could easily accomodate a RS in the top left or bottom left, but I like it in the center as a literal "town center" and because it's nice to reach it equally fast from all sides of the island. Same for the airport. Stuff like the long dock are, of course, also just personal preference. The only things that really matter for my plans are peninsula shape and peninsula-position, the river mouths and, I suppose, the fruits since I plan a peach-island (well, basically my whole island is to be decorated in pink, blue, white and purple and as it turns out, oranges, pears, cherries and apples are neither pink, blue, white or purple...lol.)
> ...



150h is pretty iimpressive considering that I have around 130h right now and I've played every day since release XD I'm just so indecisive when it comes to terraforming so I spend a lot of time just doing my daily chores, running around in circles hoping for inspiration to strike, and then closing the game for the day! And now that I'm finally at the point where I'm trying to decorate my RS area, the restarting itch resurfaces because I found so many cool ideas on pinterest but my plaza is too close to the beach to do any of them aaaah

Maybe any future game update will make you change your mind on any of the criteria (ideally the confirmation that there won't be perfect fruit lol - although I hope we won't be getting that as my native fruit is apples which I love, but the perfect version looks horrendous!)

And you know what they say... dock size matters XD

I hope you'll come to a conclusion that you'll be okay with eventually, whether it'll be going back to resetting eventually or letting the issue rest and focussing on any other game or hobby! I'll let you know if I should ever end up in Western Germany


----------



## Fey (May 30, 2020)

Sheba said:
			
		

> The thing is that resetting doesn't feel like a compulsion. I could just walk away from resetting and not care and I definitely can't do that with my normal compulsions. I think the way OCD affects my game is simply by not letting me compromise, else I feel unhappy because it's just not perfect, which is on par with how I play other games as well. The anxiety comes as a result of having to make a decision because I suck at decisions. While the pressure of the decision is definitely born from my OCD-need of having a perfect island vs. trying to accept what I have now, I am having such stress and anxiety during every single decision-making process in my life that comes with somewhat lasting consequences, so I don't think my current stress level is OCD-related.



I’m sorry if this is presumptuous of me, but the situation you describe definitely sounds like a manifestation of OCD to me. 

As a parallel: my problems were solely focused on my own living space. If I was somewhere else, I had no compulsions and wasn’t plagued by obsessive thoughts. To me, that is what’s happening with your game. You obsess over it while you’re engaging, but once you put it away you’re fine.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 30, 2020)

i only resteted once... but in new leaf i would soft reset to not get ugly villagers


----------



## Sheba (May 30, 2020)

Three more cherry blossom recipes to go, then it's time for day 2!



Thair said:


> 150h is pretty iimpressive considering that I have around 130h right now and I've played every day since release XD I'm just so indecisive when it comes to terraforming so I spend a lot of time just doing my daily chores, running around in circles hoping for inspiration to strike, and then closing the game for the day! And now that I'm finally at the point where I'm trying to decorate my RS area, the restarting itch resurfaces because I found so many cool ideas on pinterest but my plaza is too close to the beach to do any of them aaaah
> 
> Maybe any future game update will make you change your mind on any of the criteria (ideally the confirmation that there won't be perfect fruit lol - although I hope we won't be getting that as my native fruit is apples which I love, but the perfect version looks horrendous!)
> 
> ...


Well, I've got double that on total time, which is all resetting, sooo...XD; I played waaay too much. And terraforming is super-scary, I can understand putting it off. All the online ideas are pretty much breaking everyone, though - I saw so many I loved and when I then tried to do them on my first island they all didn't fit or sucked and it was just frustrating. And I have heard from soooo many people in this thread by now how much they hate their close-to-airport plaza and it made me ditch so many maps I originally had on my list. Really glad I got told about that... I hope you can live with your plaza or, if you reset, that your new map will come quickly and be perfect! :O

I also hope we won't get perfect fruit after all this drama I've been going through now lol! XD

Yep, dock size matters! I think that, now that I am used to a big dock, I would feel insecure and get dock envy if I would have to settle on a small one. It might be shallow because I know it should be about how you use a dock and not its size, but well, I got spoiled by my long dock and I don't really want to settle for less. 

Thank you so much! And if you ever do come up here (though why would you, the south is so much nicer!), then let me know! XD



Fey said:


> I’m sorry if this is presumptuous of me, but the situation you describe definitely sounds like a manifestation of OCD to me.
> 
> As a parallel: my problems were solely focused on my own living space. If I was somewhere else, I had no compulsions and wasn’t plagued by obsessive thoughts. To me, that is what’s happening with your game. You obsess over it while you’re engaging, but once you put it away you’re fine.


Nah, I also obsess over it if I'm away, else I would sleep better at this point and not be stressed even if I'm not playing. But OCD is different for anyone. It's definitely good to hear you didn't have OCD when somewhere else since I had it everywhere and public OCD is the worst OCD because you get distracted all the time and people come and ask if you're alright and uggggh.


----------



## Sheba (May 30, 2020)

So, to let all of you guys know how things went:
After spending quite a few hours collecting all cherry blossom recipes, I then finally let the island roll into day 2 and got to explore the rest of the lower-layer island.
The east beach turned out to be not as pretty as the west one, but without anything being wrong about it - I'm just used to horrible west and really pretty east beaches from my first three islands, lol.
There were a total of 31 cherry trees of my island and I chopped down all but three since I usually keep three of each fruit tree.
However, then I checked my sister fruit and it wasn't peaches or at least apples, but oranges; oranges being the least desireable fruit because in the case perfect fruits come and we can grow at least the native and the sister fruit into perfect fruits...well, oranges and cherries are the two perfect fruits I like the least. So really, really bad.
I then did all the work on the island - cleaned up everything (Bunny Day coming up, uggggh all that egg trash...), gathered all the wood, weeded the whole thing, carefully picked a shop location where the shop wouldn't be in the way but still look pretty.
Said location ended up being where I had planted my three oranges, so I had to uproot them again and also move the three cherry trees and...somehow that really, really got to me. So I went on the free, first Nook Mile Ticket tour you get on day 2, reached the island, saw cherry trees everywhere...and shut down the game and deleted the save data right then and there. Honestly, the oranges did me in. If it had been peaches, I think I would have managed, but the oranges were too much suck.

It's been like...10 minutes now and while there is some regret it's right now more about me making a rash decision because I got unreasonably annoyed. I should have tried to plant peach trees on my island first or something, though I think deep down, given how much I go on Island Tours, it would have always bothered me really much since there was no real escape from the cherries (and some oranges on the fruit island).
It's kinda frustrating because I thought yesterday I could actually make it work and tried to figure some things out what I could at least do with perfect cherries (maybe plant them in the sakura-area I want to make in my town since that's...like cherry blossoms and putting perfect cherries there might have been a nice touch) and maybe I will regret this terribly in an hour or two, but...well, I reset, no way to undo it. Ultimately, it's probably really for the best. In the end, I do actually blame the oranges, but yeah, stupid reason galore.

Not sure where to go from here now, to be honest. Maybe that's the end of the thread as I'll drop the game for good, maybe I'll reset for a few more hours in case RNG feels like super-blessing me again, just this time with a really perfect island, I don't know. I have a huge and life-changing tooth procedure on Tuesday, so depending on how that goes I might just reset for a while to take my mind off of potential pain or I might say that that's really it and I'm done with the game because other stuff is more important anyway. I'll keep you guys updated, but yup, cherry island is gone and I'm...mostly relieved but also upset with myself at the same time. We'll see how much I will regret it and hate myself after I got some sleep. Honestly, I fear I might regret it a lot in the long run, at least if I end up resetting again and not getting what I want (which is...what will happen. Because, yeah, one-in-a-million chance and all that).


----------



## moon_child (May 31, 2020)

Sheba said:


> So, to let all of you guys know how things went:
> After spending quite a few hours collecting all cherry blossom recipes, I then finally let the island roll into day 2 and got to explore the rest of the lower-layer island.
> The east beach turned out to be not as pretty as the west one, but without anything being wrong about it - I'm just used to horrible west and really pretty east beaches from my first three islands, lol.
> There were a total of 31 cherry trees of my island and I chopped down all but three since I usually keep three of each fruit tree.
> ...



Hmmm...how about a different approach? Try to forget your island plans first and formulate new plans after getting the actual island? Like, reset for a map and target peaches and your fave color airport but don’t think about your island plans yet and then when you arrive on the island, or see the map, start formulating brand new island plans from the way the map is. Like...make island plans based off of the map. Wouldn’t that be easier as you’ll have countless of choices and it’s gonna be more flexible in the sense that you’ll just adapt your island plans to whatever the game gives you? It’ll be just like getting a new puppy but instead of thinking of the name first (the name Brownie would force you to find a brown puppy), see all the puppies first and choose one and then actually just name him based on how he looks or what his personality is (if you fall in love with a white one you could call him Vanilla or if it’s a spotted one you could call him Oreo and so on). That would just open up a whole new entire world of possibilities. There are a lot of ways to design an island and I’ve been to a lot of tours with varying themes and varying maps and most people seemed to make everything work and look super nice regardless of where things are by coming up with concepts that suit their maps. Maybe this can solve your problems?


----------



## moon_child (May 31, 2020)

I also forgot to say that I’m speaking from experience too, since my initial map, my planned map and my final map all differs drastically because my plans kept changing as I go along with designing my island. I think that to have this mindset (flexible plans to adopt to the map and the game) is important in NH since they’re giving us updates little by little and therefore, you’d really need to be prepared to be flexible and work around whatever they give us. Like if they add new buildings and shop, we all gotta be ready to make amends and make it work even if we’ve finished designing our maps and throw our previous plans out the window to make room for new ones.


----------



## Sheba (May 31, 2020)

It's a new day!
And there's still no regret about resetting.
However, there's also an overwhelming sadness because my mindset has clearly changed. I've accepted now that I really need everything on my list to be perfect to enjoy the game and getting that is basically impossible, so I have exactly zero motivation for resetting anymore. I'm done. And that's so sad. I never got to meet most of my dreamies or even to lay down paths and make the island I wanted. I wanted this game to be part of my life for years. But it's not happening and I don't want to play a game I don't enjoy. Resetting the island was the right choice, I'm certain about that as it would have never made me happy, but the reality of it also making me put the game down for good just...sucks. It really, really, really sucks and I wish I could take up the offers of everyone who said stuff like "Hey, if you would live next to me I'd reset for you" because I want to play _so badly_, but alas.



moon_child said:


> Hmmm...how about a different approach? Try to forget your island plans first and formulate new plans after getting the actual island? Like, reset for a map and target peaches and your fave color airport but don’t think about your island plans yet and then when you arrive on the island, or see the map, start formulating brand new island plans from the way the map is. Like...make island plans based off of the map. Wouldn’t that be easier as you’ll have countless of choices and it’s gonna be more flexible in the sense that you’ll just adapt your island plans to whatever the game gives you? It’ll be just like getting a new puppy but instead of thinking of the name first (the name Brownie would force you to find a brown puppy), see all the puppies first and choose one and then actually just name him based on how he looks or what his personality is (if you fall in love with a white one you could call him Vanilla or if it’s a spotted one you could call him Oreo and so on). That would just open up a whole new entire world of possibilities. There are a lot of ways to design an island and I’ve been to a lot of tours with varying themes and varying maps and most people seemed to make everything work and look super nice regardless of where things are by coming up with concepts that suit their maps. Maybe this can solve your problems?





moon_child said:


> I also forgot to say that I’m speaking from experience too, since my initial map, my planned map and my final map all differs drastically because my plans kept changing as I go along with designing my island. I think that to have this mindset (flexible plans to adopt to the map and the game) is important in NH since they’re giving us updates little by little and therefore, you’d really need to be prepared to be flexible and work around whatever they give us. Like if they add new buildings and shop, we all gotta be ready to make amends and make it work even if we’ve finished designing our maps and throw our previous plans out the window to make room for new ones.


Nah, I'm done with the game, it's not happening. Unfortunately, 95% of my "requirements" are not influenced by my island plans but solely by what I like and dislike in the game. The only thing that does interfere with my island plans is the RS position and river mouths, as I found out that two south river mouths just suck in terms of terraforming.
But honestly I'm a planner by heart. In every area of my life, I hate just "winging" it. It brings me no enjoyment and only anxiety. To stick with your example, I wouldn't go to a shelter to adopt a random puppy because I would want to read up on the breed and its needs first before committing to a dog to make sure it fits me and my lifestyle and to ensure I can give the animal a great life and that would include looking for a dog with a certain personality matching what I want. Would I pick a name first? I'd have a list of names I would then choose the best-matching from. But that's just like I handled NH - with a list of things I love/want, while other things are unimportant (because no matter what people say about my list, there ARE actually things I don't care about hahaha - like starting villagers, hidden beach placement, beach rocks and mostly flowers (just no Cosmos please lol)). 

When it comes to updates, yeah, I hate that it's impossible to buy a finished game these days. It sucks. But I find adding new, changeable things easier than being stuck with something unchangeable. I can change the position of my shops, but I can't change what fruits I will see on every mystery tour ever.


----------



## marieheiwa (May 31, 2020)

i’m really sorry sheba, hopefully you’ll be able to find a different game that will allow you the same level of enjoyment without the stress!


----------



## Sheba (May 31, 2020)

marieheiwa said:


> i’m really sorry sheba, hopefully you’ll be able to find a different game that will allow you the same level of enjoyment without the stress!


Thank you! I have plenty of fun games to play, really, but none is like AC and ACs uniqueness is that it can give 3500+ hours of enjoyment while most other games last for 20-80 hours. That's why I was willing to put so much work into resetting since I figured it would pay off in the very long run. Also I didn't really mind the resetting in NH as it's a lot more comfortable than NL was.
But in the end, there's soooo many more variables and maps in NH so that finding that perfect map is incredibly much harder than it was in NL. NL had like...half the maps and also then fruits, grass shapes, slopes and the three(?) shop/town hall positions. NH has...all that stuff with dock and dock length and airport color and airport position, a million possible peninsula combinations...realistically, it's not feasible to beat RNG. I believed for a long time it was since I had my list of preferred maps, but a lot of "maybe"-maps and "maybe"-compromises. As all of those have been scratched now, only the impossibly low chance remains. 

Again, resetting wasn't stressful! Only the imperfect islands were. I never, ever minded the resetting. But now I'm in a different mental state when it comes to it, so I would mind now since it would feel like doing something for no possible gain.


----------



## Rize (May 31, 2020)

If i didn't have over 500 hours on my island I would be in your shoes. I'm generally overall satisfied with my island right now.. honestly it's what i've been telling myself to prevent the urge to restart haha, but no. I'm content, but I understand the frustration, hopefully you get what you want c:


----------



## Thair (May 31, 2020)

I'm going to stay optimistic and hope there may be changes in the game in the future that will make you want to pick it up again! Maybe the option to change some island features that are currently unchangeable (recolouring your airport etc.) or maybe even just the option for save file transfers or saves being stored on the game cartridge so the "Hey I'll gladly reset your island for you!" thing can come true!

Since you have quite a bit of stuff to deal with at the moment (general health stuff, the state of the world, those kinds of things) maybe there'll be a time where you actually want to give it another shot - and if you do, I'm sure I speak for a lot of people when I say we'd love to heart about your future endeavours!


----------



## Sheba (May 31, 2020)

Thair said:


> I'm going to stay optimistic and hope there may be changes in the game in the future that will make you want to pick it up again! Maybe the option to change some island features that are currently unchangeable (recolouring your airport etc.) or maybe even just the option for save file transfers or saves being stored on the game cartridge so the "Hey I'll gladly reset your island for you!" thing can come true!
> 
> Since you have quite a bit of stuff to deal with at the moment (general health stuff, the state of the world, those kinds of things) maybe there'll be a time where you actually want to give it another shot - and if you do, I'm sure I speak for a lot of people when I say we'd love to heart about your future endeavours!


Thank you! Honestly just making RS moveable would be the gamechanger for me since then I wouldn't just have two map layouts to pick from but literally every single map with a west river mouth. Sure, everything else would have to fit as well, but with so many possible maps, I would be able to fly in and check airport color and fruit so much more often. Repainting the airport alone would be too little for me to start again, though, as there would still be waaaaaay too many variables. Like, just the chance to see two of 93 maps with dock length, dock size, correct peninsula position and shape and airport position is...horribly, horribly low, so flying in is something that happens really, really rarely. Basically RS-moving would be the only thing, I think, that would make me start again simply because it would make so many maps possible. Chances are, though, that I also won't hear about it because frankly, I'll have to take a break from all AC-stuff. Continuing to watch youtube videos or check the site here will just really depress me. Don't think I can or should do that.

I really have a lot of stupid health issues right now for whatever dumb reason, so I hope I can get those sorted out ASAP at least. Maybe, once I'll have taken a step back, I'll check in here again. And if I ever get my island I'll invite all you guys over once I've decorated it fully and all that so that you can see what I tried so hard for for so long. <3

The community here is honestly amazing and you guys have been such a huge support. I'm really sorry this thread kinda devolved from a resetting thread to me whining about my test-islands; it's not what I had intended.


----------



## lenoreluna (Jun 16, 2020)

I feel your pain - I will be going to resetting h*ll soon but I try to remember that it will be better in the long run for me. I have about 650 hours logged (though I think most of that was island hopping for villagers which friends are holding) and my vision for my island has completely changed in the last few months and I feel like starting over (and having my friends hold villagers and items) would be easier/less expensive than bulldozing my town and moving all the buildings/villagers again. I also don't like a lot of things about my island: I hate the location of my secret beach (right in the middle), my airport and town hall are ONE space off from being centered with each other (makes me CRAZY), my beaches are thin, and my peninsula at the top right with the rocks makes that area feel so cramped. My achievement dates are also all wonky which bugs me. I feel like the diys I can get back with TT (Bamboo and cherry blossom season), fish, bugs, fossils, etc, and things will be faster this time around. I just need to watch achievement dates. I am terrified of trying to get my dream combo of apples and a blue airport again, but I did it the first time and it didn't take long at all (maybe 2 hours). I am just a nervous wreck about the whole thing. But I don't want to continue building an island that I am not completely happy with because that also is super stressful. I made a list of "Must Haves" for my new island:

Blue Airport
Native Apples
Long dock
Decently sized peninsula (preferably in the middle somewhere)
Central located town hall (doesn't have to be completely center but close enough)
I am actually open to river mouth layouts - what do you all like the best and why?


----------



## Nami (Jun 16, 2020)

Just realized this was a fairly old thread, hopefully things are good now 

----------------




Good lord. Reading all your requirements.... I couldnt imagine. Why go through the hassle for every one of those things to happen on your island? The airport, fruit type and such I could understand. The rest seems a little excessive. If you enjoy the process, by all means that's what's most important. It's a game, after all. That said... it doesnt sound like you're enjoying it at all. I think this is all pretty harmful, even!

I definitely dont mean any offense, I just hope you can actually play and enjoy the game instead of being in reset hell.


----------



## lenoreluna (Jun 19, 2020)

Currently in reset h*ll...it's so much worse than I remember! I guess I have more things I am resetting for though this time around. My current list of "Must Have's is:

Blue Airport
Native Apples (though I could live with cherries)
Long dock on left
Biggest size peninsula on left
Preferably an east/south river exit (but I could live with 2 south exits if I got everything else)

Don't really mind where town hall or airport is as long as I feel it is not going to be blocking terraforming or in stupid spot (so right in the dead middle of the map would be bad or REALLY close to the beach). My last town had my town hall dead center with an airport directly below it that was one space off and it drove me crazy!!!! This thread makes me feel like I am not the only one who cares about little stuff like this, so thank you all for your stories and keep trying!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey man
. Hows it going?... I never reset though still tempted... I returned my second switch


----------



## Noctis (Jul 7, 2020)

Not me but my friend decided to reset. I'm surprised now fast he grapsed time traveling so no problem for him there. After working so hard on getting 3 stars and terraforming his island flat he decided to reset. Everything is so far so good for him.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 7, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thank you! Honestly just making RS moveable would be the gamechanger for me since then I wouldn't just have two map layouts to pick from but literally every single map with a west river mouth. Sure, everything else would have to fit as well, but with so many possible maps, I would be able to fly in and check airport color and fruit so much more often. Repainting the airport alone would be too little for me to start again, though, as there would still be waaaaaay too many variables. Like, just the chance to see two of 93 maps with dock length, dock size, correct peninsula position and shape and airport position is...horribly, horribly low, so flying in is something that happens really, really rarely. Basically RS-moving would be the only thing, I think, that would make me start again simply because it would make so many maps possible. Chances are, though, that I also won't hear about it because frankly, I'll have to take a break from all AC-stuff. Continuing to watch youtube videos or check the site here will just really depress me. Don't think I can or should do that.
> 
> I really have a lot of stupid health issues right now for whatever dumb reason, so I hope I can get those sorted out ASAP at least. Maybe, once I'll have taken a step back, I'll check in here again. And if I ever get my island I'll invite all you guys over once I've decorated it fully and all that so that you can see what I tried so hard for for so long. <3
> 
> The community here is honestly amazing and you guys have been such a huge support. I'm really sorry this thread kinda devolved from a resetting thread to me whining about my test-islands; it's not what I had intended.


Is there a difference between dock length and dock size?


----------



## Online_Barbecue (Jul 8, 2020)

This thread makes me stressed lol.

I don’t like symmetry when playing “city building” type games and what not so I purposely looked for islands all over the place. The only thing I wanted was East river outlet and an orange airport. It took my maybe 15 minutes. I do like having the secret beach all the way on one side too.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 8, 2020)

I've always wondered why people want a certain starting fruit when you can get all fruits fairly quickly with trading. Is there a reason you wanted peaches first? Just curious!


----------



## KayDee (Jul 8, 2020)

Not sure if these are the reasons for the TC but reasons people want a specific main fruit is it’s stamped on your passport and influences the drink your villagers carry around.


----------



## moon_child (Jul 8, 2020)

DeltaLoraine said:


> I've always wondered why people want a certain starting fruit when you can get all fruits fairly quickly with trading. Is there a reason you wanted peaches first? Just curious!



Depends on some people. Reasons vary but mostly these:
- Aesthetic. Some fruits fit some towns better. Oranges fit tropical themed islands more. Peaches for the pastel ones. Apples and cherries for cottagecore ones and so on. 
- Fruit kind of represents your island as a whole. Kind of like your pride or something. Your specialty. Some people don’t want their island associated or represented by fruits they don’t like. 
- It appears on your passport. Some people are bothered by having a fruit they dislike in their passport.
- It dictates the furniture in your starting lazy’s home. Some people prefer some specific fruit furniture than others in their starter houses.
- Some people don’t have Nintendo online. Some people don’t trade. If they don’t, they have to end up with the fruit they love the most, at least. 
- The native drink. I just learned of this recently. The color and design of the drinks your villagers drink differ depending on your native fruit. It’s a cute little detail that may influence some people’s decisions. 
- The possibility of perfect fruit showing up in future updates. This changes a lot of things. Some people like some versions of perfect fruit better than others. They might wanna be on the safe side, in case it makes a comeback.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow this is impressive, I never gave my map a second thought. And my RS is too close to the airport, like 5 tiles, but I just made it work, tried to stop comparing with other islands. I really hope you people get what you're looking for! Just remember to have fun, this is a game and the process could easely burn you out... 

For those who did it, is it really worth it going through hell as you put it? Would you do it again? Just curious... The thought of doing all the online trading I did to get all I wanted all over again giver me the chills. It would only be fun the first time


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 8, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Depends on some people. Reasons vary but mostly these:
> - Aesthetic. Some fruits fit some towns better. Oranges fit tropical themed islands more. Peaches for the pastel ones. Apples and cherries for cottagecore ones and so on.
> - Fruit kind of represents your island as a whole. Kind of like your pride or something. Your specialty. Some people don’t want their island associated or represented by fruits they don’t like.
> - It appears on your passport. Some people are bothered by having a fruit they dislike in their passport.
> ...



Also it's on the island tours and u cant change that


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 8, 2020)

I just recently reset and it took around 3 days. I had to have peaches, blue airport, east rivers, middle RS away from the airport and middle secret beach. Basically I was looking for a map similar to my old one lol. My new map has a bigger peninsula and a shorter dock though. I would say my only regret was losing Dom and Judy cause they were non amiibo villagers. I think I have better progress with my new island. I caught a bunch of fish and insects that I wasn’t able to on my old one. I got DIYs that I haven’t gotten on my old one as well. My only problem right now is I’m playing catch up. I’m currently on June 14 now (I tt back to my start date) and it is taking a while since I want to complete some nook mile achievements but I’m getting close. My switch is on airplane mode for now so I don’t get the new update and planning to update only once I reach July.


----------



## aloherna (Jul 8, 2020)

I honestly never even thought about resetting when I chose my map, I didn’t like my native fruit (pears) I wanted oranges or peaches but I didn’t think too much of it and just sort of went with the flow. It really does sound very tedious to keep resetting to getting it all right, I wish I could have suggested this to a friend to do this long ago because her plaza is very close to the airport for her it’s a long term struggle she deals with when terraforming or working on her entrance.


----------



## lenoreluna (Jul 22, 2020)

Sheba said:


> So I deleted my island three days ago because my peninsula position annoyed me too much.
> 
> I had originally tried for 40 hours to get the map I had, as well as a blue airport and peaches. I hadn't paid attention to anything else.
> 
> ...



Oh gosh! I relate to you so much on this! I have been in resetting hell for almost two weeks! My requirements for my town just keep getting stricter and it's so awful! I too, rarely fly into an island. My island requirements are very similar to yours:

- Blue Airport
- Native Cherries, Peaches, or Apples
- Double south river mouth
- RS fairly central
- Airport not near town hall and in the 3/4 map slot (second from the left)
- Big beaches
- Long dock on left
- At least one northern large rock with the water pools
- No small blocking rocks on beach
- Don't want the secret beach with the big left rock (it is smaller than the others).

I also have horrible OCD and the dumbest things about my town bother me! My thumbs and fingers hurt from resetting so much but I keep going! I hope you find your town one day! Eventually, something has to give!


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 22, 2020)

I was almost finished with my island when I reset because I couldn't handle the rivers. I didn't care about native fruit though. It's easy enough to put whatever fruit I want down which is what I'm doing. But I wanted specific rivers and plaza location. I gave up plaza location though when I got one that's almost directly across from the airport.


----------



## Sheba (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey guys! 

I thought I should give an update or something, given that a few months have passed.

I'm still in resetting hell, but mainly because I only do it occasionally at this point. Still, I've broken the 1000-hour-mark a week or so back (that does include the hours spent on my first few islands, though). 

I have, in this time, learned quite a few interesting things - for example, if you have an island with two south river exits, you cannot have the airport in the left spot, a peninsula in the top right and a right-sided dock at the same time. If your airport is on the left and you have a top-right peninsula, your dock will always be on the left and it will always be short. No exceptions, no matter what map (as long as it has two south river exits). This does not happen if the airport is on the right and it does not happen if you have a side river exit. Just a fun fact for those who want that sort of combination (like me...).

But yeah, still going at it, now also cursing that Nintendo added another question during the check-in counter sequence to make every reset even longer and make me unable to b-button-mash into the naming screen, RIP.

Maybe I shall be able to play with you one day. Maybe. We'll see if I will be back here and report good news before I turn 80 or something. There's a dozen of maps I'd consider (decided that two south rivers are okay for me, even if I have to live with the right-sided airport, ugh), but so far, I just had no luck when I had a map to fly in. Usually, because peninsula shape and position matters to me, I can fly into a map once every 5-6 hours of resetting and then it's a 5% chance for blue airport/peaches, but yeah, not for me so far. 

See you in a year or two or three...lol. At this point, I doubt we will ever be able to move Resident Services, so I shall keep up the resetting.


----------



## Lt.Savior (Nov 19, 2020)

Sheba i pray to god that one day... You'll see a map that answers all your wishes and you'll be in awe... And can't believe your eye's. If native fruit is oranges?! Please settle with it and i'll give you all the peaches you ever dreamed off... And some more! Wishing you all the luck!


----------



## voltairenism (Nov 19, 2020)

Well, people hunt gen 1 shiny pokemons for years. Your persistence is admirable and I'm sure you will find it soon enough!!!


----------



## Sheba (Nov 19, 2020)

Lt.Savior said:


> Sheba i pray to god that one day... You'll see a map that answers all your wishes and you'll be in awe... And can't believe your eye's. If native fruit is oranges?! Please settle with it and i'll give you all the peaches you ever dreamed off... And some more! Wishing you all the luck!


I'm not compromising on native fruit, but by now am willing on compromising on other things (upper my acceptable maps from 2 to 13). I doubt I'll ever get my perfect dream map with all I want. I think in all my resetting time, I flew in only once into the map to check fruits/airport.
Thanks for the luck! Maybe one day, I will be able to play again.



voltairenism said:


> Well, people hunt gen 1 shiny pokemons for years. Your persistence is admirable and I'm sure you will find it soon enough!!!


Thank you! I hope you're right, haha.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 19, 2020)

I seriously admire your patience in resetting! I really hope that one day you find your ideal map and you build an amazing island. I keep getting tempted to reset, but so far the thought of having to find a new map has kept me away from doing that


----------



## Sheba (Nov 20, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> I seriously admire your patience in resetting! I really hope that one day you find your ideal map and you build an amazing island. I keep getting tempted to reset, but so far the thought of having to find a new map has kept me away from doing that


Yeah, resetting is not fun. I don't regret deleting my first island (has a lot of hours on it), though, as I wouldn't have been happy with it, ever. I do miss playing a lot, though. Can't give any advice if anyone should reset or not - it honestly depends on how picky you are with a new map, I guess. But yeah, the longer you played on an island, the harder it probably is (and should be) to delete it. Though I personally enjoyed all testing islands I played...mainly because I prefer the initial music over the hourly musics in this game, haha.


----------

